# Super Smash Brothers Brawl for the Nintendo Wii



## Wondermilk (May 10, 2006)

EDIT: VIDEOOOOO 

(Just click watch it now)



DUDE

I would post, but I dont wanna spoil the surprise in there!


----------



## Aecen (May 10, 2006)

Why dont I believe that?

Confirmed


Holy shit!!!


----------



## Black Mage (May 10, 2006)

Is that for real????

Super Smash Bros Brawl sounds like a good name

But Snake in SSB???? He doesn't belong in there

Which leads me to think this is a joke


----------



## plebian182 (May 10, 2006)

If snake is actually in this game and its not a joke he seems extremely out of place considering that all the other characters have a kind of kiddy design/look to them and snake is an extremely serious looking character


----------



## ilabb (May 10, 2006)

WHAT.

WHAT.



More links ready go! If you read the article, you see Sonic is a very big "maybe"

OSHIT


----------



## Aecen (May 10, 2006)

Nintendogs, Metaknight, Pit, Zero Suit Samus and Wario. Are the new characters shown.  Im sure more are hidden.


----------



## ShangDOh (May 10, 2006)

OMG! Please don't let this be a cruel joke. Solid Snake FTW!!!


----------



## slimscane (May 10, 2006)

Holy crap, hahaha, Pit and Wario I expected, but Snake?! That is rediculous, and pointless! Why Snake? It just doesn't fit, like, Sonic maybe, but Snake, SNAKE 


			
				Aecen said:
			
		

> Nintendogs, Metaknight, Pit, Zero Suit Samus and Wario. Are the new characters shown.  Im sure more are hidden.


are you sure nintendogs are a playable character, and not just an item or something?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2006)

i think the nintendogz are an item... i also think its bad ass to see snake in there .. hopefully they through other characters from other games in it that would be kick ass.


----------



## Black Mage (May 10, 2006)

^the Nintendogs are probably the trophys

The only cool add ons are Metaknight and Wario

I still don't believe Snake is for real 
(IF he was...why do they have him hiding in the box???)


----------



## RockLee (May 10, 2006)

OMGOMGOMOGMOMGOMOGMOMGOMOMGOMGOMOGMOMGOMOGMOMGOMGOMGOMOGMOGMGOMG

*combusts*

I need it. NOW. I'll be pushing my way through the Nintenhoard to get to Brawl. Hell, brawls will break out to get Brawl. I'm pre-ordering that.

And Zero Suit Samus = faint

Ummm, cause it's a internet joke about Sanke and his Box? It seems he's an unlockable character.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 10, 2006)

3 PAGES OF SCREEN SHOTS

the game..it looks so great <3

and oh man it looks great!

the snake in the box is a cliche in Metal gear solid. HE IS ALWAYS IN A BOX...ALWAYS XD

and never seems to get noticed in the box o_O that's why its funny he is in a box xD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 10, 2006)

wow, Solid Snake, thats freaking weird.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!!

I hope it says that when he falls off the arena. XD

Bad ass though, finally Wario, Kid Icarus, smexy Samus, and Metaknight (I loved him in the Kirby series(.

But Snake is definately a nice surprise. 

I mean, think about it, if fucking Solid Snake is in the game, Sonic is more than likely gonna be there as well...

We might as well expect Bonk from Bonk's adventures and other random characters from different third parties, like a black mage from Final Fantasy or freaking Ryu from Street Fighter! XD

Wow... Snake... Kojima you rule!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^the Nintendogs are probably the trophys
> 
> The only cool add ons are Metaknight and Wario
> 
> ...




it has been confirmed that  he is game so yea..


----------



## slimscane (May 10, 2006)

But if they have Samus in without a helmet on then people might stop calling her a boy?! How could they do this?!! ry

The zero suit was from Zero mission on the GBA, right? She never had her helmet off in that game, am I missing something?


----------



## Black Mage (May 10, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I mean, think about it, if fucking Solid Snake is in the game, Sonic is more than likely gonna be there as well...
> 
> We might as well expect Bonk from Bonk's adventures and other random characters from different third parties, like a black mage from Final Fantasy or freaking Ryu from Street Fighter! XD



A Black Mage from Final Fantasy won't be in it 
Ryu for sure won't be in it

I've alwayz thought that Sonic would be in the sequel 

But Snake???  Thats just crazy...he stands out so much

But it doesn't matter because I'll pwn anyone with Yoshi or Luigi...LOL!!!
(I'll give you my gamertag when I get my hands on my Wii...lol)


----------



## n8dogg (May 10, 2006)

plebian182 said:
			
		

> If snake is actually in this game and its not a joke he seems extremely out of place considering that all the other characters have a kind of kiddy design/look to them and snake is an extremely serious looking character



What are you talking about??  Snake is hilarious!  Ever play Snake vs. Monkey, son?

Ok, this has me fucking going crazy.  One of the few Nintendo franchises that TRULY gets me excited is going to have ONE OF MY FAVORITE GAME CHARACTERS!!

Technically, this isn't super unusual, as Snake DID have an appearance in a Nintendo published game (Twin Snakes), but still.  This is going to be so fucking awesome and hilarious.... Oh Jesus CHRIST.

META KNIGHT??  WARIO?? (About time, by the way)  PIT!!??

A.... puppy?  Ok, I know Nintendogs was popular but...

Damn... no sign of the Duck Hunt dog.  Now that is one cat (no pun intended) I would have liked to see.

I do feel a little irked that the game will be played on a GC controller...  Why have it on the Wii at all, then??  Don't get me wrong, I'm happy that I'll be able to play it the old fashioned way... but c'mon.


----------



## slimscane (May 10, 2006)

I wonder what Snakes tripple jump is going to be 

Black Mage, you are going to have to give him your friend code, I think, haha. I hope that they don't cheapen Ness again (although I still pwn with him) like they did in Melee, he was unstopable in the original, and now he is only unstopable when I am on top of my game =)


----------



## Aecen (May 10, 2006)

The specials seem much bigger and more vibrant/devistating that the previous games, nice change.

This might sealing the deal for me to get wii.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> What are you talking about??  Snake is hilarious!  Ever play Snake vs. Monkey, son?
> 
> Ok, this has me fucking going crazy.  One of the few Nintendo franchises that TRULY gets me excited is going to have ONE OF MY FAVORITE GAME CHARACTERS!!
> 
> ...


Meh, whatever works, works.  As long as I can pizzown some fools with the Ice Climbers and Wario, I'll be happy. XD

Please oh please let there be Daisy...


----------



## n8dogg (May 10, 2006)

By the way, I was reminded of this:


By the way, anyone suprised that they got back Sakurai?

He supposedly left Nintendo to pursue his own endevors, but I guess only he can direct a SSB.  It's all good, right?


----------



## Psysalis (May 10, 2006)

Pic of samus from one of the links : most likely from the intro



Intro or not, thats cool , if thats an actuall in game attack besides that other ball charged shot , that would kick ass


----------



## Black Mage (May 10, 2006)

No doubt Snakes throws will have him taking out his pistol and shooting the guy

Wario will be powerhouse like Donkey Kong and Bowser

Metaknight pwns Kirby in coolness (unless they give Kirby his original powers)

I remember playing Kid Icarus a while back but I don't know who this Pit guy is

and Nintendogs being in there cheapens SSBB


----------



## slimscane (May 10, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Meh, whatever works, works.  As long as I can pizzown some fools with the Ice Climbers and Wario, I'll be happy. XD
> 
> Please oh please let there be Daisy...


Daisy was one of Peach's alt costumes in Melee  

So it uses the gamecube controler? I am happy and dissapointed at the same time, I mean, I didn't want the game to suck, but I was looking forward to see how the functionality would work. My friends and I have been playing a whole lot of Melee lately, but the gamecube is like five year old, so in my den we have about 10 controllers, only four of which work well enough for competition level play (or at the very least the level of play me and my friends have, haha). I am going to have to buy new _gamecube_ controllers for _Wii_. Rediculous 

edit: Pit is the character you were playing in Kid Icurus, and Nintendogs are probably just an item, not a playable character.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> No doubt Snakes throws will have him taking out his pistol and shooting the guy
> 
> Wario will be powerhouse like Donkey Kong and Bowser
> 
> ...


Pit is Kid Icarus.

And Nintendogs doesn't cheapen it because Smash is basically the quintessential Nintendo game (now plus Snake! XD) I'll gladly use it against you if we play each other online. XD

And yeah, theres another pic of Mario busting out some hardcore laser attack as well.  That'd be awesome if they have supers ala MvC style with the character pictures coming out before hand!

EDIT:  And yeah I know about the character color of Peach, I use it all the time when I use her.  But that still doesn't make her Daisy!


----------



## Wondermilk (May 10, 2006)

Wario is funny factor, watch this video



(Just click Watch it now, you dont have to be an insider)

MY HEART STOPPED WHEN I WATCHED THIS! ITS SO AWSOME!


ooooh my goood

M-my heart..... my...heart....x_x


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

LOL, I love Snake's intro on the CODEC. XD

"It's showtime!"

BTW, Pit and Metaknight look badass.


----------



## n8dogg (May 10, 2006)

Damn.  Is there a doctor in the house?  I need some help...

I thought it was cute how Kirby didn't get changed like his opponents...  How detailed can a cream puff get?  

Goddamn SNAKE IS SO BADASS...  If they had David Hayter doing the voice in the trailer, I would be dead right now.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2006)

Now i can officaly say Wii has gotten my attention and i'm just so fucking happy


----------



## Psysalis (May 10, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> Wario is funny factor, watch this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That vid was awesome!!!


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 10, 2006)

What a great late-night surprise!!! Everyone was reporting that there was no sign of any Smash Bros. at E3. Wow... this is better than I would've expected. If they've already revealed this many new characters, I can't even start to think of how many characters will be in this game.... *drools* The areas are stunning and incredibly detailed.... I'm in love!

I've been wanting to see Pit from Kid Icarus in 3D ever since I earned the Pit trophy in SSBM. This is a dream come true and a sure sign that Kid Icarus will get a much needed sequel after all of these years. I'm not too excited about Wario because I've never been a fan, but I have to admit that Metaknight is awesome. lol


----------



## n8dogg (May 10, 2006)

I just hope Hayter can stop writing movie scripts for a bit and get his gruff voice ready to do some SNAKE.

GODDAMN I CAN'T GET OVER IT.  SOMEONE KILL ME NOW!!!


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 10, 2006)

*ORGASMS AGAIN* Solid Snake was the absolute biggest shocker. When I was watching the Smash Bros. trailer, I thought it had abruptly been cut off to show the MGS4 trailer, but it turns out that Solid Snake is in the game! Amazing. Caught me off guard.

Zero Suit Samus is hot. She looks like Winry from Fullmetal Alchemist.

The other new guys, Pit especially, look fantastic.

What of the online plans, if any?

I'm buying anyway.


----------



## foxStick (May 10, 2006)

pushed to 2007...


----------



## Black Mage (May 10, 2006)

I guess when they pick up those lil SSB symbols they get there supers 

Now this is a reason to get the Wii (beats everything else as I predicted)

Can't wait to see who else is in it and what everyones supers are

p.s. Wario's is funny but if I was a Wario fan I wouldn't think it was cool
and what was up with Kirby cooking Mario???


----------



## RockLee (May 10, 2006)

This is really made of God and Win.

I wonder how Fox plays now.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 10, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> *ORGASMS AGAIN* Solid Snake was the absolute biggest shocker. When I was watching the Smash Bros. trailer, I thought it had abruptly been cut off to show the MGS4 trailer, but it turns out that Solid Snake is in the game! Amazing. Caught me off guard.
> 
> *Zero Suit Samus is hot. She looks like Winry from Fullmetal Alchemist.*
> 
> ...


It's supposed to have full online functionality for some online ass kicking.  >=)

And Kirby's Super move is the best!  That one wins the internet. XD


----------



## Kromagnum (May 10, 2006)

This is reason alone to buy a Wii.


*Spoiler*: __ 



MetaKnight?  Omg Leet!  Pit is cool. No suit Samus is ok but I hope it's not a clone character.  Wario is long overdue for SSB.  Snake, eh, whatever helps them sell it.  I personally am not a fan of MGS.

Most promising new character so far, to me, looks to be MetaKnight.  I liked those quick little sword combos he was using on Mario.  And it may just be the intro, but after watching the video many times, I could swear that those are actual super moves that Mario, Link, and Kirby do.  I've always wanted supers in SSB.  Needless to say I'm pretty pumped!


----------



## n8dogg (May 10, 2006)

Kromagnum said:
			
		

> This is reason alone to buy a Wii.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't see an arm cannon on Zero Suit Samus, but a sword.  She's gonna be different, that is guaranteed.

Now how's about some of the characters from Hunters?  That would be pretty appropriate, I think.


----------



## slimscane (May 11, 2006)

I wanted Poo to be a character  Maybe he will be unlockable =D this game is going to be so cool, but edit: that zero suit is unlockable in Prime 2


----------



## Nerf Herder (May 11, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> By the way, I was reminded of this:
> 
> 
> By the way, anyone suprised that they got back Sakurai?
> ...



Not really that surprised...they announced that back last winter.

But seriously, this is about the time where I laugh at Sony and Microsoft. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it, bitches!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

this game just adds to more for what i want on launch day of Wii . ( zelda, Red steel, Smash, Mario, etc)


----------



## masterpopo2 (May 11, 2006)

assuming youve all seen the nintendogs pics they would be a cool char just because when you smash them into the screen they would imitate that picture except they would lick the screen and bark. so instead of it being awesome it'll be the kill magnet


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2006)

Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> Not really that surprised...they announced that back last winter.
> 
> But seriously, this is about the time _*where I laugh at Sony and Microsoft*_. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it, bitches!



Why? I don't understand? Because snake is in it? Or because Wii shows super smash brothers? If your saying this is the best thing yet that's fine but trust me there still better stuff shown. 

Great thing though. Wanted to see this.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure those are supers that there doing 

I hope everyone's supers are big and hurt a lot 
that would add a whole other level to SSB

2007...WTF!!!!! First Halo 3 now this
I'm going to go crazy


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2006)

This comes out 2007? Not a lunch title!


----------



## BushidoPunk (May 11, 2006)

The insane power-up special attacks look sweet, plus a ton of new characters as well.  Wario, Snake, Kid Icarus (Pitt), Metaknight, and the Samus without the mask, oh could the sweetness get any better?


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Holy crap. This really looks too amazing to be true. If Snake is in it, does that open the door for MGS4 on the Wii? If so, that $600 price tag is looking less and less appealing ;D

Oh, and that cooking Kirby special is from Kirby Superstar for the SNES.


----------



## Nerf Herder (May 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Why? I don't understand? Because snake is in it? Or because Wii shows super smash brothers? If your saying this is the best thing yet that's fine but trust me there still better stuff shown.
> 
> Great thing though. Wanted to see this.



You have to comprehend the sales this game is going to make. Melee was the best selling game on the 'cube and to my knowledge still is. This is next-gen, and it looks amazing. Snake's a nice bonus, but I'm more intrigued by Pit, Metaknight, and Wario.


----------



## Reznor (May 11, 2006)

This looks great.

(Goddamn online play! That means the end of casual gaming on SSB!)


----------



## Nerf Herder (May 11, 2006)

tis a lie. casual gaming is the only way to play smash. Online will only taint the smash experience...and yet here I am wanting to play it online.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

well reznor ( hehe i got right  ) at gamespot they had a interveiw and what not and Questions and answers where being thrown around talking about the game etc after the trailer. The online thing the developer said that there team is trying hard to do it but it would be rough to get it in.


here is the direct link to where i got that from.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Nerf Herder said:
			
		

> You have to comprehend the sales this game is going to make. Melee was the best selling game on the 'cube and to my knowledge still is.



Actually I think this will be the #1 selling game on the Wii as SSBM was on the GC

By 2008 SSBB will have one of those stickers that says (Best selling game of 2007) 

And anyone that seen that trailor won't bother getting Red Steel or any of those other games

and since it's online so many ppl are going to be facing each other 
(2vs2 action)
I wonder if the Wii will have Leaderboards and/or Ranks 

Cuz that would set a goal for SSBB players


----------



## Nerf Herder (May 11, 2006)

wait wait wait....who said 2007? Nintendo announced Smash as a launch title back last year


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

THE MUSIC COMPOSER OF FINALFANTASY IS DOING THE MUSIC....THIS-THIS IS TOO MUCH OH GOD O-O


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

OREO I WAS ABUOT TO SAY THAT! but here is a link to it! WOOOOT!


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

I knew the wii-mote couldn't handle SSBB
I knew it wouldn't work well because SSB is a button masher type of game

and bam it says that SSBB will be played with the GC controller because it's a button masher

Can I call em or can I call em???


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> THE MUSIC COMPOSER OF FINALFANTASY IS DOING THE MUSIC....THIS-THIS IS TOO MUCH OH GOD O-O


Uematsu-san?  Whoa... makes you wonder what else they have in store for this game...


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

......x_x


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

@ black he did not directly say it will not use the wii mote in anyway. he just hintend to keep your GC controllers.


also this will be adefinte seller but i still think the other Wii games will sell as well. this is one of the games that to you is a :"big" game and this will be a system seller for sure but the others will also be bought as well.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Now if Luigi had a similar special except the fireballs were green
then I will pwn everyone and there mommas


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Holy crap. This really looks too amazing to be true. If Snake is in it, does that open the door for MGS4 on the Wii? If so, that $600 price tag is looking less and less appealing ;D



No way.  The Wii is a neat little device, but it can't come even close to handling a game like MGS4 on its hardware.

A spin-off is possible, but MGS4 just can't be run on the Wii without some SERIOUS downgrades.


----------



## Nerf Herder (May 11, 2006)

nnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

God has forsaken me...T.T Smash for Christmas would have sold so well...again...


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

Damn SHAME about the 2007 release...

FUCK.  If this was a launch title, Nintendo would have seriously received my business upon the release of the Wii.  It would have been the first time I have ever bought a system on the day it came out.


----------



## Champloon (May 11, 2006)

GZ! Seriously im about to spontaneously combust !
E3 is making me wanna go rob a bank or something so i can afford all this shit  

But DAMN that game looks HOT!
Cant wait to unleash the ultimate power of the Cardboard Box on my friends  !


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

@Ssj3 Goku....Come on....you know as well as anyone else that you'de rather get SSBB then any other game for the Wii

Oh man this game is going to sell crazy....I better reserve it as soon as I can


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

I know there will be no where in hell my dad can pick up a wii for me on christmas. It'll be like the GCn and the DS first release: Sold out *LE SIGH*


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

I dun care. I'd wait for any amount of time for some Online Smash bros.

So you know, I can beat all of you.


----------



## Nerf Herder (May 11, 2006)

I must admit. The only game I'd buy over Smash thus far is Twilight Princess because well...as Nintendo stated...it's shaping up to be the greatest Zelda game ever.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

^lol...How I laugh at your insolence

Someone should make a VS. thread were you challenge ppl to games 
and post the results

This would make pwning everyone on Naruto Forums just that much sweeter...LOL


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^lol...How I laugh at your insolence
> 
> Someone should make a VS. thread were you challenge ppl to games
> and post the results
> ...


Actually, there was a thread on the battledome about Smash.  Out of curiosity,who do you use the most...  because it's one thing to say you can beat all of NF, when I know for a fact there are some really established Smash players here. XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 11, 2006)

Interesting.  And the addition of supers is definately gonna be a welcome addition to the craziness.  Snake seems an odd bonus character, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Interesting.  And the addition of supers is definately gonna be a welcome addition to the craziness.  Snake seems an odd bonus character, but I'm not complaining.


I thought it was funny that Kojima was the one begging Sakurai to put him in the game since Melee.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

The ppl I use the most are Roy and Luigi
I'm pretty good doing all of his sword moves and I got the timing to his counter down
and I'm a juggler with Luigi...I can give you about 80% damage before you touch me
Luigi would be a way better character if he didn't have that stupid rocket boost thing (leaves everything up to chance)
IF they took that out and gave him something cool he would be my main man


----------



## Aecen (May 11, 2006)

Good read.


and btw Roy was the best SMB character


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Roy.

Bwaha.

@ poster above me : Fact - Marth is tons better.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2006)

^Agreed ROY was kick ass. But not a lunch title? Fuck...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

well there is a good thing about the 2007 release...

first off we get Zelda for Wii on launch and Metriod PRime 3 ( 2 REALLY huge games) and then we get a big load of thrid party support games etc.


so what after that? i do not want a 6 month drought so if SSB releases like in March that would be a perfect time because the drought season for games is usally january till MAy at least.

if nintendo can pump out amazing titles or even just good titles within good imte limits i can wait.

at launch wii will have enough games for me to play. ( Zelda, Metriod Prime 3, Red Steel, Madden, and whatever else) so i can safely wait for this game because i want it to be perfect ( online and all)


also everyone go to the offical Smash site and read that famitsu article it is very good talks with the main developer of the game.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

^Marth??? He's a wannabe Roy

He copied his whole move set

p.s. Roy was cooler because he's moves were red instead of blue 
and he just looks cooler (not to mention he had better costumes)


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> The ppl I use the most are Roy and Luigi
> I'm pretty good doing all of his sword moves and I got the timing to his counter down
> and I'm a juggler with Luigi...I can give you about 80% damage before you touch me
> Luigi would be a way better character if he didn't have that stupid rocket boost thing (leaves everything up to chance)
> IF they took that out and gave him something cool he would be my main man


Sigh, if you think you're good with Roy... then you're no match for a decent Marth character.  I thought I was pretty good with Roy until I played ooNoiroo against his Marth... yuck >.<

Second, do you wave dash with Luigi?  Because if you do, then we'd probably have a decent match, if not, i'mma have the Ice Climbers smack the hell out of Luigi. XD

And lets not talk about my Peach. >=)

Anyway, I'm still hoping for Daisy to show up in this game.  Please Sakurai, put her in >.<


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

This, WarioWare, and Wii Sports are on the top of my list.

Oh yea, and Roy does less damage, slower, falls faster, and his aerials are terrible!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

just  to let you know i can beat al l those guys with jigglypuff  when i play him the pokemon side of me comes out 

yea oo same here i want warioware Wii and Wii sports.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Duuude my friend is sick with Jiggs, it's tight. But unfortunately, he's not good enough to beat my Marth or Falco with Jigs. But when he uses Sheik, it's all game.

Fact : Sheik, Fox, and Marth are very cheap. They will most likely be nerfed...


----------



## RockLee (May 11, 2006)

Aww, man, you guys wavedash? ;_;

*



			Creating a Smash Bros. with no soul would be a waste of time.
		
Click to expand...



*


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Aww, man, you guys wavedash? ;_;
> 
> *
> 
> ...


LOL!  I don't wavedash because I'm not that good at it. If I wanted to, I could probably do it more often, but I don't play Melee enough anymore.  I'd still get Nana to kick some ass though. XD

I wonder if that'll be taken out of the game granted it was never a real gameplay mechanic to begin with.


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> so what after that? i do not want a 6 month drought so if SSB releases like in March that would be a perfect time because the drought season for games is usally january till MAy at least.



Actually, that's a prime time for games to come out.  Look at the same time frame in 2006.  We had the Godfather, MGS3, the two Mega Man PSP ames, MGS Acid 2, Kingdom Hearts II, Daxter...

PLENTY of games come out this time of the year.  The drought that I know and fear is easily the time between E3 and Fall.  All we usually get during this period is NCAA Football and Madden.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> LOL!  I don't wavedash because I'm not that good at it. If I wanted to, I could probably do it more often, but I don't play Melee enough anymore.  I'd still get Nana to kick some ass though. XD
> 
> I wonder if that'll be taken out of the game granted it was never a real gameplay mechanic to begin with.



There's been L-canceling since SSB. If they take wave-dashing out, they'll take the air-dodge out...

Which will NOT happen. That's like taking out Kara-Throwing and Parrying from SFIII.


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

o_0

I didn't realize so much strategy was involved with SSB... I just mash buttons like a happy monkey and feel the rush of hitting Pikachu in the face.

Hardcore fighting gamers are scary! >_<


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Yea I wave dash

I know Marth's better then Roy when I played with them
but I pick Roy because he looks cooler...lol

When I pick Luigi I'm a straight rusher...I'll attack 2-3 guyz at one time 
until the crowd starts yelling my name

I play decent with Shiek too
(I just luv her move set)

p.s. Fox was too fast, I hope they slow him down a bit in SSBB

and the smack talking on SSBB is going to be crazy 
"Eat it you lil *****" 
"You thought you had me hahahhaahah stupid ****"

oh I'm going to have so much fun with this game


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Look what I found!


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

^whats wrong with Samus in that pic???

it looks like she got a dick...lol
and why does she have an extra set of legs behind her???


----------



## Aecen (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^whats wrong with Samus in that pic???
> 
> it looks like she got a dick...lol
> and why does she have an extra set of legs behind her???


Armor blowing off when she goes into zero form.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

^oohhhhh that explains it....lol

So it's alternate in-game costume???

I thought it was completly different character


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

I would go so far as to not only say Marth is better, but that Roy outright sucks XD

Aside to developers:

God, please ditch Pichu and replace her with Raichu or something. Please. While you're at it, please make Mewtwo better. He's the most powerful Pokemon after all, at least let him not suck outloud.

AND GIVE GANONDORF HIS SWORD BACK.


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's for cinematic purposes only.

If they don't make Zero Armor Samus a seperate character, I'll be mad.

...That pic was made a little fast, was it not?

I love the Wii, but a great game looking game like SSB won't be enough to bump Sony off the market like many think it will.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Zero Samus is a completely different character. That's just a video... means nothing of actual gameplay. And if you were looking closely, The 4 old characters were using their SSBM moves, just with different{better} models.


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I would go so far as to not only say Marth is better, but that Roy outright sucks XD
> 
> Aside to developers:
> 
> ...



Actually, I want them to ditch all that "different characters but same moveset" schtick.  It's lazy, and I want them to make this game INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Frieza (May 11, 2006)

This is freaking amazing. I can't wait.


----------



## Deadmon (May 11, 2006)

If you visited the , the director has an interview concerning the creation of SSBB. He states somewhere in there he doesn't want to disappoint fans by touching the 26 from Melee.  So, I'm sure all 26 characters from Melee will remain.

..

Metaknight and Snake for the win. =D

EDIT:
"We'd work to make the game independently, but we might be told to simply focus on making the game Wi-Fi compatible, and may be instructed not to lay a hand on any of the 26 characters in the current game, Super Smash Bros. Melee."


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

> Actually, I want them to ditch all that "different characters but same moveset" schtick. It's lazy, and I want them to make this game INCREDIBLE.



That's true, but a lot of people would be mad at a different Falco or something... or at least I would. He's my best character, but I can't play Fox. At all.

However, Ganondorf deserves his own moveset, Pichu needs to die, Roy needs to not suck, Dr. Mario needs to be an alternate costume... >.>

EDIT:


> If you visited the official site, the director has an interview concerning the creation of SSBB. He states somewhere in there he doesn't want to disappoint fans by touching the 26 from Melee. So, I'm sure all 26 characters from Melee will remain.



Oh.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> God, please ditch Pichu and replace her with Raichu or something. Please. While you're at it, please make Mewtwo better. He's the most powerful Pokemon after all, at least let him not suck outloud.
> 
> AND GIVE GANONDORF HIS SWORD BACK.



Pichu was a girl?!?!?!?!?!

One thing I would like is for everyone to have there own move set instead of having clone move sets 
like Ganondorf/Captain Falcon, Roy/Marth

another thing would be.....
Get rid of pichu,
Make Mewtwo faster and give his psyhic powers greater range
^Ganondorf can have his sword back but who cares
Get rid of cock rocket move (Pikachu/Pichu/Luigi)
Make Ness's psychic powers more powerful
Get rid of Ice Climbers
Give Yoshi freakin Yoshi power-ups 
add Diddy Kong...lol
get rid of Dr. Mario
no daisy plz
add a MGS boss...lol
NEW pokemon in pokeballs (no gay pokemon like that fish and mew who didn't do anything)
Adult Link needs to get stripped of his boomerang (only young link used it)

Add some more ppl........


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Oh.




Yeah, I said the same thing.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

GET RID OF ICE CLIMBERS?! You're Insane. You broke my heart.


----------



## Envy (May 11, 2006)

Yeah uh.. Wavedashing isn't hard. I played the best Fox player in the nation/world? Zelgadis DBR or something at Anime Expo, his friends were there as well as some other ranked players. When you see them play, then you can say you're good :|. Either way.. Marth > Roy. Easily. Longer range as well, (Added to Noir's list). Yeah and Waveshining is really gay. Especially when they're paired up with I think it was samus.. Oh right, the zelgadis DBR is crazy with any character. His worst opponent would be shiek. Just so you know if you ever play him =P


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

I really hate them

I don't even know why there in the game for


It doesn't matter really....any poor fool that picks Ice Climbers against me will surely pay (with there life...lol)


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 11, 2006)

BEST FUCKING NEWS ALL DAY.

SSBB FTW. 

I'm very amazed by the graphics and everything else. Just simply amazing.


----------



## Aecen (May 11, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> GET RID OF ICE CLIMBERS?! You're Insane. You broke my heart.



I enjoyed killing that one at a time


----------



## Envy (May 11, 2006)

[raw]_Makai_Senki_Disgaea_-_06_[640x368_DivX5][CB9EC797].avi For all the people who haven't seen yet. Kamehameha ;D


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Aecen said:
			
		

> I enjoyed killing that one at a time



LOL...I too enjoyed killing them one at a time

I would find it funny that there no longer together and that one of them is jumping around looking lost without his partner...lol


^The Kamehameha is Samus's

Mario is like some big homing fireball attack


----------



## Deadmon (May 11, 2006)

Zero Samus' weapon reminds me of the FFXIII character's one.

Also, in the trailer, watch Kirby at the beginning (where he gets his graphics change), and Pikachu before Wario "attacks". Funny scenes!


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

They changed Luigi from the N64 to the GC, so... there my be hope yet for more original characters XD


----------



## Envy (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> LOL...I too enjoyed killing them one at a time
> 
> I would find it funny that there no longer together and that one of them is jumping around looking lost without his partner...lol
> 
> ...




SSJ4 Goku had a red kamehameha =P


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Look what I found!




ROFL nice pic. 

I need to see some of fox , marth , and shiek( My best characters, i pwn & destroy all with them) 

This game looks really good though. Cant wait for it to come out..


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

I wonder if Fox and Falco will still have that trick were you can call the ships to help you 

I hope they haven't changed Hyrule Castle that much (My favorite level)


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> ROFL nice pic.
> 
> I need to see some of fox , marth , and shiek( My best characters, i pwn & destroy all with them)
> 
> This game looks really good though. Cant wait for it to come out..



A worthy post concerning SSBM.

We shall have a 4 stock match when SSBB comes out ^_^


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Someone should make an official SSBB CHALLENGE post when this game comes out 
then ppl just take pics with your picture phones or cameras when the match is over

then post the results and the pic for proof

and as a result the loser has to put something like 
"I lost to/I was pwned by "...." in SSBB" or something like that


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

this is what i get for not coming on NF earlier...
Big surprise, awesome surprise!! Metaknight ( as expected)

I was waiting for this and it looks awesome!
Can't wait for more from this game. Wonder how these new characters will stack up though to the current lineup and how they will change in tier/controls etc....

Who cares about that right now


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 11, 2006)

Im going to be sing SNAKE!


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Snakes going to be cool but he won't be a top character
(unless Raiden or Ocelot come out and help him for his special...lol)

With supers this is going to change the gameplay vastly from Melee


----------



## Envy (May 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> this is what i get for not coming on NF earlier...
> Big surprise, awesome surprise!! Metaknight ( as expected)
> 
> I was waiting for this and it looks awesome!
> ...




The GC controller will be compatible with the Wii. They don't want people to be alienated from the motion control stick.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Um, dunno if it's been said but people can vote to have their say on what characters or songs they want in the next SSB game!



It's in the Japanese website though...
but if you all want to vote, I can translate some of that page for ya!


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

DO IT !!!


----------



## pakku (May 11, 2006)

Nintendo won E3 the second Snake popped out of that box.

That was so fucking awesome. "Showtime da!"


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

good news~the japanese website is encouraging people not to limit their selection of characters for the new SSB by only picking past characters
前作登場したキャラクターも、全部出るとは限りません。

Somewhat reassuring people that (nearly) all past characters will appear in SSBB


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (May 11, 2006)

There's an article on IGNWii about Nintendo asking the Japanese fans who they want to be in this game. Using my Japanese skills, I requested Zelda's Skull Kid... he was just soo cool. lol Not sure how we would fight, though... I guess if he wore Majora's Mask, he'd be pretty unstoppable. XD


----------



## Soljah (May 11, 2006)

I'm definately gettin wii thats is all i look forward to


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Site explains how the contributions are divided into 3 different categories:
1. Your thoughts and comments
2. Character contribution ideas -
    -Characters have not been decided yet
    -Contributions not limited to old melee characters
    -Not a popularity poll, so don't contribute several times
    -Opinions will be taken into consideration and unanimous opinions will count.
    -Keep it short and sweet
3. Musical theme contributions
   -Any musical idea is good, even possible favorites

Click on the button> to go to the submission page

On the form:
1st line Nickname
2nd line Theme of Post: Choose from 1)comment 2) character contr. 3) music contr.
Body - Type anything less than 1000 characters

If you guys actually want to post in Japanese, I can make a thread in the translation room to help...


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Come onnnnnnnn...


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Site explains how the contributions are divided into 3 different categories:
> 1. Your thoughts and comments
> 2. Character contribution ideas -
> -Characters have not been decided yet
> ...


That would be absolutely wonderful. I have a few things I'd like to say to them, myself


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Snakes going to be cool but he won't be a top character
> (unless Raiden or Ocelot come out and help him for his special...lol)
> 
> With supers this is going to change the gameplay vastly from Melee



hes going to be a Top character, i doubt Kojima would le thim be on it ithout him being strong..

I see Snake's special being an awesomely HUGE Metal Gear he brings out his back pocket...


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

But snake is always against the Metal Gears. Why would he summon it?

BTW I cannot see Snake double jumping XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 11, 2006)

Wonderful............badass..................awesome.......................great

I can't describe it.


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Kojima came to them, not the other way around O_o


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 11, 2006)

Well, damn. I definitely didn't expect to see Snake, but there he is. Now, uh, all we need is Sonic and we're set.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Now I wonder how he will double jump, cuz C.Falcon has to somersault when double jumping and Snake will kinda be a human figure like him...

translation thread up


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Now I wonder how he will double jump, cuz C.Falcon has to somersault when double jumping and Snake will kinda be a human figure like him...



Yea, he's actually the most realistic one there >.>

But snake has his ways... A fucking robo-ninja couldn't beat the Metal Gear, but he could XD


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Kojima came to them, not the other way around O_o



no, kojima came to them for Melee, not for this...
and hed summon a metal gear because he's actually Big Boss, who cares, its just bad ass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2006)

plebian182 said:
			
		

> If snake is actually in this game and its not a joke he seems extremely out of place considering that all the other characters have a kind of kiddy design/look to them and snake is an extremely serious looking character



The guy who is in charge of SSBB was asked by Kojima to do a main installment of MGS if possible, because Kojima wants to stop himself at MGS4. So it is sort of obvious that Snake would have something to do with SSBB.

Oh, and Marth>>>Roy. Marth was created years before Roy was.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

they said in an interveiw that Snake will have a move based on abox ( remeber the trailer) also said something about rocket launchers and explosions would be neat to add is what he said.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

I was thinking the box would be his shield. Kinda like Yoshi or something.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 11, 2006)

Nintendo sure has been impressive this whole week. 
One of the most known characters associated with the Sony Playstation franchise is making a cameo in Nintendo. Boy if only they could have brought Master Chief into the mix. This would have been insane. But I like the news. As I plan to get the Wii when it comes out. And will wait when the PS3 drops in price and the Metal Gear Solid game will be a bargain which should be around 2008 I think. 
Wario, Metaknight, and now Snake... Plus getting to play as Samus without the armor. Can't wait.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Isn't my sig great? I added something to fit the surprise x3

I didn't make the animation though


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Crap, I should have voted for Crono and Magus.

CRONO AND MAGUS AHHH PLZ


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2006)

YES, YES, YES! I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

dude if any chrono characters came to this game i think this game would sell 2 million copies within 2 weeks. lol

seriously if snake is in this game i can safely assume that the guy can get any character he wants well to an extent. Maybe characters from FF 1 to 6? what about chrno trigger?  heck why stop there how about  the ninja from ninja gaiden?

man this possibly will be the best fight em up game ever.

Great music artist's no AMAZING i should say.
Great Game developer ( again amazing)

i cannot wait for this.

i should so vote on that site might take me time going to google translator and all but hell would be worth it.


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> Isn't my sig great? I added something to fit the surprise x3
> 
> I didn't make the animation though




lol thats pretty good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

oero nice sig but make it bigger!!! so everyone can see


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Again, we should let ourselves be heard!
If people submit similar opinions, they'll know what people want!

I voted for the Overworld theme for a Zelda level  I love that song!


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Metal gear solid started out on the NES and they had a game or two on the GCN. SO he has a right to be there.

MAN! I HOPE THEY FIT BOMBERMAN IN THERE 

it'll be awsome if they did


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2006)

I AM SO BUYING THIS!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

i can tell aman is pumped 


yosh if that guy does a zelda theme danm it would rock. also about the trailer i liked the starfox lvls and the Zelda lvl was pretty cool... 


also just to let everyone know they been working on this game since October 2005.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i can tell aman is pumped
> 
> 
> yosh if that guy does a zelda theme danm it would rock. also about the trailer i liked the starfox lvls and the Zelda lvl was pretty cool...
> ...



That was a starfox level? Seemed a lot like Metaknight's Airship to me...hehe

But, any song by Nobuo would be phenomenal
I'm as excited for the characters as I am for the music


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

doh yea it was meta knights lol i forget where that guy came from to be honest 

though i can say i will surely try out metaknight before anyone then i will play Pit then snake unless they show off even more spectacular characters then that list will change ..


so are all the GC fighters going to be in this .. i heard yes and with new moves so if that is the case how many new ones will there be? i mean can we expect 40? that would be freaking crazy but danm Smash has gone down in history ever since it deputed on the N64.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> so are all the GC fighters going to be in this ..



Well the contribution site, tells people not to limit themselves to older characters, meaning they could be telling people to pick new ones as the old ones will be in SSBB...or some might be dropped....

But as of now, I don't think any could be dropped as they've developed a following...even the low tier characters


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2006)

Meta Knight is from Kirby.

His airship first appeared in one of the chapters to Kirby Super Star


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

ahh cool cool.

we should tell who ever made this topic to edit the first post and link the trailer there for ppl to see and update the title as well!


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

I did edit and link the trailer 

BUt the topic title wouldn't change.

Man, I am still thinking "Bomberman in smash bros..." XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

yea 80% of me tells me that bomberman will be in this some shape or form.

maybe some resident evil characters? i think so.  i must have watched the trailer like 20 times now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Bomberman would be cool,
I'm submitting this idea, along with any others you might have


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank the lord! Fuck!!!

Snake as well! lol i'm gonna pass out....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank the lord! Fuck!!!
> 
> Snake as well! lol i'm gonna pass out....



that was my reaction when I first heard 
Nintendo is making people happy this week for sure


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

i have to head to gamefaqs and see there reactions!

seriously nintendo IMO had the best E3 showing.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

I just hope the japanese vote for bomberman <3

and I just _hope_ he is in the jetterz style o-o

Jetterz style(from the anime)

but if they use him, they'll probably go with the regular style.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2006)

hehe awesome! Just another reason to buy Wii


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> I just hope the japanese vote for bomberman <3
> 
> and I just _hope_ he is in the jetterz style o-o
> 
> ...



you guys can vote too, or anyone can.
I can help you guys make submissions in Japanese to submit them 
The NaruHina FC


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

OOOh... okay! I'm gonna vote for him x3 Pwe!


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

Arghh i seriously can't wait! XD. i'm so glad Metaknights in aswell. I also want Majora's mask in this, please! this game is gonna be huge. I bet they can have like 100 characters if they wanted :amazed. I wonder what new stages there are. I bet there is a MGS stage XD.

 also can you imagine snake being knocked into the background screaming. That is too funny. Lol can't wait to play as him, he's just gonna have a shit load of bombs


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Arghh i seriously can't wait! XD. i'm so glad Metaknights in aswell. I also want Majora's mask in this, please! this game is gonna be huge. I bet they can have like 100 characters if they wanted :amazed. I wonder what new stages there are. I bet there is a MGS stage XD.
> 
> also can you imagine snake being knocked into the background screaming. That is too funny. Lol can't wait to play as him, he's just gonna have a shit load of bombs


its better if this happens when he dies (Falls off screen/gets knocked into the oblivion wall)

"Snake? Snake! SNAAAAAAAAAAAAKE!!" xD

But o course we'll hear him scream when he flies up to high x3


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

Lmao! yeah that would be good as well XD

Also i forgot to say. I'm so happy we can use GC controllers to play this. All that training isn't wasted


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 11, 2006)

Now if only my dream of optimus prime would be realized....


----------



## Champloon (May 11, 2006)

Hmm i cant imagine the chaos that will be 4 player online smash!

Gz cant wait to beat on ppl with Solid, Marth, and Link

Hmm i wonder how the MGS stage will be like? Maybe Metal Gears walking all over the place?


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

Wow did anyone else just realise that Kirby can absorb snake?  awesome!


----------



## Zegovia (May 11, 2006)

BOOYA! in your face microsoft and sony!! nintendo will have yer lungs for breakfast!!!!  



> Sakurai said the decision to include Solid Snake when Hideo Kojima himself practically "begged" to include the Metal Gear character in the *last* Smash Bros. game.



No way! does this mean that Brawl will be the final chapter in the Smash series?   
PLEASE tell me its misspelled!!!


----------



## slimscane (May 11, 2006)

Maybe it means _previous_? There is no reason to end a series like Smash Bros.


----------



## Masaki (May 11, 2006)

As long as they don't stick his dub voice in, Luffy would be great for this game.  Naruto would be, too, but how many attacks does the guy have?  Maybe his B up would be Naruto Rendan?


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2006)

I'm still amazed by this, anyone one else have trouble with trying not to watch that trailer over and over lol ? I sent the vid to a friend and here were his words. "HO....LY SHIT!!" After watching the E3 thing on G4 , Wii is alot better than i thought it would be, i thought that controler was retarded but they made it work in plenty of ways. Well looks like i should be saving up money now.


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

No, no anime characters, please.  That would be.... stupid.  To say in the least.


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2006)

I wouldnt mind seeing these characters in the game.

Banjo & Kazooie
Rayman
Conker
Diddy Kong

What do you think?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Image if sephiroth gets put in >_< in his one winged angel form


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

I doubt Rare would let Nintendo get Conker or Banjo and Kazooie after signing on excusively with Microsoft.

You guys have to understand that Kojima explicitly asked Sakurai to include Snake in the SSB game.  He wanted him to be in Melee, but the game was too far into the developmental process to add him.


----------



## llad (May 11, 2006)

snake YES!!! cant wait to see wat wepons and techniques he uses and i dont think its weird for snake to be on there if u think back metal gear was on the nintendo first not the playstation


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Themesong for the game


----------



## Amatsu (May 11, 2006)

I sense a Snake x Samus cult following once this game comes out. XD

Oh come on. It's inevitable. XD

But man Solid Snake. That is completely badass.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

There are crud loads of characters I wanna see, but down to it all I said bomberman. I didn't want to go _too far_ with the simple request/suggestion

Bomberman is apart of hudson(They do the mario parties, a part of smash bros, Kirby games, etc) a big icon in japan for his damn cuteness/multiplayer/games >~<, and he's started and been on quite alot of nintendo system. Hell, I can list the NES, SNES, N64, GBC, GB, and Gamecube titles xD

Oh! And he and wario already had a battle through the GB! ....I'm counting on japan right now *sniffle*


----------



## Disastorm (May 11, 2006)

!!!!!!!! the game looks awesome.  Supposedly its coming out in 2007, i can't wait!


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 11, 2006)

omg i might be forced to by that hell machine for supersmash 

dammit i said i was never going to let myself be drowned by nintendos lies


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Well this was posted on a other forum



> On a new note, Uematsu is apparently using One Winged Angel in Brawl. I wonder why.



sephiroth? O_o


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Just his theme

and I must say, though I love final fantasy 7....I DO NOT WANT HIS THEME IN THERE RAWR

I hope its a damned rumor <<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> Just his theme
> 
> and I must say, though I love final fantasy 7....I DO NOT WANT HIS THEME IN THERE RAWR
> 
> I hope its a damned rumor <<


Yes but they are still putting in new 3rd party characters, and since square-enix and nintendo are getting along well now its possible for sephiroth and cloud to be in it


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2006)

If they put sephiroth and cloud in the game id probly wet my pants  ( ok maybe not but i'll be really suprised), i do really doubt that happening though


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 11, 2006)

I hope that if Snake gets wacked out of the ring, the chief on codec screams:
Snake? Snake?! Ssssnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Sephiroth is even more out-of-place than Snake, at least Snake was actually ON A NINTENDO CONSOLE AT ONE POINT.

Seriously, Sephiroth, was he ever on anything Nintendo?


----------



## Aman (May 11, 2006)

Why can't it be released at launch?


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

If you mean because Nobuo Uematsu is working on the music...then no. He left Square quite a long time ago. And square are graphic whores (Even though I like some of their rpg's) so they have been focusing on Sony for main games and putting remakes on nintendo handhelds.

oh gawd, I hope they dont do his theme or the character


----------



## llad (May 11, 2006)

if they did but cloud on SSBB i would own everybody but i doubt he would be on there.

i hate the name wii!!  wtf is a wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Psysalis said:
			
		

> If they put sephiroth and cloud in the game id probly wet my pants  ( ok maybe not but i'll be really suprised), i do really doubt that happening though


its possible, since like I said, square-enix and nintendo like eachoter since iwata came the old president had a fight witht hem because of square going to playstation because of the CD but square wanted to come back to nintendo with the GC but the old president refused them but now iwata is welcoming


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

If Cloud and Sephiroth make it but not Crono and Magus, I'd be so dissapointed. Crono and Magus actually deserve to be in the game.


----------



## Stumpy (May 11, 2006)

I don't feel like reading 10 pages of posts so I would just like to point out that Nintendo said to expect it early 2007 (not at laucnch) and that they are _trying_ to put online multiplayer, but 4 player multi is hard or something... i read it in an IGN or gamespot preview, but school wont let me go there.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I don't feel like reading 10 pages of posts so I would just like to point out that Nintendo said to expect it early 2007 (not at laucnch) and that they are _trying_ to put online multiplayer, but 4 player multi is hard or something... i read it in an IGN or gamespot preview, but school wont let me go there.


Well, I'm sure they're polishing the game up before they start working on the online part of the game.

And although Sephy and Cloud would be pretty cool, I'd rather have Cecil, Terra, and Frog.  Frog would freaking rock!


----------



## Potentialflip (May 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> I don't feel like reading 10 pages of posts so I would just like to point out that Nintendo said to expect it early 2007 (not at laucnch) and that they are _trying_ to put online multiplayer, but 4 player multi is hard or something... i read it in an IGN or gamespot preview, but school wont let me go there.



Online Multiplayer is doubtful at the moment. But don't sweat it 10 pages were mostly "Snake?! OMFG" and "Zero Suit Samus, Wario, and Metaknight" and last but not least some input of who they would like to see added into the mix as well. It also seems like the GC controller will be the preferred controller when playing at this moment.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Well Sakurai said he's wants it in there, so I don't doubt it.  It'd be foolish not to have an online smash now.


----------



## Stumpy (May 11, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure they're polishing the game up before they start working on the online part of the game.


yea, but were we not promised an online smash at launch  thats the only problem i have with it.  It was like THE lauch title.  i can wait a few months for a game as great as it should be though.

I kind of want it online and at the same time i kind of don't.  It will lose some of its value by going online and playing with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of the internet instead of having just you and your friends and a big lol fest.  This happened to Halo 2 although it was still one of the best games of that generation  (not to mention the cheating/exploiting that started happening)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Stumpy said:
			
		

> yea, but were we not promised an online smash at launch  thats the only problem i have with it.  It was like THE lauch title.  i can wait a few months for a game as great as it should be though.
> 
> I kind of want it online and at the same time i kind of don't.  It will lose some of its value by going online and playing with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of the internet instead of having just you and your friends and a big lol fest.  This happened to Halo 2 although it was still one of the best games of that generation  (not to mention the cheating/exploiting that started happening)


Um you can still play with your friends O_o.

Its 100% sure that this will be online, they said that it will be online and they never said otherwise


----------



## Gene (May 11, 2006)

Just saw the trailer.



This game is f***ing awesome. Can't wait to play it.


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

I still can't believe Snake is in this.. it's unbelievable


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

CLoud and sephiroth in it wont be cool. It really wouldn't

FF7 got milked enough

Cellphone game
advent cildren
Vincent's game
In FF chronicles on the PSX
Kingdom hearts...TWICE
A 30 min anime episode

and who knows what else. I loved the game, yes. But seeing anymore, or hearing sephiroth's theme ONE MORE TIME I will shoot someone. I am getting tired of final fantasy 7. 

*crosses fingers for bomberman* *points to post at page 10*


----------



## Seany (May 11, 2006)

I really can't see FF characters in. These characters are from nintendo only remember. Also characters that have appeared on Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Jink (May 11, 2006)

bad ass, I;m hoping for Sonic to be in there (I was hoping for him to be in melee) Looks like they heavily improved on combos to, cant wait


----------



## Kirsten (May 11, 2006)

omg, I cannot wait for this game to come out ..... 

The screenshots look gorgeous! Plus, SNAKE! Freaking SNAKE, is in the game!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2006)

...Solid Snake started in the NES... so it's awesomely awesome!... +has a heart attack* ....I can't die until I play it!...


----------



## SpitFire! (May 11, 2006)

i just wish they have isaac from golden sun he would be awesome


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2006)

...Golden Sun chars!?... true they can fit... even some from Advance Wars... I bet their making us connect the DS version with this one to get more characters... like they did with Mario golf/tennis/etc... *wishes wishes*


----------



## Amatsu (May 11, 2006)

Hmmmm I wonder if Waluigi is going to be in it. Heck even Luigi get's more spotlight than him.

In any case it should be amusing though it'd be awesome if Viewtiful Joe was in SSB: Brawl that'd be kickass and what about Classic Megaman? He should be in there too dammit!

But yeah I agree with some of the other's who've said that it'd be lame if Cloud and Sephiroth were on there... I mean heck I know FF7 was revolutionary at the time but come on it's totally overrated and milked to the point where you'd REALLY have to love the series in order to really care about it anymore.

But you know if Sonic is in Brawl... I wonder if Shadow will be there too looking for that DAMN fourth chaos emerald.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 11, 2006)

Hm, now that I think about it, Why the hell wasn't Wario in SSB before?


----------



## Tone (May 11, 2006)

I swear, Kojima's a closet Nintendo fanboy. From what I hear, he's been asking Shiggy for a while for Snake in SSB... And finally, we have him.

3rd party characters would be nice, but only to an extent. I'd like to see Sonic in there, though. Megaman or Viewtiful Joe would be great from Capcom.

The more I think about it, Namco could have a character in there too, seeing as Link made it into Soul Calibur, and Pac-Man is already in Mario Kart.

...Klonoa in SSB!



			
				Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> Hm, now that I think about it, Why the hell wasn't Wario in SSB before?



Good question. Now that he is, I'm definately using him though.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2006)

Viewtiful Joe makes total sense in a game like this.

And since Namco Bandai has contributed to Nintendo a lot (i.e. Mario Kart Arcade, SC2, Starfox Assault), Pacman or even an SD Gundam might show up. O_O


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I really can't see FF characters in. These characters are from nintendo only remember. Also characters that have appeared on Nintendo consoles.


FF1-6 were on nintendo consoles


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2006)

^He means Final Fantasy with characters that are somewhat cool, 1-6...well no one really remembers or talks about them.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Right now maybe think of expanding current character's family lineup, like more Earthbound characters, or another Metroid character etc.

But hopefully, they won't be too clone-ish
Dark Samus ~~


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

No damn it. No final fantasy characters; hot damn.

Gosh, seeing this in nearly every forum is pissing me off now.

I have a feeling sonic may pop up, but in all reality I am rooting for no one else but bomberman now. HE NEEDS TO BE THERE! HUDSOND, DON'T IGNORE YOUR CUTE EXPLOSIVE GUY ;-;


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> No damn it. No final fantasy characters; hot damn.
> 
> Gosh, seeing this in nearly every forum is pissing me off now.
> 
> I have a feeling sonic may pop up, but in all reality I am rooting for no one else but bomberman now. HE NEEDS TO BE THERE! HUDSOND, DON'T IGNORE YOUR CUTE EXPLOSIVE GUY ;-;


Snake already uses bombs >_< We don't need another explosive based character. I want to see a chocobo as a item XD


----------



## Tone (May 11, 2006)

Bomberman could smash people with pumped bombs from his N64 incarnation!


----------



## ctizz36 (May 11, 2006)

Super Mario Bros. Brawl... awesome dude I can't wait


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

I dont want to see FF characters in it either...it will turn the game into "Nintendo's biggest all-stars" into "Nintendo's biggest cameo game of 2007" or whenever it comes out....

Bomberman could be totally different from Snake, he can use his bomb whip too! ><, plus Luigi and Mario are nearly identical...


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Bomberman can do more than just throw bombs o-o

There was another version of 'simplier/lighter' version of smash bros called world of fighters or something. And bomberman was in it, it played like smashbro and it was on the ps2. And he didnt just throw/drop bombs he kicked and punch, hopped platforms, etc. And guess what...SNAKE WAS IN IT *laughs loudly and crazily*

I'll look it up in a second XD

I just wanna put my copy of smashbro in japanse just to hear bomberman's cute voice and get distracted


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Link removed

Smash Bros. inspired video

Well, the game sucked. But they can make it work

I mean the characters in that game was Optimus prime, som baseball dude, Bomberman, Snake, princess, Megaman x, etc.

edit:beware of his cute little voice. It kills me inside at how cute I find it to be xD


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Oh man, anyone remember Vectorman? Who made him? Does he have a chance?


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2006)

Sega did that game ^^^ i used to love that game back then

I wouldnt mind sonic in the game either , we deserve him after that fucked up april fools joke.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 11, 2006)

i applaud nintendo for scraping the ninten-chucks for the game...

since like they said, it makes no sense playing SSB:B with that....

i just hope for more characters 

and the obligatory, Snake: "Surprise BITCHES" LOL


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 11, 2006)

saw the trailer today at e3insider.com. That's what i'm talkin about. I have much to live for come winter 2006 - 2007 > . The trailer looked freakin amazing and i'm seeing new stuff like that super fire ball from Mario O.o. 

and yah snake is in the game. Should be interesting. I hope they do add sonic in the game as well as an unlockable character. He'll be the fastest character in there (someone who can outrun Fox O.o o crap) 

Here's where i saw the trailer for SSBB. I've been waiting for this since E3 started.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

they did not scrap it totatlly .

also who did the music again my friend wants to know and does not belive me its the composer from FF 7 AC.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> they did not scrap it totatlly .
> 
> also who did the music again my friend wants to know and does not belive me its the composer from FF 7 AC.


Nobuo Uematsu  is the name your looking for


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)

Nobuo Uematsu does the music

just go to the official smash bro site


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

what was the link to the site again ? was not on the first page.


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2006)

i CANT WAIT TILL IT COMES OUT!


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

Final Fantasy VII (and Tactics) were both published by Sony, and as such, they have the final say on how the characters are used.  That means the chance of seeing Cloud and Sephiroth in SSB is absolutely zero.

Plus, I doubt Sakurai would want to have such serious characters on the roster.  Snake is a bit of a stretch, but we know that he's been in hilarious situations before, and after his conflict with the Monkeys from Ape Escape, it almost seems natural for him to be in this type of genre.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

Vectorman and Megaman would be some cool additions to it

Don't get your hopes up because theres no way they'de put a FF character in SSBB


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2006)

...Maybe a special cameo of the FFTA... but it's almost... useless... well... the trophys will be a lot now...


----------



## mortsleam (May 11, 2006)

If snake is in, metal gear solid, will be even more famous to nintendo fans.
But i odnt like the idea Solid snake is in this game when he is a sony character, not a nintendo, and he'd gonna pwn  everyone else. If snake is in it, this game should also go to playstation. I love super smash brothers though, but i dont sewe how snake will fit in.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> If snake is in, metal gear solid, will be even more famous to nintendo fans.
> But i odnt like the idea Solid snake is in this game when he is a sony character, not a nintendo, and he'd gonna pwn  everyone else. If snake is in it, this game should also go to playstation. I love super smash brothers though, but i dont sewe how snake will fit in.



...these new school gamers always surprise me ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...these new school gamers always surprise me ...




yea i know we got to gett them through teething first


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

I heard rumors Uematsu is using One Winged Angel as one of the tracks...highly doubt it, because if it's true, that means Sephi's gonna be on it..which is doubtful...-_-


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

lol...Snake doesn't fit in....And compared to everyone else he's suppose to be taller 
so I guess his new name is Chibi Solid Snake...lol

But FF characters don't belong in SSBB because they wouldn't be proportioned right 
and ppl would complain that there move sets are all wrong (they probably will be)


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> If snake is in, metal gear solid, will be even more famous to nintendo fans.
> But i odnt like the idea Solid snake is in this game when he is a sony character, not a nintendo, and he'd gonna pwn  everyone else. If snake is in it, this game should also go to playstation. I love super smash brothers though, but i dont sewe how snake will fit in.



LOL.

Snake is in no way owned by Sony, in fact there have been many Metal Gear games for Nintendo consoles. Hell, Snake STARTED on the NES.

Super Smash Brothers will NEVER be on a console that isn't Nintendo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> lol...Snake doesn't fit in....And compared to everyone else he's suppose to be taller
> so I guess his new name is Chibi Solid Snake...lol
> 
> But FF characters don't belong in SSBB because they wouldn't be proportioned right
> and ppl would complain that there move sets are all wrong (they probably will be)


Vivi/black mage could be in it


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

Why do people want FF characters so much? Give me some reasons


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Because people like Final Fantasy. I'm okay with FF characters as long as they predate 7.

Although, Chrono Trigger characters take priority in my eyes x1000


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

but many of the movesets will be odd, or people will complain about a certain character's abilities, or how such a mighty character as Sephiroth is beaten in usage and tier by a quick Sheik


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

well squre tried a FF battle game on the PS1 and it failed bag called energize something like that and ppl know that nintendo can do it better 


but seriously does not bother me i much rather have chrono trigger characters in it more than FF characters.


----------



## -Bakkun- (May 11, 2006)

Snake means other third party chars can be in this. Sonic is in but what about Geno or Crono ? He made his debut on SNES so he would make sense.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

at this point, Nintendo might surprise us with the most obscure or retro character. Look at Game and Watch for example and Ice Climbers.

Probably, more NES characters will appear


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> lol...Snake doesn't fit in....And compared to everyone else he's suppose to be taller
> so I guess his new name is Chibi Solid Snake...lol



...well... about the size... Pikachu is huge... remeber the first SSB... they were Plushies... in SSBM each one is a trophy... or something like that...


----------



## BakaKage (May 11, 2006)

WOW, just wow! Another reason to buy a Wii 
(why didn't I see this thread earlier?)


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> but many of the movesets will be odd, or people will complain about a certain character's abilities, or how such a mighty character as Sephiroth is beaten in usage and tier by a quick Sheik



Well I still complain about Mewtwo being worse than Pikachu and Jigglypuff XD

Sephiroth better not be in this game, he has no right. He was never on any Nintendo platform. Ever.


----------



## Deadmon (May 11, 2006)

Saying FF characters can't be in SSB because of power is like saying Kirby can't be in SSB because Kirby can basically eat anything.


----------



## BakaKage (May 11, 2006)

Oh wtf! Pit is there too? Kid Icarus FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 11, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> Oh wtf! Pit is there too? Kid Icarus FTW!!!!!!



you've missed out on 20 hours of discussion here about it!!


----------



## BakaKage (May 11, 2006)

>_< I didn't see this thread that's why. oh well.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## mortsleam (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Snake is in no way owned by Sony, in fact there have been many Metal Gear games for Nintendo consoles. Hell, Snake STARTED on the NES.
> 
> Super Smash Brothers will NEVER be on a console that isn't Nintendo.


Really, never new that thoughjt it started in ps1 and all. Learn somtin new everyday 
Yes vivi would be cool since it would fit him in since he can only do magic stuff like zelda (not shiek zelda) did in melee. 
But i dont see how snake will fit in but w/e


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> Snake is in no way owned by Sony, in fact there have been many Metal Gear games for Nintendo consoles. Hell, Snake STARTED on the NES.
> 
> Super Smash Brothers will NEVER be on a console that isn't Nintendo.



Wrong.  Metal Gear got started on the MSX.

The NES port was done without Kojima's permission, and frankly, he thought it was terrible.  Metal Gear was completely re-written to be some sort of super computer, rather than a weapon, and the story was changed to fit the US audience.

Snake's Revenge, the US-only "sequel" to Metal Gear on the NES, was also done without any involvement with Kojima, and he was actually going to start a new franchise.  Then, one night, he found that he was going home on the same train as the people who developed Snake's Revenge.  They thought the game was really crappy, and begged him to create a real sequel for the MSX, and so, Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake was born.  

Watch the "History of Metal Gear" DVD to get some really interesting insight on the Metal Gear and Metal Gear Solid games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

MSX what the ell is that ? Master system? yea well it was crap anyways lol. either way the FACT is Snake was on Nintendo before any sony system.


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2006)

I thought this was a Super Smash Brothers topic.


----------



## Black Mage (May 11, 2006)

We can all agree that the "TRUE" Metal Gears have been 
on the PS

Back on topic.....
IT would be cool for a Black Mage...lol...to be in SSBB 
but the games not about casting magic it's about 
punches, kicks, combos and signature moves
(Black Mages don't punch or kick or do combos, they pull out there Mythril Dagger and stab ppl)


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> MSX what the ell is that ? Master system? yea well it was crap anyways lol. either way the FACT is Snake was on Nintendo before any sony system.



Kinda not fair, since Sony didn't have a system at the time, doncha think?  

NES was the PS1 of its time: the graphics wern't as good as the MSX, but it was more consumer accessible and had a better media format.  It was THE system to have, so if anything, porting it to the NES was a definate money maker, despite Kojima's uninvolvement.

Anyway, you can find the list of differences in the Wikipedia page for Metal Gear, if you're curious to see the exact changes.



Anyway, don't get your hopes up for a ton of third party characters to come in.  The most likely possibility I see is Sonic, and even that might not go through.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

i wonder what the japanease public is voting for on the site :ummmmm./


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

Whatchoo talkin' about Willis?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

willis? 


well if you are talking to me . they lauched a site for japanease audiences to vote / input what character they want to see in the game. the link is over at ign  because i do not have it right now.


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

*right here*

Check that link out, n8dogg, that should explain everything.

@Ssj3_Goku: "Whatchoo talkin' about Willis?" is a catch-phrase coined by Gary Coleman from the 80's show "Different Strokes" or something. I think it's 80's at least.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

ahh thx for the heads up there my friend


----------



## pajamas (May 11, 2006)

THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT WHEN I SAW IT!!!!!

But this is fucking amazing news!!! I want this game so much!!

Looks like it's gonna be great fun!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Well I still complain about Mewtwo being worse than Pikachu and Jigglypuff XD



...what!?... a true player can get all his potencial out... I'm a Random Char. Player... and I found him quite useful for moving, grabing, recovering and counterattacking... but bad for fast attack and lacks speed badly (and his missile sucks)...


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (May 11, 2006)

i found this site totally by accident. I typed in the wrong url XD. But anyway... i gotta look up vectorman. What game is he from?


----------



## Archssor (May 11, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!! HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> *this*
> 
> Check that link out, n8dogg, that should explain everything.
> 
> @Ssj3_Goku: "Whatchoo talkin' about Willis?" is a catch-phrase coined by Gary Coleman from the 80's show "Different Strokes" or something. I think it's 80's at least.



Oooooo, cool!  Didn't know about this!

Ha ha, I watch too much Nick at Night and TV Land.


----------



## FFLN (May 11, 2006)

Vectorman is from Vectorman for the Sega Genesis. I think it might've been released on the SNES too. Yes, this game looks cool. Snake was a humorous surprise. It would be nice if Megaman was in this version of SSBB. Also, I would enjoy it if they threw in Sephiroth or Cloud into this game. I don't really care if they milk it or not, fans would love it anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

i think i must have watched this trailer like 50 times allready i love the music and well it just blows me away!


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

FFLN said:
			
		

> Vectorman is from Vectorman for the Sega Genesis. I think it might've been released on the SNES too. Yes, this game looks cool. Snake was a humorous surprise. It would be nice if Megaman was in this version of SSBB. Also, I would enjoy it if they threw in Sephiroth or Cloud into this game. I don't really care if they milk it or not, fans would love it anyway.



Vectorman was never on the SNES.

At least... not legally.  

If they included Sephiroth and Cloud (or any other post SNES FF character), then their respective trophies would have to read, "First Appearance: Sony Playstation (1997)".

That wouldn't make Nintendo very happy.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

yea where did it ceom from n8? i totatly forget.


----------



## n8dogg (May 11, 2006)

A game called Vectorman.  It was basically the Genesis' answer to Mega Man.  It kinda stunk compared to the Blue Bomber, though.


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

I loved Vectorman, but yeah, Megaman is better XD


----------



## TenshiOni (May 11, 2006)

Giving this thread a more appropriate and deserving title. 
-----

Now, I could write "HOLY SHIT!! ThIS GAME WILL FUCKING ROCK!!" like most of you, but I guess that goes without saying and well, I just did.This game will be incredible. 

Melee is amongst my top 5 favorite games of all time; it was my first Gamecube game and still is my favorite Gamecube game. This game will only be better and I can't wait.

Here's hoping we can get some online NF tournaments in the future.


----------



## Aether (May 11, 2006)

O dear god looks soo awsome


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> A game called Vectorman.  It was basically the Genesis' answer to Mega Man.  It kinda stunk compared to the Blue Bomber, though.




ahh now i remeber thx.


and thx ten for the topic change. 


i had to buy smash brothers 2 times! because i played my first one to much that the disc just scarcthed to hell and what not lol.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (May 11, 2006)

OH GOD YES!

I'm even more excited that Solid Snake is in the game. I wanted him to be in it, but I would never have predicted that they will actually do it. 

The trailer was pretty awesome. Hopefully those aren't all the new characters. I really want at least 30 for SSBB.

PS: Kirby's expression after seeing others getting a graphics update wins.


----------



## ilabb (May 11, 2006)

Do you think they'll release any new info before the release or keep the rest all under wraps?


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2006)

Metaknight is going to own so fucking hard. I plan to train with him once I get my hands on this game. Also, Zero Suit Samus looks like she could be a promising character. 

Ooh!

OOH!

My blood is boiliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (May 11, 2006)

I'm sure they'll be updating with new characters every few months - like they did with Melee. 

I still remember refreshing the official Melee webpage everyday for new characters. XD


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 11, 2006)

Snake is gonna kick some ass in the game.  Did anyone else see the trailer where hes talking bout doing some recon work, and he's hiding in his cardboard box LOL


----------



## jkingler (May 11, 2006)

I swear to fucking Crispin Glover, if you can pick Zeke and/or Julie from ...and if you can use the Monster Potion...!!!



And I won't even go into the possibilities that having Sega on board brings...!!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 11, 2006)

Zombies Ate My Neighbors? Talk about a blast from the past, I loved that game. 

You all are bringing back memories from the days. The only character I'd want in this game is classic Megaman and maybe Megaman X.


----------



## n8dogg (May 12, 2006)

Anyone here thinks they should allow each character to have a 2-d, NES era alternate model?

2-D Mario, 2-D Samus, 2-D Kirby, 2-D Link, 2-D Snake...

That would be both hilarious and fun!


----------



## ilabb (May 12, 2006)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> Anyone here thinks they should allow each character to have a 2-d, NES era alternate model?
> 
> 2-D Mario, 2-D Samus, 2-D Kirby, 2-D Link, 2-D Snake...
> 
> That would be both hilarious and fun!



Oh my god, that'd be brilliant. But... The Pokemon would be completely static XD


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2006)

ROB must be in this game.


----------



## Reznor (May 12, 2006)

> Bomberman can do more than just throw bombs o-o


 Hell yeah.

B-Man beat God in BM64: The Second Attack

(They'd probably put in a nerfed version though.)


----------



## n8dogg (May 12, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Oh my god, that'd be brilliant. But... The Pokemon would be completely static XD



They don't have to do it for EVERY character...

Obviously some of the newer creations don't have retro sprites like that.


----------



## Frieza (May 12, 2006)

how bout a paper mode or cell shaded mode.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2006)

METAKNIGHT!!!

Hopefully they make the game more balanced this time around. Tired of seeing Fox, Sheik, Marth, and Captain Falcon owning people.


----------



## Zouri (May 12, 2006)

Man, this game is going to rock so hard. I'm still speechless about the trailer. Snake will be so awesome.  

As far as other characters go, I think that Sonic is pretty much a given. He was near the top of the list for characters wanted in Melee, had the whole Sonic and Tails hoax, and has given the Gamecube, Gameboy, and Ds some pretty good exclusives. Plus, Yuji said he wanted Sonic to appear in a Mario game at some point, and this would be the perfect outlet. I could go on forever but I think I'll stop here.   I'm going to suggest him anyway, but I definately think that he's made the roster.

As far as other characters I want to see:
Bomberman: Hudson Soft has been working with Nintendo on a number of games, and bomberman seems like a perfect addition. Also, Hudson Soft is a subsidiary of Konami if I'm not mistaken and if Snake can get in then this guy should be able to get some leverage.

Marina (From Mischief Makers): Treasure Co. is pretty close with Nintendo and also developed Wario World for them. Plus, I miss Marina. It might be difficult to delelop moves for her, but if anyone can do it its the Smash team.

Klonoa: Rather than see Pacman coming from Namco, I'd rather see this little guy. He has a unique set of moves, and would fit in very well with other characters.

Megaman: Both Nintendo and Sega own a secondary developer from Capcom called Flagship, and they probably could get Megaman in through there. Though I would want the original, not X.

Billy Hactcher: Wasn't exactly a good game, but I think that it would be an interesting character in a fight. His strange powers would definately throw people for a loop and I actually do like this character. I highly doubt he would ever get in, but now I could never be too sure.

I definately hope that there are no clone characters this time around. Though they do play very differently from the originals, I'd rather have all originals for this one.  

And as Duy said, a better balance would be great. Characters like Shiek, Marth and Fox are a bit too powerful IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2006)

Sonic could have been included in Melee if Sega asked earlier, Yuji Naka mentioned it a while ago, before he announced the PS3/Xbox Sonic game.

So I have a 80% guess Sonic will be in SSB: Brawl.

I hope Waluigi gets in it ;_;. Most neglected Mario character ever.

And I hope the Event mode makes a return, and it is FULL of nostalgia.


----------



## hakke (May 12, 2006)

Daisy godammit, DAISY!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2006)

>_>


----------



## FFLN (May 12, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:
			
		

> >_>



GAH!!! It's AMAZING!!!


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 12, 2006)

Woooot Snake XD......


----------



## Zegovia (May 12, 2006)

Anyone wonder what snakes Arena will be? the metal gear hangar, OR on metal gear itself!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2006)

Maybe on a walkway where Metal Gear Ray will shoot at at random times, ala Kraid from Melee.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 12, 2006)

Snake with the Big Boss face.

Fucking class.


----------



## Masaki (May 12, 2006)

The link won't work.  Is there a new link to the video?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 12, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> The link won't work.  Is there a new link to the video?



Videos from IGN.

Enjoy.


----------



## Chemistry (May 12, 2006)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Hopefully they make the game more balanced this time around. Tired of seeing Fox, Sheik, Marth, and Captain Falcon owning people.



I totally agree.


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2006)

I don't think the game is unbalanced, I can really own my brother with my Jiglypuff and he with Roy (he is really good with it) xP
It's all about your game skills... I would like to see Young Link ^^ (and Sonic too)


----------



## Masaki (May 12, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Videos from IGN.
> 
> Enjoy.



I can't see them, but maybe it's because I'm on a crap school computer.  I'll try at home.



			
				OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I totally agree.



I must admit I'm one of those Sheik abusers.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 12, 2006)

Snake is the shit, fo shizzle


----------



## Champloon (May 12, 2006)

Id like to see some characters have thier own unique move sets

Such as Luigi (only difference is Luigi has the head torpedo and marios got that flag b**ch slap), Young Link (itd be awesome if he could use bombchus instead of bombs and etc), Roy (a different set of flame sword techs would be nice), and Ganondorf (needs his OWN moveset! Gz how gay is it that he is a slower Captain Falcon clone?)

And they need to get rid of Pichu! Worst addition to SSBM! Coulda filled that slot with a MUCH better character. As pokemon chars go all they needed were Mewtwo and Pikachu (though i think Jiggly was a good addition)


----------



## mightyzman1 (May 12, 2006)

I've heard about that there was going to be another Super Smash Bros. for the revolution. It was just in the back of my head for awhile now. I think they said it "might" comeout when the recolution does.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 12, 2006)

mightyzman1 said:
			
		

> I've heard about that there was going to be another Super Smash Bros. for the revolution. It was just in the back of my head for awhile now. I think they said it "might" comeout when the recolution does.


Have you even bothered reading the topic?

And the revolution is called Wii now


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2006)

I think (s)he doesn't know Wii = Revolution...


----------



## ilabb (May 12, 2006)

If Sonic is in it, his B-down better be the spindash XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

Look thru the trophy gallery, a lot of the new characters might come from there, ie. Pit, Metaknight, Wario - but then again they were Nintendo classic characters that's why


----------



## Seany (May 12, 2006)

Oh god i bet Waluigi is in as well. Lmao god he's annoying XD.
Oh well i'll just own him 24/7


----------



## ctizz36 (May 12, 2006)

Let's hope more characters will come before the game comes out later in the year


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2006)

OK, no one has mentioned King Hippo or Bald Bull.  Shit even Mighty Mac would be awesome in the game! XD


----------



## jkingler (May 12, 2006)

All I have to say is this:

Kid Chameleon would fucking own. Srsly.



> If Sonic is in it, his B-down better be the spindash XD


Amen. And if he could turn into both/either Super Sonic and/or Metal Sonic...

*imagines Metal Spin Dash and fangasms*


----------



## shizuru (May 12, 2006)

sanke i pwn u all wooooo


----------



## Masaki (May 12, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Amen. And if he could turn into both/either Super Sonic and/or Metal Sonic...
> 
> *imagines Metal Spin Dash and fangasms*



Now, why the hell would Sonic turn into one of his own enemies?

However, Super Sonic may appear.  In the trailer, it showed Mario grabbing an item and doing some badass move with it.  It could be like an "overdrive" so to speak.  Every character may have their own super attack when they obtain that item, like Sonic going Super and Link doing the equivilant of Cloud's omnislash.  I was actually hoping since the release of the last SSB game that something like that would be in the next game.

But Wario, Pit, Zero Suit Samus, Snake, and Metaknight cannot be the only characters coming in.  I mean, the last game brought in 10 or more characters.

But Metaknight will own.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

I wonder if they will fix the glitches that let people do those cool wavedashes and L-cancels...they better not as it adds dynamics to the gameplay...

If they make brawl without these moves, then the game will be less in quality to melee...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will fix the glitches that let people do those cool wavedashes and L-cancels...they better not as it adds dynamics to the gameplay...
> 
> If they make brawl without these moves, then the game will be less in quality to melee...


A small part of me says keep the same stuff, which looks like it if you watch carefully the way they fight during Snake's surprise in the trailer.  You'll see that the fighting mechanics look exactly the same as Melee.  Another part of me says tweak it somehow, yet keep that learning curve really high if you wanna be an expert at it.  It's still possible to kick ass without L Canceling and Wave Dashing.

I doubt they'll disappoint.  Maybe they'll throw in helpers like MvC! XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

cuz looked what happened with kingdom hearts, it became easier...

Hopefully, they keep the glitches in there, or actually make them official


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 12, 2006)

...we need Daisy... Peach just don't have the rough style of her...


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 12, 2006)

I'm hoping/assuming that they will keep all Melee characters in Brawl because I cannot bear losing marth.  

Anywho, I can't wait to use the kid Icarus character. Sonic and Bomberman would be great additions.


----------



## LBFanGirl (May 12, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Videos from IGN.
> 
> Enjoy.



That trailer was amazing. I hope this game will be released with the system.


----------



## Black Mage (May 12, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> If Sonic is in it, his B-down better be the spindash XD



Thats probably the reason why Sonic WON'T be in it

he does spindash, the enemy jumps, Sonic falls off the stage

His taught would be him eating a chili dog if Nintendo was cool

But all his moves would be Spindash because thats all he does
(Maybe when he gets the star instead of going invincible he goes Hyper Sonic...lol)

it would be cool if he was in it but I doubt it


----------



## ilabb (May 12, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Thats probably the reason why Sonic WON'T be in it
> 
> he does spindash, the enemy jumps, Sonic falls off the stage
> 
> ...



Because Yoshi and Jigglypuff don't have similar/identical moves at all. Oh no.

Did you play any Sonic games past 2? At all? I can make a Sonic moveset without even referencing the Adventure games, which offer tons of other moves (light dash, fire cartwheel bracelet thing, bounce bracelet, homing air jump, chaos control, you name it). Not to mention he'll probably have new stuff from the Wildfire game.

Here I go:
B = Spin Dash (Similar to Jigg's rollout) (decided this would be better because of the B down move)
B up = Lightning shield triple jump from the lightning shield from Sonic 3
B over = Fireball jump/dash from the fire shield from Sonic 3
B down = Water shield bounce from the water shield from Sonic 3
Superomnimegahax special thing = Super Sonic

Hey, here's an item from Sonic while we're at it!
Blue shield = Jump on the powerup box thing, you get the blue shield which offers immunity from ONE hit (whether it be Fox's gun or a fully charged Smash attack). 

There. Saying all Sonic can do is spin dash is like saying Mario can only shoot fireballs. Now we all know that isn't true, huh? And all I had to do was sit here for about 10 seconds to think this up XD

And Hell, look at Captain Falcon! He has NO moves from his own games. He drives a car for a living. That didn't stop him from getting in. Nintendo and HAL are really good at BSing moves XD

While I'm at the topic of movesets, why don't some of us make some for the new characters? We could have a contest to see who was the closest to reality when it comes out


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 12, 2006)

That's a pretty good idea, ilabb

That's similar to how Zelda has a bunch of different magic attacks from OoT, Sonic different shields from S3.

Well, Sakurai was talking about 3rd party characters being in it...who knows who will be in it at this point...

I just hope it's still the same old melee from the GC


----------



## monk3 (May 12, 2006)

omg i am seriously freaking out because of this. suitless samus sounds awesome =P


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2006)

i went to gamespot and Eb today and guess what! they had the smash trailer playing and there where like 10 ppl watching it with me and when they started leaving after it went black i go its not over! they come bacn and seee snake and those 10 ppl where like NO WAY! i cannot belive this , thhis is great! 

made be happy to see smash getting love


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i went to gamespot and Eb today and guess what! they had the smash trailer playing and there where like 10 ppl watching it with me and when they started leaving after it went black i go its not over! they come bacn and seee snake and those 10 ppl where like NO WAY! i cannot belive this , thhis is great!
> 
> made be happy to see smash getting love



haha thats great

it's awesome that it's getting so much attention ^^


----------



## Robotkiller (May 13, 2006)

I was hoping for some golden sun characters to make an apperance.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2006)

well k1 there is still hope there will be more special characters but who knows what they will be. there is a site ( in japanease) that lets the ppl vote for who they want in the game.

honestly a golden sun guy would not be bad IMO.


----------



## ilabb (May 13, 2006)

Ivan and Isaac would rock so hard (Ivan gets said first because he's cooler ).


----------



## jkingler (May 13, 2006)

> Anyone here thinks they should allow each character to have a 2-d, NES era alternate model?
> 
> 2-D Mario


Paper Mario, anyone?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

People can submit ideas and suggestions of characters they want to see!

If you need help submitting it in Japanese, visit my thread:
[Kyuu]_Air_Gear_-_06[C89ACCE5]_[new_tracker].avi


----------



## Zouri (May 13, 2006)

[QUOTE = ilabb]While I'm at the topic of movesets, why don't some of us make some for the new characters? We could have a contest to see who was the closest to reality when it comes out [/QUOTE]

That sounds like fun. Unfortunately, I have no time to post one right now. It shall have to be done tomorrow.

Now, to make this post have some meaning. I think that they should finally put in Ballon Fighter along with the Excitebike Guy and the DuckHunt Dog. Ballon Fighter was supposed to be in Melee, but was taken out for Ice Climbers instead. The Excitebike Guy would just be hilarious to play/ watch fight. And I know I'm not the only one who wants to beat up the DuckHunt Dog.


----------



## aLkeMiSt (May 13, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing snake in the game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2006)

CLOUD IS OFFICALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!!!


Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass


----------



## aLkeMiSt (May 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> CLOUD IS OFFICALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass



ROFL

If you look closely, you can see his sword too


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> CLOUD IS OFFICALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass



Dude...i believed that....then I died haha
All these thoughts went flowing in my head...3rd party characters...more FF? why just cloud?...announced on ign? Why isn't link ign link...then boom..a friggin cloud...

Hilarity


----------



## aLkeMiSt (May 13, 2006)

He had me fooled too, lol.
Honestly, I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2006)

you gave it away yoh! dont


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

you can make another one showing a winter Squall or something...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2006)

ppl will crap there pants when they see it!!


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

DON'T DO THAT! 

Am I the only one here that's unbeatable with Pikachu? Lol, may sound weird, but I'm great with him. 

And I hope that this time they have higher levels, since myself and many others never lose to level 9's...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

I hope all the computers have high AI
It's no fun playing with computers who kill themselves at level 9, but Smash is more a people-game anyway..hehe

I own with Ness


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

At first Kirby was my fav, but you know I always try many different, and when I got used to Pikachu and used him 24/7 I started to become better with him. 

And I hope it doesn't have any bugs, the Fox at Hyrule temple bug was very annoying.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

Like I said before, I hope Brawl includes the wave dashing and the L-canceling Melee has, since it makes the game much more dynamic and complex..glitches, nonetheless


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Not that I care about Cloud, but still.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> CLOUD IS OFFICALLY ANNOUNCED!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass



o man....haha 
you got me


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Huh, what was that for? Deleting your old post and reposting it?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

Shika chou amazes me every night...

I wanna have online tournaments with you guys when Brawl comes out!
I wann fight that Pikachu of yours, Aman


----------



## Aman (May 13, 2006)

Hehe, I hope that I can still master it.

And that I don't need to get a wireless router.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 13, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Huh, what was that for? Deleting your old post and reposting it?



Err no I quoted the wrong thing.....sorta 

Don't mind me, it's rather late^^


----------



## Seany (May 13, 2006)

I also wanna fight you all! i'll just be using Link to beat you


----------



## Shampoo (May 13, 2006)

No way, Link's mine  But Pit looks pretty awesome too. Can't wait to play this game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2006)

omg King of all cosmos would own in this game


----------



## Seany (May 13, 2006)

^ Lmao.....


----------



## Keramachi (May 13, 2006)

That crazy powerup thing seen in the trailer makes Link look like he's using a ripoff of Omnislash.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 13, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> That crazy powerup thing seen in the trailer makes Link look like he's using a ripoff of Omnislash.


then any character using quick slashing moves are a ripoff of omnislash?


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 13, 2006)

I heard that special allows you to swing your Wii-mote to swing it while Link is doing it.

 Link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. Cloud


----------



## ilabb (May 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> then any character using quick slashing moves are a ripoff of omnislash?


Haha, apparently. I didn't know that Square copyrighted swinging a sword really fast.

Anyway, I hope that the Wii uses wired internet for its internet, too. It'd be so much easier/economic if I could just unplug my computer's network cord and plug it into my Wii... it's one thing to have wireless on the DS... you know... so you can move to a hotspot... but for a mostly stationary console? :/

I totally wanna beat you all with my Falco, too


----------



## Neon (May 13, 2006)

Snake really dosn't fit in this game, the three third party people that work would be



Sonic
Mega Man
and Bomberman


----------



## OniTasku (May 13, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I heard that special allows you to swing your Wii-mote to swing it while Link is doing it.



I can already see broken furniture and people getting hurt. This will be so fun!


----------



## ilabb (May 13, 2006)

Super Smash Brothers Brawl won't use the Wiimote.


----------



## Aether (May 13, 2006)

Neon said:
			
		

> Snake really dosn't fit in this game, the three third party people that work would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I would love that epsecially if Megaman was in it.


----------



## Shika-Chou (May 13, 2006)

Neon said:
			
		

> Snake really dosn't fit in this game, the three third party people that work would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, snake has been in some strange situations (i.e. Ape escape) , so it's really not too farfetched. I think he will be a welcome edition.


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

People I want in this game...

Sonic (ability to go Super Sonic would be kick ass)
Bomberman
Crono (god that would rock cock)
Cloud! (not really)

darn I cant think of anyone else  and I had this whole list in my head


----------



## Flash (May 13, 2006)

I would like to see:

Sonic
maybe Shadow too, would be cool to see Sonic x Shadow
Chaos(?)
I can o0nly think on sonic Chars (been playing Sonic Battle to much...)


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

Flash said:
			
		

> I would like to see:
> 
> Sonic
> maybe Shadow too, would be cool to see Sonic x Shadow
> ...



eh, shadow would be kind of stupid since it would be just like Sonic, tails would be kind of cool though...


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 13, 2006)

I can't wait too see Kirby's new forms... How would a Zero Suit Samus-sucked Kirby look like, or a Snake-sucked Kirby for that matter??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2006)

i sense alot of zero suit samus hentai in the future


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 13, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> a Snake-sucked Kirby for that matter??



...exactly like headband Jigglypuff but with beard ...


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

The character i want in the most is Skull Kid from MM. Please Nintendo put him in!


----------



## Black Mage (May 14, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> People I want in this game...
> 
> Sonic (ability to go *Super Sonic* would be kick ass)
> 
> ...



it's Hyper Sonic

and he would be cool but I don't see him in SSBB


There only going to add top guyz otherwise they would just add every character from every one of there games 

p.s. Toad should be in it...


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Yeah Toad would be nice . I wonder how he would fight though...


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

All I know is that I can't wait to destroy all of you online.

XD


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Hehe just try and beat me!


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

I will, with my top tier Ray Custom!


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

I will destroy both of you anyway.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

You can't beat me and Link


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

We'll see about that, Link is my fav whore.


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

Link? Bwaha. I laugh at you with my Falco and Marth.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

It's not fair we gotta wait like a year to fight . Anyway bring on your whores! i'm always ready


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

I can own you all with Kirby, Sheik, Dr Mario, not to mention Pikachu. At least on melee.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

I won't be losing to Sheik. No way! the others i'm ok losing to .
Who can you not play with? i'm not so good at C Falcon, and Marth. I've never really played as them. Maybe i should..


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Hmm, Ness, Ice climbers, Peach etc.

I'm good with all characters because they got some things in common, but I'm not especially good with them.

And out of the people I mentioned I'm probably weaker with Sheik, haven't used her in a while.

I play as all chars though, otherwise I get bored.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, add DK to my list.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

I'm pretty damn good with Dk . I love using his power punch. How do you pick characters up again?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty damn good with Dk . I love using his power punch. How do you pick characters up again?


Don't wanna sound rude, but I can't take you that serious if you forget how to throw. XD

Anyway, it's all about desync-ing with the Ice Climbers and the Peach intercepts. ^^


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 14, 2006)

*is bestest with Sheik, Fox, and Marth* ^_^

I also want characters from Golden Sun into Brawl.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Ok thanks ~Myself 

Lol, i know how to throw, it's just i couldn't remember how to pick up with DK. Anyway you don't need throws to win fights


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

LOL I know, but throws definately can open up the doors for whoop ass or just plain pissing people off. XD

Anyway, screw the top tier characters since everyone uses them.  Game and Watch and Ness FTW!

(And I will be the best damn Wario player this side of the Pacific, I promise you... XD )


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 14, 2006)

I just use fox, I don't care about being the best XD I just love his taunt


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 14, 2006)

Luigi and his uppercut (if you catch them all along) are my favourite.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 14, 2006)

^^Lol the "Come out!"

But Young Link's is the funniest.


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Grr i have a feeling Wario will really annoy me.. so will Waluigi if he's in, just like Captain Falcon does. I hate whenever i hit Falcon with brute force he never goes out the ring, he just loves to piss people off!


----------



## ilabb (May 14, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> it's Hyper Sonic
> 
> and he would be cool but I don't see him in SSBB
> 
> ...



No, it IS Super Sonic. 
Super Sonic = first 8 emeralds
Hyper Sonic = all 16 emeralds (first 8 and the 8 super emeralds)

Garehdrythsrdt stop making comments about Sonic if you really can't say anything right about him. Seriously, this is the second time I had to call you out.



			
				Black Mage said:
			
		

> There only going to add top guyz



Ice Climbers were added to Melee, care to explain that? They haven't had a game since the NES, I don't think they were "top guyz[sic]" at the time, do you?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

~Myself said:
			
		

> And I hope Waluigi isn't in, he's so annoying, and seriously he'd just look stupid.


Yes... more of a reason to use Waluigi if he's in.  He's my favorite character in any game he's in, i.e. Strikers, Tennis, etc.  I'll just spam his taunt and irk everyone so much that it throws them off their game and BAM!!!  I win. XD

I really hope they come out with Waluigi's Taco Stand for the Wii.  I've been waiting for that game ever since Nintendo mentioned it...

With Game and Watch, I love annoying people with his bacon attack too.  Same for Ness with the lightning attack that allows you to boost.

I'm not too worried about playing seriously, just more along the lines of fucking with people in game.  XD


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

The DK suicide doesn't work, any experienced player knows that you just press a lot of stuff or move the joystick a lot and DK loses his grip.


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

You're all noobs! Marth's aerials and Falco's Pillaring > You.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> You're all noobs! Marth's aerials and Falco's Pillaring > You.


Your face is a noob!!! :amazed Game and Watch's flaming bacon >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> YOU!!!

Anyway, here's to hoping Birdo is in the game.


----------



## Aman (May 14, 2006)

Pikachu's ''Pika!'' >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>You all!


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 14, 2006)

I want Andross to be in this game!


----------



## Seany (May 14, 2006)

Some many characters they could put in. Oh it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## CABLE (May 14, 2006)

They better have the same VAs. I loved hearing,

"MARTHHHHHHH"
"ROOOOOY"
"MISTA GAME N WATCHHHHH"
"PK FIRE"
"FALGO PUUNCHH"
"FALGIN KIYICK"

Good times.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 14, 2006)

Come on golden sun.

Ragnarok would be an awsome attack for issac


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2006)

Perhaps we could see some Custom Robo action, or even... Metal Combat: Falcon's Revenge SD style...


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

Yea, Custom Robo has a very high chance of being in the game IMO because of it's popularity in Japan.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (May 14, 2006)

k1nj5 said:
			
		

> Come on golden sun.
> 
> Ragnarok would be an awsome attack for issac



Felix > Isaac


----------



## Sura Uchiha (May 14, 2006)

this gane will be awsome....


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

Naaa, I'd say Issac's better than Felix.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2006)

I hope they ger rid of Icicle Mountain's stage. It was pretty annoying. But they must keep Hyrule Temple's abusive arena and Final Destination!


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (May 14, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> I hope they ger rid of Icicle Mountain's stage. It was pretty annoying.



It's probably one of the least played stages in the entire game. The stage doesn't test the players' skill against each other but rather to avoid getting completely consumed by the stage. It's a huge annoyance.

I would like them to remove Final Destination but place another stage that is flat. I'm getting tired of the look of Final Destination and needs some sort of a spaz but I like it since it relies on skill the most.

And Felix is still better than Isaac.


----------



## notme (May 14, 2006)

This game, awesome as it may be, would be 1000x better if Nintendo decided to include characters from Chrono Trigger.

Crono... Frog... Ayla... Magus... Robo... Any of these characters would be an amazing addition to SSB:Brawl IMO.


----------



## Ryoshi (May 14, 2006)

So if snake's in it......what about raiden.......and what about Characters from tales of symphoneia........


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> I would like them to remove Final Destination but place another stage that is flat. I'm getting tired of the look of Final Destination and needs some sort of a spaz but I like it since it relies on skill the most.



i couldn't dissagree more.. and you said the reason, final destination requires skill , no platforms to save you, nowhere to hide, just plain skill....

also since we play without items... everytime we play the first stage we choose is FD and it is also the last..


has anyone turned the language of the game to JP and heard the voice change?
i always keep the game in JP, mostly when i used roy 

i would luv if they added a make a character sec on the game.


----------



## White Fox (May 14, 2006)

So who exactly is in the game?


----------



## Chemistry (May 14, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> So who exactly is in the game?



Watch the Trailer!

Confirmed : 
Mario
Link
Pikachu
Kirby
Samus
Zero-Suit Samus
Wario
Metaknight
Pit
Solid Snake


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 14, 2006)

^And most likely returning characters from SSBM.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 14, 2006)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> has anyone turned the language of the game to JP and heard the voice change?
> i always keep the game in JP, mostly when i used roy
> 
> i would luv if they added a make a character sec on the game.


Actually, I've done that. You get to hear more from the characters than the English one offers. Fox and Falco have one other taunt that they speak in Japanese. Mewtwo also says something after he wins.


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

I cant see Solid snake being in this game....Its just weird


----------



## Megaharrison (May 15, 2006)

I would like this game more if they cut down on the nintendo characters and went into more third party classic video game characters. Having Cloud, Sephiroth, Megaman, Nightmare, Master Chief, and Crash Bandicoot would be freakin awesome.

That being said, it would defeat the whole point of the game, which is meant to be classic Nintendo characters.


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

Megaharrisonthey might someday but probably not anytime soon..


----------



## Donkey Show (May 15, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I would like this game more if they cut down on the nintendo characters and went into more third party classic video game characters. Having Cloud, Sephiroth, Megaman, Nightmare, Master Chief, and Crash Bandicoot would be freakin awesome.
> 
> That being said, it would defeat the whole point of the game, which is meant to be classic Nintendo characters.


C'mon... Master Chief?  It's a nice thought, but just because Snake is in it doesn't mean other big name characters from different platforms are gonna be in it.  Smash Bros is first and foremost a Nintendo franchise.  It took a lot of begging from Kojima (practically 4-5 years starting with Smash Melee) to get Snake in there.

Like most probably think here, the character would have to have been on a Nintendo platform at least once in their lifespan to qualify for "invitation." XD


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

this game will destory halo. . .


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> this game will destory halo. . .



I dunno about that, man... There are lots of blind one-sided Halo fanboys...


----------



## slimscane (May 15, 2006)

^heh, that would actually might be pretty cool. Like, if those SSB icon are like super powers right? Well, they would just be like the CO powers; Like, you get it with andy and it is all like "Hyper Repair!" and your damage goes way down =)


----------



## Seany (May 15, 2006)

It's going to be crazy with Snake now. Lmao bombs everywhere!(more bombs because i love them )


----------



## Solo Styles (May 15, 2006)

some characters Id like to see.... Diddy Kong, Captin Olimar, Boo, the Hammer Bros (double like iceclimbers), Characters from golden sun, King K Rool (dk), Lil Mike (punch-out nes).  As for 3rd party - Megaman, Bomberman, Sonic, Knuckles & Pacman. thats about it.  Sum "Get the f*ck out of here" characters id like to see : Sora (Kingdom Hearts), Miyamoto, and Reggie... one can dream cant they????


----------



## Seany (May 15, 2006)

We need Koopas!


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

I was hoping to see sonic and tails but since they made there dabut in melee as secret characters there isn't much to say...


----------



## RockLee (May 15, 2006)

No they didn't.


----------



## Crucio (May 15, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> I was hoping to see sonic and tails but since they made there dabut in melee as secret characters there isn't much to say...



Uhh, neither Sonic or Tails were in SSBM. Though it was once rumored and wished for, it never happened.


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Super Sonic = first 8 emeralds
> Hyper Sonic = all 16 emeralds (first 8 and the 8 super emeralds)



I'm sure ppl would rather have Hyper Sonic then Super Sonic 
(Hyper pwns Super)






			
				ilabb said:
			
		

> Ice Climbers were added to Melee, care to explain that? They haven't had a game since the NES, I don't think they were "top guyz[sic]" at the time, do you?



Thats because they came out in the first smash bros for N64 
and Nintendo needed characters badly and on top of that
they refreshed those characters so if a new game comes out 
then ppl actually know who the Ice Climbers are


----------



## Neon (May 15, 2006)

~Myself said:
			
		

> osu! Theres a few more characters I wanna see included
> 
> Namely some Advance Wars characters!  Throwing Screwdrivers with Andy, running around with Sami and her Bazooka's, summoning meteors with Sturm, the possibilities are endless




Gimme Eagle, Andy, and Hawke and I would be so happy


----------



## Robotkiller (May 15, 2006)

Level 60 Orc Ninja said:
			
		

> Felix > Isaac



LIIIESSSS

Ivan > all.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

I'm feeling some custom robo action followed by the greatness of riviera the promised land and to a personally wish of my own "_kingdom hearts"_.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 15, 2006)

> personally wish of my own "kingdom hearts".



We can always dream buddy, we can always dream


----------



## Frieza (May 15, 2006)

Most likely Isaac and Felix are getting in to represent GS. I can not wait to play as them. 

I do not doubt this game will have all my favourite characters plus a few I never knew about it. I think about 50-55 characters.


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

^ there slowly catching up to DBZ...LOL

(50 to 100)

Regardless of the new characters I will not be picking any of them to pwn 
anyone online 

I will pick Luigi straight up and be the best with him  
Non-stop action the day it comes out so I'll be the #1 guy in Smash
and if your one of the first ones to get the Wii you can put whatever name you want for yourself (which is cool)
Does anyone know how long the name can be up to??? 13 digits???


----------



## Darkwun (May 15, 2006)

Someone please confirm Captain Falcon is in SSBB falcon punch pwns all


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^ there slowly catching up to DBZ...LOL
> 
> (50 to 100)
> 
> ...


 
   and watch me Pwn you with Kirby online when this shit come out. . .I'll be waiting for a true match-up.


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

I am not down with 50+ characters. MvC2 was understandable since you use 3 at once, but in this game, IMO no.

Too many possibilities of unbalancement if there are that many characters. Look at SF3. When they added Chun-Li in Third Strike, they weren't even paying attention to her moves n' stuff... Air throw? Wall Jump? Ridiculusly damaging super? Strong fast pokes? WTF?

And I do not want to learn 50+ character's moves for one game.

EDIT: Captain Falcon will be in it. If he was in the first and second one, why would they take him out? That's like taking Jiggs out. Which will not happen either.

PS: When it comes out, I will destory all of you.


----------



## mortsleam (May 15, 2006)

Link better be in this, he was great


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

ooooooooooooooo

No one sayz there going to kill the king of smash (me...duh)

Just wait till the Wii and this game comes out 
were gonna play on MLG settings and i'm gonna record it 
and post it on Naruto Forums so everyone can see how I raped

p.s. They already announced there not taking out any of the original characters so even if you hate them there still going to be in it 

p.s.s. Learn 50+ characters moves????? isn't it basically up + A,B...down + A,B...and either side + A,B 

(I don't think theres any thing hard about that 
unless everyones supers are different like SF supers 
and if it's like that it will be a pain to learn everyones specials)


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 15, 2006)

^^Ummm have you seen the trailer? He looks much like in his Twilight Princess game.

I wonder if this game will have King Dee Dee Dee?


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> p.s.s. Learn 50+ characters moves????? isn't it basically up + A,B...down + A,B...and either side + A,B



...

Everyone's moveset is different. Of course the commands are the same, but the moves arn't >.>

Plus, MLG settings? You mean like 4 or 5 stock... there's really no "setting"... and besides, you'll be posting me destroying you! Thanks!


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

I memorized everyones moves in the first 2 smash bros and 
I hardly played with anyone besides Luigi, Roy, and Yoshi

the only new character that interest me is Metaknight 
which I might play with against NOOB Link users 
who just use Up+B and does his lil sword swirl


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 15, 2006)

Shiek specials suck but she is a DAMN good fighter which makes her a great ass kicker.


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

^I started playing with Shiek to counter Fox's speed 
and I was pretty good with her up close (Brawler like Luigi)


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 15, 2006)

Yea my friend who was Shiek wasted my lil' bro who was Fox.

Though I'm better than him...


----------



## Jink (May 15, 2006)

No one will be in it from Kingdom Hearts nor will frikkin' Cloud be in it. If any FF characters will be in it they would have to be from 6 down, or from CC (or some other FF I'm not aware of)

@Black mage - Memorizing the controls isn't hard, they all had the same button schemes -_-;

and random question - who's Hyper Sonic?


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> ^^Ummm have you seen the trailer? He looks much like in his Twilight Princess game.
> 
> I wonder if this game will have King Dee Dee Dee?


 
  they might as well ad Ricky and wadle Dee from air-ride if that's the case. . .regardless I'm alittle shocked that snake is in this game. . .I wonder if that means third-party games are alowed in this game. . .if so I'd like to ad some people from naruto myself *cough the entire cast of narutimate 3* 

  ^^


----------



## ilabb (May 15, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Thats because they came out in the first smash bros for N64
> and Nintendo needed characters badly and on top of that
> they refreshed those characters so if a new game comes out
> then ppl actually know who the Ice Climbers are



1. Ice Climbers were not in SSB64. You just killed any credibility you had right there. Did you even play the game?
2. SSBM was not short on characters. Kojima actually wanted Snake in that game, but they were too far into production. Not to mention Wario, Pit, Metaknight, Waluigi, King Dedede, or even another Pokemon were all more valid choices.
3. SSBM came out like 5 years ago. No word on a new Ice Climbers game.



			
				Black Mage said:
			
		

> I memorized everyones moves in the first 2 smash bros and
> I hardly played with anyone besides Luigi, Roy, and Yoshi
> 
> the only new character that interest me is Metaknight
> ...



Apparently you didn't memorize who was even in the game.


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> 1. Ice Climbers were not in SSB64. You just killed any credibility you had right there.


WOW!!! I made a mistake about a game I haven't played like in 7 years


			
				ilabb said:
			
		

> Kojima actually wanted Snake in that game


You didn't know this until you read it on this site 
so BIG WHOOP he wanted Snake in...it wouldn't of made a difference


			
				ilabb said:
			
		

> 3. SSBM came out like 5 years ago. No word on a new Ice Climbers game.


Before SSBM I bet very VERY few ppl knew who the Ice Climbers were
But since they were put into SSBM I bet A LOT of ppl know who they are now
So its more likely that they would release a new Ice Climbers game now then they would of before

@Jink...Hyper Sonic is Sonic after he gathers up all the Chaos Emeralds
and he turns gold (like Super Saiyans...lol)


----------



## Wondermilk (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2006)

That was frigging scary....
That kid's like that Halo kid who kept screaming for milk...


----------



## hayate-kun (May 15, 2006)

ahh...that's just creepy...


----------



## Black Mage (May 15, 2006)

LOL...I couldn't understand what the kid was saying

"You have to get this mom" or something like that


----------



## SuikenUser (May 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> i sense alot of zero suit samus hentai in the future



Oh but there is already some out there. You just gotta know where to look. I have alot of it saved actually.

God I'm such a loser


----------



## ilabb (May 15, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> WOW!!! I made a mistake about a game I haven't played like in 7 years


Alright then, try not to act like you're the essense of all Super Smash Brothers information then 


			
				Black Mage said:
			
		

> You didn't know this until you read it on this site
> so BIG WHOOP he wanted Snake in...it wouldn't of made a difference


Wrong. I read it first on IGN.


			
				Black Mage said:
			
		

> Before SSBM I bet very VERY few ppl knew who the Ice Climbers were
> But since they were put into SSBM I bet A LOT of ppl know who they are now
> So its more likely that they would release a new Ice Climbers game now then they would of before


You got me there, but I doubt Nintendo put the Ice Climbers in the game solely to advertise them.


			
				Black Mage said:
			
		

> @Jink...Hyper Sonic is Sonic after he gathers up all the Chaos Emeralds
> and he turns gold (like Super Saiyans...lol)


You're thinking Super Sonic again. Hyper Sonic flashes all 8 colours of the emeralds, and is obtained by getting all 16 emeralds in Sonic 3 and Knuckles.
Super Sonic is just the first 8.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

O0H MY GAWD. . .NINTENDO 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



    that's what he's been saying for a good 2 hours. . . I wonder what his powers are?


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

SuikenUser said:
			
		

> Oh but there is already some out there. You just gotta know where to look. I have alot of it saved actually.
> 
> God I'm such a loser



Samus hentai? For some reason I cant imagine that


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

White Fox said:
			
		

> Samus hentai? For some reason I cant imagine that


 
that's cuz all the great ones are with samus's helmit on...


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

So litterly no one wants to see the face just the goods...


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

I'll post a vid of me vs. my friend. Nothing really great happens, and I sucked that match, but still won... Thanks to Marth's Fsmash and edgeguarding...


----------



## Baby Raptor (May 15, 2006)

i wonder same character playable from Gamecube will there in Brawl? 
i am owner of Xbox, Gamecube , i will planning to buy Wii and Xbox 360 for Halo 3 and Super Bro Brawl!!


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

raptor02_2001 said:
			
		

> i wonder same character playable from Gamecube will there in Brawl?
> i am owner of Xbox, Gamecube , i will planning to buy Wii and Xbox 360 for Halo 3 and Super Bro Brawl!!



For the 20th time dude... All characters from SSBM are most likely making a return in SSBB.

And Gears of War > Halo.

Way more realistic/better battle...


----------



## Azure-kun (May 15, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> For the 20th time dude... All characters from SSBM are most likely making a return in SSBB.
> 
> And Gears of War > Halo.
> 
> Way more realistic/better battle...


 

   so halo 3 IS a myth. . .that could be a problem.


----------



## Stumpy (May 15, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> For the 20th time dude... All characters from SSBM are most likely making a return in SSBB.
> 
> And Gears of War > Halo.
> 
> Way more realistic/better battle...


lol gears of war more realistic

they are both pretty darn unrealistc but that really doesn't matter

why does realism matter.  i choose fun over realism

uh neways yea SSBB pls


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

Well you know what I mean.

On-topic : I will destroy you all online.


----------



## Zouri (May 15, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> You're thinking Super Sonic again. Hyper Sonic flashes all 8 colours of the emeralds, and is obtained by getting all 16 emeralds in Sonic 3 and Knuckles.
> Super Sonic is just the first 8.



Now I know I'm just being really nitpicky with this, but there are only 7 chaos emeralds and 7 super emeralds. The only time there were 8 emeralds is during Sonic the Fighters (an emerald was creadted by Robotnik when he made clones of your character, I think that's how it goes) and in Sonic Adventure 2 when Tails created the fake emerald to destroy the Eclipse Cannon. Both of those emeralds have yet to be seen again. But you are right about his appearance, but he also has two stars which hover around him

Also, the original Sonic the Hedgehog only had 6 chaos emeralds. Just a bit of history for 'ya all.

Still working on a moveset, too. I'm just lazy. The first one will be Sonic's.

Edit: Just wanted to add, me and Mario can take on the world.


----------



## ilabb (May 15, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> Now I know I'm just being really nitpicky with this, but there are only 7 chaos emeralds and 7 super emeralds. The only time there were 8 emeralds is during Sonic the Fighters (an emerald was creadted by Robotnik when he made clones of your character, I think that's how it goes) and in Sonic Adventure 2 when Tails created the fake emerald to destroy the Eclipse Cannon. Both of those emeralds have yet to be seen again. But you are right about his appearance, but he also has two stars which hover around him
> 
> Also, the original Sonic the Hedgehog only had 6 chaos emeralds. Just a bit of history for 'ya all.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're right. I was thinking 8 because of the Master Emerald XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 15, 2006)

I was thinking maybe Sora from KH, but then again, i don't want brawl to become a cameo game that has pretty much any character that feels like it could show up...


----------



## GunzGoBangBang (May 15, 2006)

wario!
i heard waluigis gonna be here too. *not that excited*

but is zero suit samus gonna be like zelda and shiek?


----------



## Chemistry (May 15, 2006)

Master Vivi said:
			
		

> but is zero suit samus gonna be like zelda and shiek?



No one knows. IMO, they shouldn't be.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 16, 2006)

I wonder if thw wii online will have web sufer so I can got to places like google. (hentai is a must)

 On topic:me + kirby = Pwnage no jutsu. . .it' simple mathimaticz


----------



## Roy (May 16, 2006)

man that is awsome


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2006)

Seeing as how Zero Suit Samus is defined as a newcomer in the trailer, that most likely means she and Samus Aran are separate characters.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't want Samus losing any one of her abilities to tranform into ZS Samus...that would piss people off..especially people who are gods with Samus..

Same thing with Zelda, she might still be like in Melee requiring her to tranform to Sheik even though her new Twilight Princess outfit makes her be the Zelda from a diff game, meaning possible new attacks instead of the old OoT attacks?


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Zelda sucks anyways. Shiek is like top tier...


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> For the 20th time dude... All characters from SSBM are most likely making a return in SSBB.
> 
> And Gears of War > Halo.
> 
> Way more realistic/better battle...



 you didnt even play it yet and better graphics dont make a better game.

FYI I'll kill anyone on-line


----------



## Kaki (May 16, 2006)

It looks pretty nice, but I'm Playstation only......


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Ok lets say SSBM is online.

Who do you use?

Me : Marth and Falco.


----------



## Kaki (May 16, 2006)

Personaly I've never been one to play favorites.......


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

I don't play favorites either as I'm good with all of them overall (minus game&watch and mewtwo), but I do dominate with Ness and Fox


----------



## Azure-kun (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Ok lets say SSBM is online.
> 
> Who do you use?
> 
> Me : Marth and Falco.


 
  me: yoshi and Kirby. . .nuff said.


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Ok lets say SSBM is online.
> 
> Who do you use?
> 
> Me : Marth and Falco.



pffft, of course, anyone can win with the two people with the stongest attacks   (Falco Punch almost as good as Homerun Bat). I'm usually Pikachu if I'm serious (Mewtwo for messing around). Ness is one of my favorite characters though. I haven't played in a while, RPGs been taking up most of my gaming life *goes to turn on GC*


----------



## Zouri (May 16, 2006)

I'm actually an all-around guy myself. Give me anyone and there's a good chance that I can play decently with them. My weakness would be heavy characters though, I never have been able to play any of them well in any fighting game ever.

Favorites: Mario (my best, IMO), Ice Climbers, Fox


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Who here knows what Shuffl'ing is?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

we should keep this talk about brawl and not melee, but who can resist?

Speaking of which, I wonder how the other characters will look like, and what part of their recent games will be attributed...

like Samus' Prime on the GC came after melee, so expect some Prime stages
Mario's Delfino crap...sigh
New Pokemon as items of course
Roy's new outfit from Fire Emblem GC

I wonder if Windwaker Link will make an appearance...hope not

I know my shuffling, wave dancing/dashing, and all the others


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> we should keep this talk abou brawl and not melee, but who can resist?
> 
> Speaking of which, I wonder how the other characters will look like, and what part of their recent games will be attributed...
> 
> ...



maybe we should take Melee talk to convo thread?

in Brawl I'm hoping for a lot of stages, sure there were quite a few in Melee but I want a lot so I dont get bored with them fast


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> pffft, of course, anyone can win with the two people with the stongest attacks   (Falco Punch almost as good as Homerun Bat). I'm usually Pikachu if I'm serious (Mewtwo for messing around). Ness is one of my favorite characters though. I haven't played in a while, RPGs been taking up most of my gaming life *goes to turn on GC*



Uhhh Falco... not Falcon. And besides, who the fuck uses Falcon punch...

Plus, anyone can say they're all-round. You have to have a best character though...


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Uhhh Falco... not Falcon. And besides, who the fuck uses Falcon punch...
> 
> Plus, anyone can say they're all-round. You have to have a best character though...



huh... I could of swore I read Falcon...

Mostly SSB newbs use Falcon Punch, it is one of the most powerful attacks in the game


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> maybe we should take Melee talk to convo thread?
> 
> in Brawl I'm hoping for a lot of stages, sure there were quite a few in Melee but I want a lot so I dont get bored with them fast



Do posts count in the game convo thread??

Well I really wanna play all you guys SSBB when it comes out now, you all better be as good as you say you are...


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

I'm better than I say I am.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I'm better than I say I am.



what about smash boards? do you guys visit that site?
It has hardcore melee players....

sometimes, though too much for their own good


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Do posts count in the game convo thread??
> 
> Well I really wanna play all you guys SSBB when it comes out now, you all better be as good as you say you are...



Even if they don't does it matter?  

Yeah I can't wait to play online, its gonna rock cock


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> Even if they don't does it matter?
> 
> Yeah I can't wait to play online, its gonna rock cock



apparently it does count. I just didn't want to get too spammy with melee talk  

we could talk there then


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I'm better than I say I am.


Well, your best characters are 2 of the 3 top tier characters. All of my characters are middle or low tier. Luigi is middle tier, Ness and Game and Watch are low tier. Ness is my main character, and I have been gearing myself up for tournament level play as of late, so I am getting quite good, although, if you are already a tourny level play, you could probalby beat me, especially being as you play as marth . However, I am starting to be able to beat two friends of mine (a shiek and a falco) who can beat tourny level players easily, although they have never been in a tournament themselves.

I heard that the developers were told not to mess with the 20 from meele, but in my opinion they really need to nerf a few characters.

edit: I visit smashboards every once in a while, but it isn't like I have an account there, I only go there for some advanced stratagies and the like,


----------



## Zouri (May 16, 2006)

Man, I want to play everyone here now. It's not fair. I have to wait until 2007.

Argh, at least I've got time to practice.

Edit: Smash Boards. Yea, I go there from time to time. Mainly to see if there are any updates about Brawl, because if anyone would know first it would definately be those guys. There kinda scary when you think about it.


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> what about smash boards? do you guys visit that site?
> It has hardcore melee players....
> 
> sometimes, though too much for their own good



I do, but I don't drive(for tournaments) and most of it is a lot of joke posts...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

yah, that place is all huff no puff (??)

Anyway, I'm also gearing up for a tourny at animeboston (which means it won't be full of hardcore melee players) but you wouldn't believe some people last year. Hopefully I'll be one of the good players  though I'm maxing out my Ness skills this time around.


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Dude stick with Fox. Way more potential(shining and his silly Usmash)...

But whatever floats your boat!


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> yah, that place is all huff no puff (??)
> 
> Anyway, I'm also gearing up for a tourny at animeboston (which means it won't be full of hardcore melee players) but you wouldn't believe some people last year. Hopefully I'll be one of the good players  though I'm maxing out my Ness skills this time around.


Heh, there is going to be a local tournament in my town this summer, so that is what I am gearing up for. I am glad to meet another Ness player, I am the only one that I know . I would like to win, it might be possible, being as it is just local. I want to play you, haha 

Edit: Stick with Ness! Top tier characters like Fox are only good for players who don't have enough skill to win with lower tier characters


----------



## Zouri (May 16, 2006)

Fanime is coming up around here, and that means that it's time for more Smashing. I did pretty well last year, but there were these two people that I couldn't believe. I would have never believed it if I didn't play them first hand. This year I'm ready though, and I'll totally take everyone down. 

(Well, maybe not everyone. But a very, very good portion)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

yeah but Fox is overused, I guess he doesn't float my boat

I used to dominate with Kirby, but then switch to Ness


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Damn _Smash Tournaments_? We don't get stuff like that in Philly -_-; but then again I never really looked.


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Edit: Stick with Ness! Top tier characters like Fox are only good for players who don't have enough skill to win with lower tier characters



I've used Falco since the day I unlocked him! I can't go back on him.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

I ignored Marth until I saw his potential, obviously.

But there are some Ness players, really good ones, you should search for Ness and melee on Youtube to see SickNess's Ness combo vid, it's good, though kinda makes Ness seem like that's all he can do, which is not!

I'd play you slim


----------



## Zouri (May 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Edit: Stick with Ness! Top tier characters like Fox are only good for players who don't have enough skill to win with lower tier characters



Bah! Mario is what it's all about. A true mesure of skill, dammit! No fancy shines or any of that crap here. Just need a cape and a good pair of shoes for jumpin'.


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I've used Falco since the day I unlocked him! I can't go back on him.


well, falco isn't top tier, haha. This is the "official" tier list for those who haven't seen it





> Top:
> Sheik
> Fox
> Marth
> ...


I am not sure who made this tier list, or how it is official, but it is pretty much accepted. (Even though ness is "lower tier" he can still take on top tier if the player is good enough!)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

a character is as good as the player


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Top:
> Sheik
> Fox
> Marth
> ...



A Tier list is whatever you want it to be, theres no official list, and Mewtwo being a low tier? blasphemy! I'm not one ot brag or anything, but I'm at my best when I'm playing him.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

well tier lists are made when characters fight each other and the winning character decides how well the loser was against him/her.

So a Fox has a better chance of destroying a Ness than a Luigi has to destroy a Sheik.


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> So a Fox has a better chance of destroying a Ness than a Luigi has to destroy a Sheik.



ahh... no? It matters how you play them, thats it.


----------



## Zouri (May 16, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> A Tier list is whatever you want it to be, theres no official list, and Mewtwo being a low tier? blasphemy! I'm not one ot brag or anything, but I'm at my best when I'm playing him.



Seriously, Mewtwo does kick some ass. I mean, his teleportation is second to none. I use that all the time when I play as him (it pisses off a ton of people when you move around with it  )


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

The tier list is based on tournament standings. Lots of them.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 16, 2006)

regardless. you cant rank characters in a fighting game simply cuz everyone has there own set  adjustments to different characters. no need to pull facts out your asses this is a no-brainer.


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Wonderz said:
			
		

> regardless. you cant rank characters in a fighting game simply cuz everyone has there own set  adjustments to different characters. no need to pull facts out your asses this is a no-brainer.



You can rank them when Marths, Shieks, and Foxes always place high in tournaments and when Pikachus and Bowsers don't.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

*Wii* will rock you



another one but shorter


----------



## Seany (May 16, 2006)

funny vids. The last pic was the best XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

yea there are more on you tube just piced those 2 out of the hundreads lol.


----------



## Jordy (May 16, 2006)

I'm in love with Pit, definitely.

Oh and the SSBM; I always played Dr. Mario or Young Link. Those were the 2 I completely mastered (1v1 I picked Y.L., any other I picked Dr. Mario).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

YUKI - Home Sweet Home

o my god hahahahahah watch that hahahaha.


----------



## *CLOUD* (May 16, 2006)

does anyone think the controll system is actually going to be successful anyway? i mean two separate parts of a controller?? WTF?


----------



## Seany (May 16, 2006)

*Cloud* said:
			
		

> does anyone think the controll system is actually going to be successful anyway? i mean two separate parts of a controller?? WTF?



We won't have to play this game with the Wii controller. We can use gamecube controllers.


----------



## Jordy (May 16, 2006)

You can even use the Wii controller as a normal controller by holding it horizontal.


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Snorkel - Nami Kaze Satellite
> 
> o my god hahahahahah watch that hahahaha.


hahaha, "Riiiiiiiidge Racer! Is as essential as the air we breath"
That was a well done video, haha.

Anyway, SSBB will use the gamecube to contoll it, right?

Also, I wonder if they will fix some of the glitchy type things that are used in Melee.


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2006)

Or racing games.


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> *Wii* will rock you
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



omfg... I watched that and ten minutes later I realized the signifigance of the song  I'm so slow 

WII WILL ROCK YOU!


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2006)

Well, anyway.

What new Pokemon do you people want? I'm hoping for Deoxys


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> hahaha, "Riiiiiiiidge Racer! Is as essential as the air we breath"
> That was a well done video, haha.
> 
> Anyway, SSBB will use the gamecube to contoll it, right?
> ...




yea it was i laughed so hard when they said

We are not intrested in gimmicks

look when i pick up the controller


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 16, 2006)

"giant enemy crab" XD

I laughed at moments like the none gimmicks thing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> "giant enemy crab" XD
> .




* For Massive Damage*


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

The controller might work for some games but i'm pretty sure ppl will be using there GC controllers more likely 
because it gives you more stability then 2 seperate controllers for each hand

Back on Topic...

How is *Luigi* mid-tier???
The way I've seen ppl play with him (myself included) he seems to be a Upper Level  
but that one foward/back + B move (codenamed Cockrocket by my friends)
leaves a lot up to chance and leaves you open  
which is probably why he's Mid Leveled
(I pray they take that move out of SSBB)

I would think *Fox* is Top Leveled since he has ungodly speed 
*Falco* is watered down *Fox* (Lacks *Foxs *speed also)

I was surprised that *Marth* was on the top list since I can take him out so easily 

Some characters suck and ppl should know they suck even if they like playing with that character

Only good thing from *Ness* is his bat but besides that he's slow and his third jump leaves it up to you
*Mewtwo* sucks his moves are too slow (No matter who plays with him)
*Pichu* is watered down *Pikachu* (and* Pikachu* sucks)
*Bowzer* is super slow and not as powerful as he should be
*Donkey Kong* isn't as slow as Bowzer but his moves take some time to pull off
*Yoshi* isn't that good because his moves are weak (only play with when your playing for fun or to disgrace the other person...lol)
*Mario* is good (He has some good moves and seems to be balanced)
*Luigi *is better then mario (Watered down Mario moveset that takes away from power but adds to speed and everyone that watched DBZ knows speed pwns power...lol)
*Dr. Mario* (I don't really know but i'm sure Mario is better then him)
*Captain Falcon* is fast but lacks combos (1 hit after another no continious moves)
*Gandondorf* is watered down *C. Falcon* (More powerful but slower)
*Ice Climbers* are not that good (Average attacks at a low speed)
*Kirbys* good but not that fast (Most of his movs leave him open)
*Jigglypuff* is like *Kirby* (except he doesn't look as cool and Kirby's moves 
seem more powerful)
*Mr. Game & Watch* can really suck if you don't know how to play with him (and if you do know how to play with him he can only be average due to his slow moves with a chance of being powerful every once in a while)
*Zelda* is only good in *Shiek* form (*Shiek* form is way faster and has some quick combos)
*Link* is average (All ppl ever do is his sword twirl when you get close to him 
besides that all his other moves he throws stuff at you [bomb, arrow, boomerang])
*Young Link* is a watered down version of Link (Smaller, smaller sword, smaller reach)
*Peach* just sucks from her slow moves and speed
*Samus* isn't good close but is better far when shooting missles or the big energy ball (Has some good moves but can be taken out by most other characters)
*Marth* is good (has good sword techniques and some good speed)
*Roy* is watered down version of *Marth* (but he looks cooler...lol)

Those are my personal opinions about each character


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2006)

...man... this guy doesn't know the real meaning of smash bros... ... [/xmas spoof]


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

_Peach just sucks from her slow moves and speed_

That made my day.

Falcon not having good combos?! BWahahahahaha.

Marth, OK?! Wow. He's one of the cheapest characters in the game.

And Luigi is mid-tier only because of his wavedash, as it is the best in the game. Unfortunately, all of his other attacks are medicore, Dsmash and AFA being his best bet.

Jiggs is better than Kirbs, and ICs are good, too.

Here's a vid of me and my friend. Nothing special. He actually does better than me. It's just that Marth's cheap like that.

this


----------



## Robotkiller (May 16, 2006)

Link is my bread and butter.

His well rounded set of moves and swordsplay help me steal a win every time

Fox is a close second, though he can sometimes be hard to control.


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2006)

Ugh, jeez. I want to play Melee so bad right now because of this topic, but my stupid Gamecube had to go and crap out on me >.>

I can't wait until we can go online and fight each other  (after this topic, we'll really need to).


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Damn people in this thread take the game WAY to far -_-;


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Take the game too far???

<_< looks at your Avatar....

I think your taking it too far

p.s. I'll pwn Mario...LOL


----------



## Jink (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Take the game too far???
> 
> <_< looks at your Avatar....
> 
> ...



 its just an avatar, you people are going to tournaments and making tier lists -_-;


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Why not go to tournaments???
You win stuff at tournaments

and none of us made the tier list
someone got it off a site

I almost won a xbox 360 at a tournament 
I was in the finals, I was using my Wavebird control and I was killing 
and then bam the batteries died and they said
it was my fault for bringing it...lol


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Why not go to tournaments???
> You win stuff at tournaments
> 
> and none of us made the tier list
> ...



Wow. I find that as total BS.

Anyways...


Me as marth, my friend as sheik.


[x-raws]​_Ohran​_High​_School​_Host​_Club​_-​_07​_[640x480​_WMV9][200CFC50].avi


----------



## Robotkiller (May 16, 2006)

If you're good at something and like it why dont you make some quick cash/stuff off of your otherwise useless talent?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

you know what i jsut thought of. Since this is going to be online and what not and you know about the Wii connect 24.. hell we could get more characters even affer the games launch with that service! that would be awesome.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 16, 2006)

^You're right

Just think of it, nintendo does *MAJOR* fanservice so if there is a demand for a specific character then odds are we'll receive.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

They won't add a new character or level until ppl stop playing it and then
they'll add to spark interest in the game again

But there's not a lot of characters that would keep ppl interested

Master Chief would own so badly in that game but sadly M$ would never let it be


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> They won't add a new character or level until ppl stop playing it and then
> they'll add to spark interest in the game again
> 
> But there's not a lot of characters that would keep ppl interested
> ...


I don't see why they wouldn't add new content whenever.  New things pop up all the time on the Xbox Live marketplace.  And Nintendo is supposed to be one of the more generous companies out there so I'd say they would do it.

Lol Master Chief would be more out of place in Smash than Solid Snake.  And of course it won't happen.  The only reason Snake appeared was because Kojima is friends with one of the makers on Smash.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Too bad Smash won't have a totally customizable mode 
where you can create your own character and level him up
thru Story Mode

But then again I won't have time cuz I'll be pwning everyone here on Naruto Forums and then posting the pics on my signature for everyone to see
and then you guyz will make a thread..."Who can defeat Black Mage???"
and I'll be taking names and handing out ass whoopings...LOL


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

...

I refuse to ever believe that i'd get owned by someone who says Peach sucks.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Too bad Smash won't have a totally customizable mode
> where you can create your own character and level him up
> thru Story Mode
> 
> ...


well you don't really _know_ that there won't be a character creation mode in it though it is extremely unlikely.  we have only seen 1 video of a few characters so we are still largely uninformed on the game.

...u wish...

and yea i agree with Noir.  Peach can be quite formidable if played by the right person.  just like every other character.  smash has to be one of the more balanced fighting game out there.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Peach belongs with Pikachu and Pichu

She doesn't even belong in the game


Balanced???

How is fox the fasted character in the game and you can do a 3 hit combo with him and knock someone out the ring with there damage starting at 0%?????


----------



## Donkey Show (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Peach belongs with Pikachu and Pichu
> 
> She doesn't even belong in the game
> 
> ...


Peach is one of the best characters in the game, as evidenced by tons of Smash tourneys... not like I took you serious in smash discussions, but this is ridiculous. =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

i know i seen alot of tounrys and some of the last 10 ppl having Peach, Jiggly puff and a few other characters that you would normally thing that would not be in there.

the ppl who say they suck are the ppl who suck with them


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

And Luigi is not a brawler.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

I guess my problem is I never had an oppenent that picked Peach and killed me 

And whenever I played with her she seemed slow and didn't pack a big hit

Are you guyz saying that Peach>Marth?????

Luigi is a brawler the way I play with him

Nothing but combo after combo and then UP + B Finisher


----------



## Robotkiller (May 16, 2006)

Link is the best all around fighter imo. But I think Pit from kid icarus might be a better version of link (with two swords and wings).

I was never any good with peach but I go for a straight forward game anyway and peach requires you put some forthough into your moves.

I was hoping for a balanced long-range fighter because all of the long range fighters in melee were kinda off set in terms of balance.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

All the characters in Melee have the potential to be great (even Bowser i bet n_n) but some are ahrder than others and some are just more rare than others.  i've only met one person who used peach seriously and man did he use peach.


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Link is a bit on the slow side, but I guess so.

And Marth is better than Peach. But skill is all that really matters. Peach may seem like a weak character, but her roll is pretty good, aerials are sick, she floats via. ridiculus intercepting, tunips are annoying, and her Usmash = pwned.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

^But how can you like a character that uses Toad as a shield?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

im for anyone who sacrifices the Toads for personal gain n_n


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^But how can you like a character that uses Toad as a shield?!?!?!?!?!



Meh, there are plenty of them living in the damn castle. One no where near a mere loss XD


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

^you bastard

Toad is one of the coolest characters in Mario

they should put him in SSBB and have him take out Peach as a shield...LOL
now that would be well worth it


EDIT: I'm talking about the original Toad not the other ones running around the castle


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2006)

Just for the record: has anyone seen Black Mage post anything remotely intelligent? Ever? Peach bad.... hahahaha right. He even said Jigglypuff is bad!

Jeez. I think I just may have a brain anurism.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Peach and Jigglypuff are bad compared to other characters

@ ilabb: Did you ever play SSBM in your life??? or are you just saying what other ppl are saying????


----------



## Robotkiller (May 16, 2006)

No flamming please ilabb


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> Peach and Jigglypuff are bad compared to other characters
> 
> @ ilabb: Did you ever play SSBM in your life??? or are you just saying what other ppl are saying????


Correction:

Peach and Jigglypuff are harder to use than other characters, but once mastered can be just as effective.


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2006)

Well shit, if you're going to say it that way, then everyone sucks compared to Marth, Fox, and Shiek, right? Jigglypuff and Peach are TONS better than you give them credit for.

And please, I've played the game since release. I'm starting to doubt you were born when it was released.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

so a Mastered Jigglypuff/Peach can take out a Mastered Fox/Marth/Shiek???

I don't think so, no matter how good you are with them

@ilabb: I was born for a while before the game was released
Otherwise how can I be your father???


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^you bastard
> 
> Toad is one of the coolest characters in Mario
> 
> ...



Toad would be pretty sick.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2006)

yes i beating many expert foxes / marts  / falcos with jiggly puff


----------



## ilabb (May 16, 2006)

Dude, Black Mage, your insults aren't even logical anymore, what the hell.



			
				Black Mage said:
			
		

> so a Mastered Jigglypuff/Peach can take out a Mastered Fox/Marth/Shiek???


Absolutely. It depends mostly on the skill of the player.


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> so a Mastered Jigglypuff/Peach can take out a Mastered Fox/Marth/Shiek???
> 
> I don't think so, no matter how good you are with them


It all depends on the players.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

^then they weren't experts

I can give props to jigglypuff because I played with him/her??? for a while
but I didn't stick with him/her because I needed someone faster 
(I liked his Double-Slap attack...lol)

I don't know whats up with Peach but I doubt she's as good as you all say she is

Anywayz...in SSBB pretty much everyone will stay the same with a couple moveset changes and different specials 

I don't expect specials to play a big part in tournaments since MLG settings will probably have them off 

but besides that I'll be pwning everyone online with them...LOL


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

By the way you sound (with the whole peach and jiggy cant hold their own talk) I would say your a noob and highly doubt you will be pwning anyone but your elementary school friends.

Trust us... if two people were absolutely equal in skill with any two different characters then the battle could go either way.  After all, they are _equal_ right?


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

the two people are equal but the characters aren't

Fox is the fastest and has some hard hitting moves

I doubt a mastered Fox could lose to a mastered Peach


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

If you're hardcore, you gotta hit this up.



I'm going fer'shur.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2006)

...Black Mage sounds just like those guys from the "*Gam*e Force" team... nobody in this city likes to play with them cause they take the game too way seriously... it was made for fun... and it doesn't matter wich char you choose... just use it...


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Sounds cool but I ain't going to CA 
I only go to local tournaments


I bet theres a way to play SSBM online
probably some kind of bypass or hack like how you can play Halo: CE online 

(Cuz if I could I would go out and buy it so I can pwn some noobs before SSBB)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

they need to have more tourneys in he northeast..and not just in NY either..


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

You can. You need a broadband adapter and other people willing to do it...


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> the two people are equal but the characters aren't
> 
> Fox is the fastest and has some hard hitting moves
> 
> I doubt a mastered Fox could lose to a mastered Peach


You simply don't understand.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

^I understand what your saying but theres differences which make someone better/worse

@Noir: And how would this be done????


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Link removed

There should be another method, but i'm not exactly sure. You also need PSO, BTW.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^I understand what your saying but theres differences which make someone better/worse



...that's it!... don't blame the chars... blame the user... (that's why I always practice with every char... I'm using Mewtwo this month...)


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 16, 2006)

....it just hit me that if Snake's in the game, we might see some rations as items  and other MSG goodies


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

We can already expect new pokemon in the pokeballs

from MGS we might see the box as Snake's shield...lol
rations for the food that comes out the party ball
What would Snakes special be???
He explodes the whole level killing everyone...LOL


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2006)

super secret character = Old Snake

Special:  puts a bullet through his own head causing _massive_ dmg to himself


----------



## Naruto-USA (May 16, 2006)

I think the following chararcters should be added to brawl:

Darmani Link (LoZ: Majors Mask)
Mikau Link (See above)
Deku Link (See above)
Fierce Diety Link (See above)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Sonic)
Majora's Mask (LoZ: Majoras Mask)
Diddy Kong (Donkey Kong Country)
Cloud (FF7 but if Nintendo wants to make it seem like he never appeared on a Sony system they can say Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories)
Waluigi (Mario Party 3)
Daisy (Super Mario Land)
Geno (Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars)
Raiden (Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty/Substance)

And Snake's special should center around Metal Gears but instead of them helping Snake they are looking to destroy him but he hides in his box and his enemy gets atatacked instead.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2006)

^Four more Links? O_O We've already got Link and Young Link.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

^LOL that would be a cool special

Guyz wanna know how I started playing with Luigi???

It's because I was Roy, and I was playing a 4 way match
One of the characters died so there was only 3 of us left (2 computers and me)
I was whipping on Fox
when Luigi came up to the both of us and did his DOWN + B to me (twirl with fist sticking out)
and then the screen darkened and he kept doing the twirl for about 10 seconds and it maxed out the damage at 999% 
and sent both of us flying super fast killing us both

At first I thought the game might of messed up or something but 
I started playing with him to see if they had specials or something
and ever since then I stayed with him


----------



## Naruto-USA (May 16, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> ^Four more Links? O_O We've already got Link and Young Link.



Link is the greatest video game character ever so you can never have enough of him


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

that sounds like a big mess up.

Anyway, you people arguing about mastered this versus mastered that. That is what the Tier list is about. "If two character on the exact same skill level faced off against eachother who would win?" That is what the teir list is for, to show the base level of each character. However, the tiers can be over come by the skill of the player, so hypothetically a pichu could be a marth if the skill levels allowed it.

edit: no, no cloud! Please? I would much rather, well, I want Cain if we are doing ff characters.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

Best FF character = Cloud...not Cain

if anything I can see Seporith being in SSBB with his long sword and magic spells destroying everybody


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

Cloud was a lame character who wasn't developed half as well as cain was, and wasn't half as cool either. But that is niether here nor there, and certainly not here, haha.

I think that snake is going to be the only non nintendo character in brawl, and I am happy with that. I wonder who the unlockable characters are going to be.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I think that snake is going to be the only non nintendo character in brawl, and I am happy with that. I wonder who the unlockable characters are going to be.


If they stay consistent with the previous games, you can bet Jigglypuff will be unlockable right after you beat the Master Hand and finish Classic mode.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

^Cloud IS the coolest character in FF....NOBODY is cooler then him


all original members won't be unlockable i'm guessing
So I'm guessing all the new ones will have to be unlocked


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

I don't think so, because, well, from SSB -> SSBM all of the unlockable characters became regular characters, but weren't there new characters to play as from the get go?

edit: I am not going to argue about cloud, or FF at all for that matter, with a FFVII fanboy.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

All characters from SSB (including locked ones) were in SSBM from the start
so in SSBB all the characters from SSBM should be there
which would leave all the new characters shown to be hidden
and if I know my smash then Snake is probably going to be the hardest character to get


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Yes, there were new characters to play as from the begining. Peach, Bowser, and Zelda were new from the start. The only character from the original that was needed to be unlocked was Jiggs.

Zero-Suit Samus, Metaknight, Wario, Pit, and Snake are likely to be starting characters because they already introduced them.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 16, 2006)

Not only Jigglypuff, but Luigi was unlockable in the original SSB but he was another unlockable character in SSBM.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Zero-Suit Samus, Metaknight, Wario, Pit, and Snake are likely to be starting characters because they already introduced them.




IF they were in the game then who would be left to unlock???
Zero-Suit Samus you have to beat 1 player with Samus or something
Metaknight beat it with Kirby
Wario beat it with Mario
Pit is unknown right now
Snake is unkown right now


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> IF they were in the game then who would be left to unlock???
> Zero-Suit Samus you have to beat 1 player with Samus or something
> Metaknight beat it with Kirby
> Wario beat it with Mario
> ...



The other 10-15 characters they haven't annouced XD


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

10-15??????
Did you make up this number or did they say there was going to be 10-15 other characters???

and if so....then theres probably going to be a lot of lame characters like the ones from all the Mario Sports Games (Boo, Koopa, etc....)


----------



## Chemistry (May 16, 2006)

I made it up. I would doubt they would put 20+ more characters...


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2006)

Well, how many characters where in the first game, and how many were in the second? They would probably add about the same amount, if not more, or people would be upset.


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (May 16, 2006)

I bet you a million virtual dollars that Solid Snake will be the hardest person to unlock; probably as hard as Mewtwo or Mr. Game n Watch in SSBM.


----------



## Black Mage (May 16, 2006)

IF snakes not there from the get go then he will be the hardest to unlock 
and he'll probably be Upper Tier


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2006)

Why would they feature Snake in the trailer and not have him as a starting character?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2006)

Yosh i am going to flip up your character and hit your weak spot to cause MASSIVE DAMAGE!






if you watched the videos i linked you would know what i mean


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2006)

massive damage inflicted
cuz i still don't know what you mean


----------



## Donkey Show (May 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> massive damage inflicted
> cuz i still don't know what you mean



That's because you've never been in actual battles in Ancient Japan. XD



RIIIIIIIDGE RACER!!!


----------



## Psysalis (May 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Why would they feature Snake in the trailer and not have him as a starting character?



im pretty sure they'll have him as a starting character since they already showed him and he wouldnt be much of a secret character anymore, but hey i could be wrong.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 17, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> That's because you've never been in actual battles in Ancient Japan. XD
> 
> 
> 
> RIIIIIIIDGE RACER!!!



but my ancestors have....

oh wait, you were referring to the video...which left me baffled


----------



## Zouri (May 17, 2006)

Black Mage  said:
			
		

> p.s. I'll pwn Mario...LOL



What vile lies are you spewing from your mouth!!!  
I could take you down in a heartbeat with Mario.

As far as Snake goes, I'm actually thinking that he will be a mid-tier kind of guy. That's just my hunch, so don't bite my head off. I just see him as using too many bombs and he will probably use them in ineffective ways. Also, I just can't see him as being in the game from the get go. He'll probably be the first character you unlock or something.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 17, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> ^Cloud IS the coolest character in FF....NOBODY is cooler then him




Kefka >>>>>>>> Cloud

Cloud is 2nd though.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 17, 2006)

Link >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cloud


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2006)

NEW INTERVEIW with the maker of SMASH! read up all!!



*EDIT*

New information on Pit and Metaknight!

Gundam 08th MS Team


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 18, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the update, SSJ3! 

I think Metaknight and Pit are gonna be kickass characters. It seems that not only can they fly, but they have swords too! That's one slick combo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2006)

might be but as long as my jigglypuff is there im happy   they said there should be more updates in the coming weeks so that should be intresting.

and np about the updates


----------



## Chemistry (May 18, 2006)

Too many people have swords IMO.


----------



## CS2charlemagne (May 18, 2006)

heres the list of fan requested characters Sakurai likes
seems kinda wierd to me..hope they'll add alot more characters to that list

Megaman
Claus (MOTHER 3)
Lucas (MOTHER 3)
King K. Rool (DK Country)
King Dedede (Kirby)
Geno (SMB RPG)
Professor Kawasima (Prof. Kawashima's Brain Training: How old is your Brain?)
Kalas (Batten Kaitos)
Sigurd (Fire Emblem)
Black Shadow (F-Zero)
Takao (female character, 8 years old?)
Dragon Chan (Super Punch-Out!!!)
G-Red (Gotchaforce)
Hammer Bros.
Ogma (Fire Emblem)
Captain Olimar/Pikmin
Pon (Panel de Pon)
Ike (Fire Emblem)
Black Knight (Fire Emblem)
Toad


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2006)

MAN IF GENO is in this i will be SUPER HAPPY!!!! i loved that guy from SMRPG.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 18, 2006)

Who's Geno?


----------



## CS2charlemagne (May 18, 2006)

he's a character from supermario rpg i think..
thats all i know, i havnt played that game

but i will using the virtual console


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 19, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Who's Geno?



it's a "toy" character from SM RPG

the thing that worries me, is the "vs" like super that mario did on the trailer.... looks kinda cheap and overpowered......

i hope they put an option to turn them off... when we play at my house we turn the items off for the same reason.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 19, 2006)

Yea SSBM battles are more fun with items off. It shows players their true skill.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 19, 2006)

CS2charlemagne said:
			
		

> heres the list of fan requested characters Sakurai likes
> seems kinda wierd to me..hope they'll add alot more characters to that list
> 
> Megaman
> ...


source please XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> source please XD



The Japanese Smash Bros. website.

People post what they want, and Sakurai responds to some of them depending what they are.

He mostly responds to the general comments about the game, but he did respond to some of them about new characters. 

Though, he only mentioned a few characters like Toad, and some music like the Ending of Super Mario Bros., but I don't know about all of those on the list...


----------



## Ikari Shinji (May 19, 2006)

If only.....


----------



## Zouri (May 19, 2006)

^

I see no Sonic in your list! This is wrong! So very wrong!  

Props for adding Fawful, Geno, Mallow and Bomberman though

Off topic: Has anyone seen screens for the new Bomberman game. God it looks horrid.


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2006)

On topic : I will destroy all of you. And if you think you can beat me, meet me at OC2!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2006)

my friend gave me the trailer running in 60 FPS he got it off of ign insider i have to say it looks amazing lol.


155 meg quicktime movie.


----------



## Aether (May 19, 2006)

Lol Missing no. good times good times


----------



## XxUchiha ItachixX (May 19, 2006)

i ahve a fealing every one noes how good that game is going to be for wii


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Yea SSBM battles are more fun with items off. It shows players their true skill.



True skill?  Playing without one of the game's biggest features is fun?  Hell no.  The items are there to add an element of fun to the game, so that the characters aren't limited by their own attacks.  Take Shiek, for instance.  Despite being my best character, items (throwing, to be precise) is about 50% of the skill I use.  Basically, I have Shiek be a juggler.  Not only do I keep enemies in the air with rapid attacks, I also throw items at them, then catch the item.  The items I use, whether they be the Paper Fan or the Bomb-omb, are always able to somehow trap and screwover the opponent.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 19, 2006)

Viewtiful joe, it would be paradise.

So many potential characters but you cant have issaac AND felix in the same game, they've got to mix up some different adepts like garret or Ivan.


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> True skill?  Playing without one of the game's biggest features is fun?  Hell no.  The items are there to add an element of fun to the game, so that the characters aren't limited by their own attacks.  Take Shiek, for instance.  Despite being my best character, items (throwing, to be precise) is about 50% of the skill I use.  Basically, I have Shiek be a juggler.  Not only do I keep enemies in the air with rapid attacks, I also throw items at them, then catch the item.  The items I use, whether they be the Paper Fan or the Bomb-omb, are always able to somehow trap and screwover the opponent.



It is true skill. All tourneys have items off...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2006)

not all tourneys turn items off. and he is right it takes skill to advoid some items and use them against your eneimies.


----------



## Masaki (May 19, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It is true skill. All tourneys have items off...



Having "true skill" means you have mastered all aspects of the game.  Items are a huge part of it.


----------



## monk3 (May 19, 2006)

if geno was in this, that'd be soooo kick ass. i'd like, freak out. mallow would be pretty cool too


----------



## RockLee (May 19, 2006)

But items throw in a random occurence, while no items it's jus tthe player and their skill. Therefore, without items, there can be no talk of "if you didn't get that hammer" and such.


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> not all tourneys turn items off.



...

ORLY

Prove it.

O yea, and don't say n00b tourneys that only your friends go to. I'm talking state(or area)-wide tourneys.

Can anyone say OC2?! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Fact: I will destroy you guys with items off.


----------



## slimscane (May 19, 2006)

^^(RockLee) Exactly

Anyone can win if they just happen to get the right item, or hit the wrong thing. I was playing just the other day and my friends turned items on, it was horrible, I got killed twice by hitting a box that just happened to, insteed of holding items, explode. It is too random, anything that adds a random element takes away from skill and adds to chance.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (May 19, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> ^^(RockLee) Exactly
> 
> Anyone can win if they just happen to get the right item, or hit the wrong thing. I was playing just the other day and my friends turned items on, it was horrible, I got killed twice by hitting a box that just happened to, insteed of holding items, explode. It is too random, anything that adds a random element takes away from skill and adds to chance.


Luck is a part of skill too, if you're too afraid to hit a box, you could save yourself an explosion, but you could've also gotten an item that would turn the match around
Play with items or you don't have skill


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Play with items or you don't have skill



Come to OC2 and say that...

Or just post that on Smashboards.com.


----------



## slimscane (May 19, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> Luck is a part of skill too, if you're too afraid to hit a box, you could save yourself an explosion, but you could've also gotten an item that would turn the match around
> Play with items or you don't have skill


Eh? But that is like saying someone can be skilled at dice, or bingo


----------



## Chemistry (May 19, 2006)

I'll pwn your ass at Bingo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ORLY
> 
> ...




Otakon 

i will distroy you with items on or off with jiggly puff


----------



## Ikari Shinji (May 20, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Eh? But that is like saying someone can be skilled at dice, or bingo


Some people have never lost at games of chance, it's a skill


----------



## BakaKage (May 20, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> If only.....




now that good sir is the stuff of dreams  , indeed if only....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2006)

some of those fighters on the list would be strange to use...
tingle - fairy dust attack?...
missingo - glitch hack?....

Though, surprisingly, they don't have Sonic up there.

Actually, someone has to make one of those with a good set of characters that could be in the game and submit it to Sakurai. That'd make him smile.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> But items throw in a random occurence, while no items it's jus tthe player and their skill. Therefore, without items, there can be no talk of "if you didn't get that hammer" and such.



The hammer is strong but far from unbeatable.  It can be countered by nearly every character, like Kirby's rock attack, Bowser's fire breath, or Link's bombs.  And, hey, it's for only a short time.  You can just run away from it, it's hard for them to catch up.  Plus items like Bomb-ombs and Motion Sensor Bombs add risk to using a hammer.



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> ^^(RockLee) Exactly
> 
> Anyone can win if they just happen to get the right item, or hit the wrong thing. I was playing just the other day and my friends turned items on, it was horrible, I got killed twice by hitting a box that just happened to, insteed of holding items, explode. It is too random, anything that adds a random element takes away from skill and adds to chance.



There is no "right item".  It's how you use it.  Some people could be skilled with KOing with the Home Run Bat.  Fine, if you want to move in close when your opponent has it, then go ahead.  But knowing how to combat it is easy: stay back and throw items until you know it's safe to attack head-on.  Midair attacks also work.  Plus, you can use quick attacks, like Shiek's running attack.  Being shrunk may crap up your defense, but at times it's harder to be hit.  The opposite goes for growing.  

Attacking crates always has a risk, just like Barrels, capsules, eggs, and party balls.  That's what makes the game fun, the element of surprise.  How can you honestly be satisfied with a set of 20-something moves, jumping, and perhaps enviromental hazards?  It can't possibly be any fun.  No surprising twists and when you feel like you're going to lose, you probably are.  You don't suddenly find a Metal Box to be able to have enough defense to withstand more attacks while you deliver the smack-down.

And random chance doesn't hinder skill at all.  In fact, it'll help your skill if you manage to use those chances to your advantage.  I am able to adapt to the point that I can sometimes throw a number of items toward an opponent (I throw with Shiek because her swinging attacks aren't very good) with rapid succession.  Knowing exactly how each item works lets me plan what I'll do if the item hits.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 20, 2006)

Renton Thurston said:
			
		

> If only.....


ROFL. Nice.


----------



## Zouri (May 20, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> And random chance doesn't hinder skill at all.  In fact, it'll help your skill if you manage to use those chances to your advantage.  I am able to adapt to the point that I can sometimes throw a number of items toward an opponent (I throw with Shiek because her swinging attacks aren't very good) with rapid succession.  Knowing exactly how each item works lets me plan what I'll do if the item hits.



I seriously have to disagree with this. You see, when I play with items on I can guarantee that a box/barrel will appear over my head and fall on me, which will almost always cause me to die at least once. It never fails. I can be attacking someone or just standing there, but the damn thing will fall on me.

And you would be surprised at how many people can enjoy the game with items off and only 20 or so moves. I know I do, and pretty much everyone I know that plays the game feels the same.

Oh, and about feeling like there are no surprising twists when there are no items, I'm going to have to disagree again. I must say I would be more impressed and excited to watch some guy pull a victory from the jaws of defeat without items than with them. Or if a person wins a match that was a two on one, I would rather see him win without having to use items for assistance. It's just more fun that way.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2006)

Zouri said:
			
		

> I seriously have to disagree with this. You see, when I play with items on I can guarantee that a box/barrel will appear over my head and fall on me, which will almost always cause me to die at least once. It never fails. I can be attacking someone or just standing there, but the damn thing will fall on me.
> 
> And you would be surprised at how many people can enjoy the game with items off and only 20 or so moves. I know I do, and pretty much everyone I know that plays the game feels the same.
> 
> Oh, and about feeling like there are no surprising twists when there are no items, I'm going to have to disagree again. I must say I would be more impressed and excited to watch some guy pull a victory from the jaws of defeat without items than with them. Or if a person wins a match that was a two on one, I would rather see him win without having to use items for assistance. It's just more fun that way.



Most of what you say is opinion, so I can't argue.  (I originally tried to make an arguement about skill, then went off onto a tangent.)  However, Boxes and Barrels typically don't hurt you when they appear over you.  Only Barrels that appear on an incline will.


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2006)

If you guys are so good, are you going to OC2 or WHAT?!


----------



## ilabb (May 20, 2006)

Those who bark the loudest...


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2006)

I bark because I can. And I won't stop till someone shows me a vid of them playing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 20, 2006)

People who brag tend to suck, I don't brag since im not that good, I havent really played against anybody yet XD;


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, I don't suck.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 20, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I don't suck.


Prove it then, I can also say that I don't suck and that im the total 1337 ness


----------



## Chemistry (May 20, 2006)

here.

Nothing big, but it pretty much shows the level of play to it's highest without any tourney experience yet T__T

Fortunately, my friend is coming over again, so I can show you my Falco and Fox.


----------



## Zouri (May 20, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> However, Boxes and Barrels typically don't hurt you when they appear over you. Only Barrels that appear on an incline will.



Oh yes they do. As long as there is some miniscule distance where they can fall, they will hurt you. Basically, if the box is about a millimeter above Mario's hat, it will fall on you and it will hurt you. And it will most likely explode too. Not always but most of the time.


----------



## XxUchiha ItachixX (May 20, 2006)

BakaKage said:
			
		

> now that good sir is the stuff of dreams  , indeed if only....




well that just about complets it ehh like all them in there would be great like bomber man and tom nook


----------



## slimscane (May 20, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I bark because I can. And I won't stop till someone shows me a vid of them playing.


I will try and record some videos if I can, although, I don't think I am quite tournament level yet, and it may be a while before I can actually record them.


----------



## Aman (May 21, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Nothing big, but it pretty much shows the level of play to it's highest without any tourney experience yet T__T
> 
> Fortunately, my friend is coming over again, so I can show you my Falco and Fox.


Doesn't look much to me, Sheik was awesome while trying to survive though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I bark because I can. And I won't stop till someone shows me a vid of them playing.




come over PA any time and i will beat you when im drunk even.


it must be cool that you can bark because you beatin a few little of your friends 



			
				OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Nothing big, but it pretty much shows the level of play to it's highest without any tourney experience yet T__T
> 
> Fortunately, my friend is coming over again, so I can show you my Falco and Fox.




You where bragging this whole time and thats what you can do? come on dude i played like that the 2nd week after i got the game. There is nothing special to that , i wish i could record some of the battles i had with 4 ppl and what not . plus i love how you brag about skill and you and your friend hang on the edge waiting for the player to get on and try to be cheap by killing him easily like that. If you where a true player i normally wait till the person gets on so they have a fair chance but sometimes i bump into ppl like you who do not and with Jigglypuff / Fox/ Kirby/ Link /  and a few others i play with i can normally take care of that .


so when you brag and then show  a video make sure your acculy owning the guy 100% because how you bragged that video shows you are a mediocore player At best .


EDIT

oor your a cool dude and all but when ppl brag its a differant story so do not take my post to offensive now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 21, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Nothing big, but it pretty much shows the level of play to it's highest without any tourney experience yet T__T
> 
> Fortunately, my friend is coming over again, so I can show you my Falco and Fox.


I am not impressed, even I could beat you


----------



## Ryo_nyanko (May 21, 2006)

interesting.. i cant wait to play...


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> come over PA any time and i will beat you when im drunk even.
> 
> 
> it must be cool that you can bark because you beatin a few little of your friends
> ...


Sigh, that's how tourney players play.  And that wasn't even a serious match between the two.  There's no such thing as a "true SSBM player." Almost all of MLG players like Ken and AZEN edge guard and whatnot and play very similarly.  It's a matter of perception because number one, anyone outside who hasn't played him can say they're better than him.  Number 2, most tourneys in SSBM are geared towards 1 on 1, granted there are the 2 on 2 matches.  He's no noob since I've played him before, so TBH, if you guys post videos of 1 on 1, then I'd be able to better assess your so-called "skills."  4 player battles don't necessitate as much skill as a one on one since it is wilder and literally anything goes.  Until then, I honestly doubt y'all could beat him, and probably not even myself with Peach and my de-synced Ice Climbers (Nana pwnage! XD).  Personally, his Falco is loads better than Marth, and his friend in no chump with Shiek.



> Jigglypuff / Fox/ Kirby/ Link


You wouldn't be able to catch up with him using said characters, except for maybe Fox.



> oor your a cool dude and all but when ppl brag its a differant story so do not take my post to offensive now


What a bad attempt at a save...


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

Lawler skates. IMO, don't say anything till I see a vid. of you yourself playing.

Besides, I've got more vids coming up, showing my Falco.

@SSJ: if you played like that the 2nd day it came out, I take you can do perfect wavedashes, shuffles, and infinates with Fox the 2nd week, huh?

ANOTHER EDIT XD : Now that I look at it, that vid. isn't that great to the ones i'm gonna post.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 21, 2006)

seems there's an amount of good rage going on...

i would like to post vids, but my vid card doesn't have video capt.

anyways i would only dream for a good tourney here... but even friends are fun to play.

without items of course


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Sigh, that's how tourney players play.  And that wasn't even a serious match between the two.  There's no such thing as a "true SSBM player." Almost all of MLG players like Ken and AZEN edge guard and whatnot and play very similarly.  It's a matter of perception because number one, anyone outside who hasn't played him can say they're better than him.  Number 2, most tourneys in SSBM are geared towards 1 on 1, granted there are the 2 on 2 matches.  He's no noob since I've played him before, so TBH, if you guys post videos of 1 on 1, then I'd be able to better assess your so-called "skills."  4 player battles don't necessitate as much skill as a one on one since it is wilder and literally anything goes.  Until then, I honestly doubt y'all could beat him, and probably not even myself with Peach and my de-synced Ice Climbers (Nana pwnage! XD).  Personally, his Falco is loads better than Marth, and his friend in no chump with Shiek.
> 
> *Touney players have 4 player matches since its a 4 player game  i seen ppl play like he does and get beat. 1 on 1 the stuff he showed is not hard to do what so ever.
> 
> ...




like i said in bold. He is not as great as he claimed i seen better and i am pretty confeident i could beat him hell my friend can own us ( me and him) with just kid link.


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

Since you're better, why don't you post some vids?

Anyone can say "I can beat you so easy zomg." Styles change against different styles and players. My friend takes advantage of me not teching, rushes right into me for an easy shield grab, and is pretty gullible when it comes to when he rolls. 

Fact is, against him w/ Marth, I don't need to be all crazy, because if I make a mistake, he will combo me.

See with Falco though, it's different since his range is limited. You'll see. I have like 7 other vids. Coming up. You can compare the way I use Marth against him as opposed to when I use Falco against him.


----------



## Aman (May 21, 2006)

Take it easy guys, it's just a game.  Even if myself for example think I can beat you doesn't mean I can, if you guys wanna see who's the best meet up or play online when you get SSBB.


----------



## Robotkiller (May 21, 2006)

We can settle all of this mess if we just have online play


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

Well here ya go.

 blue orchid!!!!


@DS: Your youtube account is logged onto my computer for some reason, so I'm gonna use it if you don't mind. Google Video just takes too long... (2-5 days to be exact, but better quality, but youtube's is good enough)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Take it easy guys, it's just a game.  Even if myself for example think I can beat you doesn't mean I can, if you guys wanna see who's the best meet up or play online when you get SSBB.



hehe i cannot wait for online man! seriously i hope they do a good job with it!!

i heard through IP tunneling you could play Smash brothers melee online but not to sure about that. i know you can do it on MArio KArt DD and what not though since those are lan party games.


@ oor i would love to post vids but first i do not have a GC anymore  my friend does though still and i paly at his house from time to time but we played so much its like we play only 1once a week now so we do not lose our touch. 

and i do not have a webcam or anything to take videos with 

so we will have to wait till SMBB comes out


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

> Touney players have 4 player matches since its a 4 player game  i seen ppl play like he does and get beat. 1 on 1 the stuff he showed is not hard to do what so ever.
> 
> He is not as good as he claims and he tried to with that video and since i played smash probably longer than he has ( 90 hours + on EACH character) and seen ppl play in tourney ( started out 4 vs 4). OOR is not that great as he claims.



 XD

That truly is a loller skates reply.  XD When was the last time you've seen an MLG tourney with 4 player free for all?  And congrats with the 90 hours on each char, which personally, which #1 it's really hard for me to believe, and #2 wow, c'mon 90 hours... still doesn't mean anything.  Again, it all comes down to proof.  If you can show videos of your 90 hours of experience with each char and not remarks of "yeah he sucks, I can beat him," then yeah I can accept that.  It's not like he can't be beat, but he's a lot better than a lot of people out there.  

I'm not saying I'm an 1337 SSBM player, but I've seen enough to know he can back up his bragging, especially since I've played him, granted he's not the best, since I've beat him every once in a blue moon. XD

Until then, the talk about doing the things he did on your second week of playing the game is ridiculous.  Hardly anyone knew what wavedashing was when it came out, and you're basically saying it like you're one of the first to do it.  If we were talking about actually playing SSBB then, yeah, that's understandable, but seriously.  If that's not bragging, I don't know what is. =/

And c'mon... 90 hours with each character?  You've spent at least 90 hours playing Pichu and Game & Watch?  So you've spent 2250 hours all together... I can hardly stand half of the characters for one game of 5-10 minutes.  I'm sorry, but I'm gonna have to call BS on that one.

And I too can't wait to play online, just to piss people off.  I never really play to win anyway. XD


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

@DS: That's exactly what i'm talking about! We must be related or something.



Oh and here's another.

 blue orchid!!!!


----------



## Zouri (May 21, 2006)

I've got to say OoNoiRoO that your Falco play looks much more impressive than your Marth play. I'm might be able to give you a run for your money, but I'm not sure. (I don't use much wave-dashing or any fancy tricks, though I do know them. And I'm usually more defensive a player, so I don't move as quickly as you might.)

You see, I'm more of a combo guy who just watches how the person plays and then takes advantage of anything they do wrong. And if they don't make many mistakes then I'm reduced to a brawler or a defender, whatever the situation calls for.

Man, I can't wait for online play though. I want to play all of you now!

Edit: I wish I had someway of pitting up vids. As for now, you're just going to have to believe me when I say I'm good, but I know that there are a million people better than me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

90 hours on each not me personally but thats how much time is on each character of my game since my friends and i allways played it. Me on a personal lvl i would say 25 hours.

about the wavedashing that was all over gamefaqs the 3rd of the game and they even talked about it in the manual


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> @DS: That's exactly what i'm talking about! We must be related or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently. XD

I guess I should brush up on Peach then.  "It's time to play serious" a.k.a. Prince of Tennis style.


----------



## Zouri (May 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> 90 hours on each not me personally but thats how much time is on each character of my game since my friends and i allways played it. Me on a personal lvl i would say 20 hours.
> 
> about the wavedashing that was all over gamefaqs the 3rd of the game and they even talked about it in the manual



20 hours each character? That's still sounds like way too much. Either you don't have a life or you're lying.

20 hours with Pichu, Game and Watch, Mewtwo, Ness, and a huge cast of other characters. That's way too much. I can tell you that I've only now started playing with Mewtwo for long periods of time, and I rarely ever touch Pichu. And characters I don't like such as Luigi, DK and Bowser are almost never used.

And who cares about when someone discovered wavedashing? It's just one technique and it's not necessary to win.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

20 hours on each character was basically not reached till a few months ago. the game has been out since 2000 and seriously a few hours a day playing its not that impossible to do.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> 90 hours on each not me personally but thats how much time is on each character of my game since my friends and i allways played it. Me on a personal lvl i would say 25 hours.





			
				Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> He is not as good as he claims and he tried to with that video and *since i played smash probably longer than he has ( 90 hours + on EACH character)*


=/



> about the wavedashing that was all over gamefaqs the 3rd of the game and they even talked about it in the manual


No it wasn't! XD  They talked about dodging during blocking and air dodging, but not wavedashing.  Everyone would know what it was if it was in the manual. =/


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

Of my whole career, i've played about 50 hours with Falco. That doesn't include training mode.

With Marth, 33 hours without training mode. And I do a lot of training mode.

Of course, that time is from the game which doesn't nessesarily mean all those 50 and 33 hours was me. But the majority of it probably is!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

oor your a cool dude and all and thats pretty impressive hours i just had to respond because when ppl get all high and mighty it just ticks me off for some reason so my bad if i got on your nerves as well 

when online comes i will glady share my friend code with you or however the online thing will work out.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 21, 2006)

Could you play with two Wiis with two TV screens for 8-player action?


----------



## Black Mage (May 21, 2006)

In SSBB i'm pretty sure the gameplay will be changed up a bit
So wavedashing and some of the other things may be taken out

but if there not then noobs are going to get raped online by experienced smash players


----------



## Zouri (May 21, 2006)

Ok, I don't have a DS yet, so could someone explain how the friends code thing is supposed to work? Is it you just give a person the code that you get when you buy the system or what?

Anywho, all this bragging means nothing unless we could all play each other right now. But I'd love to see more vids. They are definately entertaining. If I ever find a way to put one up I certainly will.

Online play is going to be the best thing to happen to Smash ever!

@ BM: I doubt that they are going to take out all those techniques at this point. Too many people use them and would be pissed if they disappeared. They might add more, but I doubt that any are disappearing. I think that SSBB will be more of an expansion pack that a game, per se.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 21, 2006)

whats with all this tourny talk and : I'm better than you mess?
'

what happened to playing insane levels with random items popping by and complete INSANITY?!  thats what Super smash bro is to me and my bros 

screw the 'no items' BS I wanna have explosions and whackyness!!


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

We're just talking about how skill > items and trying to show our skill with vids. Unfortunately, i'm the only one here with a digital camera O_o


----------



## Black Mage (May 21, 2006)

^ Items suck because it really doesn't matter what item it is 
because all you have to do is throw it and send some one flying out the level 
or give them mad damage 

so items = big no no


----------



## Wondermilk (May 21, 2006)

aw, you guys sound really boring to play against XD

Like, no laughs or: WTF WAS THAT O-O

and roffles and such. Just hard on serious oplaying, blah


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

Ok, Black Mage, because I'm -sure- that throwing a parasol or Mr. Saturn is the equivilant of throwing a Home Run Bat or a Paper Fan.

And to your sig:  Some people may not give two craps about graphics and features.  They just want to play the new games at a reasonable price.

And you are 100% correct, oreokids.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2006)

well from the trailer i like how meta knight did his cloack thing and protected himself against that arrow. i wonder if that will work on certain items as well. just like how foxs repel thing works.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 21, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Ok, Black Mage, because I'm -sure- that throwing a parasol or Mr. Saturn is the equivilant of throwing a Home Run Bat or a Paper Fan.
> 
> And to your sig:  Some people may not give two craps about graphics and features.  They just want to play the new games at a reasonable price.
> 
> And you are 100% correct, oreokids.




Yeah! There is so much you can do with items

like one time, me and my cousin had a pokemon match, we had nothing but pokeballs for the whole match. Like, we threw a few, then fought to see who dies first x3

Or the mr.saturn show down 8D

One of my most favoirte smash bro memories ever ;-;


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> aw, you guys sound really boring to play against XD
> 
> Like, no laughs or: WTF WAS THAT O-O
> 
> and roffles and such. Just hard on serious oplaying, blah



Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Does that sound like enough fun for you? XD


----------



## Wondermilk (May 21, 2006)

Doesn't look fun~


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> Doesn't look fun~



Agreed.

Boring and all I hear is random clicking.  I think it's supposed to be the controllers.  But normal people don't make controller sounds that loud.


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

oreokids said:
			
		

> Doesn't look fun~



Don't you read your own posts! Listen to the dialog damnit!

Awww whatever, it's just because you're not there. But the whole time we're literally laughing our asses off.

And if that doesn't matter, I pwn anyways.


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Boring and all I hear is random clicking.  I think it's supposed to be the controllers.  But normal people don't make controller sounds that loud.






			
				OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Don't you read your own posts! Listen to the dialog damnit!



Anyway, I figured the dialogue was going to be stupid after I heard "roffles".


----------



## Wondermilk (May 21, 2006)

"hahah you bastard"

"arg hahahahah"

*click* *click* *click* *smashing joystick noises* 

?

*remember her other weird matches*

tiny melee with the attack of the of the parasol and warpstars x3

or that time I thought I had the finishing hit, when the hammer head flew off and I got headbutt by Green torpedo~

heee~ Good times....


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

I remember one time, I had both Ice Climbers grab a parasol, then double jumped, and while they floated down, I paused, zoomed in on them, and recited the Team Rocket motto.


----------



## Wondermilk (May 21, 2006)

Lol XD

one time in the onett level, I was walk kicking the houses, and my friend was like; STOP JUMPING XD

but I kep jumping, she hit me with a mr.saturn and I fell to the ground, and got hit by a car and died~


Last 3 seconds of the match too XP

WON BY THAT KILL D;<


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

I can't remember any particular time, but I'm sure more than once, I stood still, threw the weapon away by throwing it behind the back, and hit enemies like that.


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

I remember when I pwned the shit outa everyone I know. Good times.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 21, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I remember when I pwned the shit outa everyone I know. Good times.


Or when I beat you afterwards.  That was fun. XD


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I remember when I pwned the shit outa everyone I know. Good times.



I always win, and I still have fun moments.

You lose.


----------



## Chemistry (May 21, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Or when I beat you afterwards.  That was fun. XD




Hey. I beat you with Fox. And I don't even know how to use him. 

(All I do is spam Nairs XD)

Fox is too good. Fortunately, none of you here know how to use him that well.


Or did you beat me when I used Fox? I dunno... But whatever it is, get better. Watch vids. TRAINING MODE!!!


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2006)

And on an unrelated note:

I think the most embarassing moment in all of the time I've played video games is when my friend started beating me in Zoids with a Rev Raptor.


----------



## Chemistry (May 22, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> I always win, and I still have fun moments.
> 
> You lose.



Why would I play a "game" I'm not having fun in   >.>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Hey. I beat you with Fox. And I don't even know how to use him.
> 
> (All I do is spam Nairs XD)
> 
> ...



too good? no fox can be beatin he is tough to deal with when you have a good opponent against you but hes not impossible. I beatin many good fox players with kirby alone .


----------



## Ziko (May 22, 2006)

Ehm look at this fox: Hajime no Ippo chapter 712

Some guy i know from another forum made it. (he has alot of other SSBM videos too).


----------



## Chemistry (May 22, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> too good? no fox can be beatin he is tough to deal with when you have a good opponent against you but hes not impossible. I beatin many good fox players with kirby alone .



10 bucks says those Fox players don't know how to waveshine or drillshine...


----------



## ScorchPSO (May 22, 2006)

Fox can own everybody if played to his fullest.


----------



## ilabb (May 22, 2006)

Ziko said:
			
		

> Ehm look at this fox: Chapter 307 - Click HERE
> 
> Some guy i know from another forum made it. (he has alot of other SSBM videos too).


I wonder when people will realize that putting the Linkin Park song "In the End" does NOT make their videos cool. Seriously. I'd rather actually listen to the gameplay sounds.

Sure that guy is great, but seriously. Seriously! That damn song is fucking everywhere.


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 22, 2006)

I hate how Fox is used by everyone and everybody thinks he's the SSB God even though you can counter his attacks in so many ways.


----------



## Aman (May 22, 2006)

What's with you guys lol, it's only if I play to compete my skill against someone that I play without items, when I'm just playing around I always play with items (not all of them of course) and I like it, it's a good part of the game IMO. 

Is that just me?


----------



## ilabb (May 22, 2006)

Well anyway, I'm going to hijack this thread back to SSBB.

My *predictions* as to what will happen in SSBB:
1. Marth, Shiek, and Fox will be nerfed
2. Mewtwo and Kirby will be buffed, probably Bowser too
2.5. Pichu will still suck 
3. Ganondorf will get a new moveset (someone like Black Shadow from the F-Zero games will come with Ganon's old moveset).
4. Shiek and Zelda will be seperated (or at least I can hope)

Discuss.


----------



## Pinkaugust (May 22, 2006)

I do hope that gannon will reappear as his own character, and that solid snake will be good..


----------



## Chemistry (May 22, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> Well anyway, I'm going to hijack this thread back to SSBB.
> 
> My *predictions* as to what will happen in SSBB:
> 1. Marth, Shiek, and Fox will be nerfed
> ...



I totally agree. I think Falco will also be nerfed. And I hope Zelda becomes useful...


----------



## Masaki (May 22, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I wonder when people will realize that putting the Linkin Park song "In the End" does NOT make their videos cool. Seriously. I'd rather actually listen to the gameplay sounds.
> 
> Sure that guy is great, but seriously. Seriously! That damn song is fucking everywhere.



On a related note, I cannot play any game without the in game sounds and music.

I just can't.  It's the key factor to all of my timing.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2006)

Sometimes it's fun to mute the bg music and just play some different music.

I prefer melee videos where I don't have to hear people's annoying voices...so even if it's strange music in the bg, the video will still shine.


----------



## ilabb (May 23, 2006)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni OP Single - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni (Eiko Shimamiya) [320k+booklet].rar

It looks like some characters aren't coming back for SSBB 

Bye Pichu?


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 23, 2006)

^Pichu was useless =/


----------



## slimscane (May 23, 2006)

I had a dream last night that I was playing SSBB, and in my dream I was only at the character select screen, but I did get to see two new characters. Both of them said they were from Ice Climbers below their names, but I only remember one of them, and it was _Giant Enemy Crab_ . I am not even joking, I woke up confused, but I am calling it now, Giant Enemy Crab is going to be in SSBB!


----------



## Aman (May 23, 2006)

^And I dreamed about R Kelly being in it.


----------



## slimscane (May 23, 2006)

This is going to be the best Smash Bros ever! I can only imagine what R Kelly's move set would be, but it will definitly involve urine.


----------



## Aman (May 23, 2006)

^Lmfao!


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 23, 2006)

Hmmm R. Kelley and the giant enemy crab in SSBB?

I think Jesus Christ will be in the game too.


----------



## slimscane (May 23, 2006)

:amazed  But Jesus has Infinite Stock! He needs to be Nerfed big time if they are going to put him in the game!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 23, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> I think Jesus Christ will be in the game too.



He's just turn everyone into wine and bread!


----------



## slimscane (May 23, 2006)

:amazed
:amazed


----------



## Zouri (May 23, 2006)

^ I could beat Jesus, R. Kelly and Giant Enemy Crab in a three on one!

If they have to remove someone, I think that Samus, Pichu, Roy and Dr. Mario. Samus is going to have Zero-Suit, so we don't need two Samus'. Pichu isn't very well liked, so I doubt many would be sad to see him go. I hate Dr. Mario, so I don't want him. Especially since he's just a slightly stronger Mario. Roy needs different moves if I want him back, but he's not as cool as Marth. Period.

I'll be sad to see all of them go, but if anyone has to go it should be those 4.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 23, 2006)

Is there any more info on the charcters in the game as of now


----------



## Hylian (May 23, 2006)

CS2charlemagne said:
			
		

> heres the list of fan requested characters Sakurai likes
> seems kinda wierd to me..hope they'll add alot more characters to that list
> 
> Megaman
> ...



now they added new characters to that list:

Simon Belmont (Konami) (Castlevania - 1986)
Princess Katia (From Software) (Lost Kingdoms - 2002) 
Lip (Panel de Pon - 1995)
Sukapon (Joy Mech Fight - 1993) 
Ray 01 (Custom Robo - 2004) 
Hammer Bros. (Super Mario Bros. - 1985) 
Lololo and Lalala (Kirby's Dreamland - 1992)


----------



## RADRAD (May 24, 2006)

Wow... Lolo & Lala would make an excellent addition. And Lolo already got a spinoff game by HAL, so it wouldn't be too much of a stretch to include them.


----------



## Hylian (May 25, 2006)

says here sakurai confirms at least 2 other third-party characters that has appeared in a nintendo console

its probably sonic or megaman..


----------



## Sprech4 (May 25, 2006)

Snake? SNAKE?! SNAAAAAAAKE?!?!

So very, very awesome. One of if not THE first game I am buying once I get a Wii.


----------



## ilabb (May 26, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> says here sakurai confirms at least 2 other third-party characters that has appeared in a nintendo console
> 
> its probably sonic or megaman..





Very interesting. I also hope for Megaman and Sonic 

Also,  updated with two more character profiles (ZS Samus and Wario).

Go check it out


----------



## slimscane (May 26, 2006)

Hmm, they call Zero Suit Samus' sabre thing a "whip", and it says she is going to be fast, I don't want another shiek in the game


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 26, 2006)

^Ummm Captain Falcon, Fox, and Young Link were also pretty fast characters and didn't Young Link had a hookshot?

2 other third-party characters? I hope one of them is Banjo Kazooie....


----------



## Zegovia (May 26, 2006)

Let us just hope it aint Raiden... like Vgcats predicted... 
-_-'


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

Zegovia said:
			
		

> Let us just hope it aint Raiden... like Vgcats predicted...
> -_-'


Naked Raiden FTW... XD


----------



## Sprech4 (May 26, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> ^Ummm Captain Falcon, Fox, and Young Link were also pretty fast characters and didn't Young Link had a hookshot?
> 
> 2 other third-party characters? I hope one of them is Banjo Kazooie....


Banjo Kazooie? Oh my god, that would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Zegovia (May 26, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Naked Raiden FTW... XD



Thank you, i will now have nightmares about it... :S 

Characters i would want to see:

1: Simon Belmont (castlevania)...Not Soma Cruz...EEEK

2: THE BATTLETOADS!!!!


----------



## Hylian (May 26, 2006)

i wanna see..

FIERCE DEITY LINK

and..

goldensun (gba) characters


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

Anyway, since we have a "realistic" character in the game, I vote for Reggie to be in SSBB.  Now that he's Prez of NOA, this is natural progression for him. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 26, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> Anyway, since we have a "realistic" character in the game, I vote for Reggie to be in SSBB.  Now that he's Prez of NOA, this is natural progression for him. XD


Wonder what his super would be


----------



## Sasori (May 26, 2006)

Characters i would want would be from:

1. Golden Sun

2. Final Fantasy


----------



## -Bakkun- (May 26, 2006)

Crono in Brawl would own.


----------



## Kayo (May 26, 2006)

Sonic and Alucard or Cloud.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Wonder what his super would be


I dunno, but he'd be as big as Ganondorf, if not bigger.


----------



## Zegovia (May 27, 2006)

I bet snake would NUKE the arena using Metal gear as ultimate move...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 27, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I dunno, but he'd be as big as Ganondorf, if not bigger.


Maybe hit people with the wiimote and take their names


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 31, 2006)

Masahiro Sakurai of Sora, director of the "Super Smash Bros" recently posted on a Japanese board about the game. Here's what he says translated:



> This is Masahiro Sakurai, the game designer on Smash Bros. Hi.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your responses! It looks like people are split pretty evenly over which of the four new characters is their favorite. That’s good.
> 
> ...



Also there's new information about something else he apparently said. A guy I know named "SamuraiPanda" translated something from him on the Japanese website.



			
				SamuraiPanda said:
			
		

> Here it is: Sakurai starts by saying there wont be any manga characters. Then he starts talking about other companies characters to appear in the game. Among other things, Sakurai says that the character MUST have appeared on a Nintendo platform before. And to literally translate the last sentence (keep in mind this is in reference to the characters from other companies): "Anyways, at most we'll add another 1-2 characters, maybe?"
> 
> Sakurai said it as a question, so it could still change. But at least we have a ballpark of how many non-Nintendo chars will be added.



According to the site, there's a list of characters Sakurai is actually considering for this game. So far some members have already posted some characters but the list has increased:_

Hammer Bros. (Super Mario Bros. - 1985)
Toad (Super Mario Bros. 2 - 1988)
Petey Piranha (Super Mario Sunshine - 2002)*
Geno (Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars - 1996)
"Cel-Shaded" Link (The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker - 2002)
Tetra (The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker - 2002)*
Link's Uncle (The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past - 1991)*
Ganon/Ganondorf (The Legend of Zelda/The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - 1986/1998)
Ridley (Metroid - 1986)
Peppy Hare (Star Fox - 1993)*
Slippy Toad (Star Fox - 1993)*
Krystal (Star Fox Adventures - 2002)*
Wolf O'Donnell (Star Fox 64 - 1997)*
Diddy Kong & Dixie Kong (Donkey Kong Country/Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy Kong's Quest - 1994/1995)
King K. Rool (Donkey Kong Country - 1994)
Ninten (Mother - 1989)
Jeff (Mother 2 ["EarthBound" in the U.S.] - 1994 [1995])
Claus (Mother 3 - 2006)
Lucas (Mother 3 - 2006)
Lololo and Lalala (Kirby's Dreamland - 1992)
King Dedede (Kirby's Dreamland - 1992)
Oguma (Fire Emblem: Ankoku Ryuu to Hikari no Tsurugi - 1990)
Sigurd (Fire Emblem: Seisen no Keifu - 1996)
Ike (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance - 2005)
Mia (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance - 2005)*
The Black Knight (Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance - 2005)
Black Shadow (F-Zero X - 1998)
Eggplant Wizard (Kid Icarus - 1986)*
Little Mac (Punch-Out!! Featuring Mr. Dream - 1990)
Dragon Chan (Super Punch-Out!! - 1994)
Ray 01 (Custom Robo - 2004)
Captain Olimar (Pikmin - 2001)
Tom Nook (Animal Forest - 2001)*
Chibi-Robo (Chibi-Robo! - 2005)*
The Blue Virus (Dr. Mario - 1990)*
Lip (Panel de Pon - 1995)
The Urban Fighter (Urban Champion - 1984)*
Takamaru (Nazo no Murasamejou - 1986)
Harry the Robot (Teleroboxer - 1995)*
Sukapon (Joy Mech Fight - 1993)
Donbe (Shin Oni ga Shima - 1987)
Ayumi Tachibana (Famicom Tantei Club Part II: Ushiro ni Tatsu Shoujo - 1989)*
Professor Kawashima (Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day - 2006)
#111 Possibly "Cat-Eye Link?"

Third Party Suggestions

Mega Man (Capcom) (Mega Man - 1987)
G-Red (Capcom) (Gotcha Force - 2003)
Simon Belmont (Konami) (Castlevania - 1986)
Colonel Yevgeny Borisovitch Volgin (Konami) (Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - 2004)
Power Pro-Kun (Konami) (Jikkyou Powerful Pro Yakyuu '94 - 1994)*
Lupus (Rare) (Jet Force Gemini - 1999)
Sora (Square Enix, Inc.) (Kingdom Hearts - 2002)
Doctor Wright (Maxis) (SimCity - 1991)*
Princess Katia (From Software) (Lost Kingdoms - 2002)
Kalas (tri-Crescendo/Monolith Soft) (Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean - 2003)
Thomas (Irem) (Spartan X ["Kung-Fu Master" in the U.S.] - 1984)*_


----------



## Seany (May 31, 2006)

wow thank for info KN! that list is awesome. I really hope most of these are included XD


----------



## ilabb (May 31, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Hammer Bros. (Super Mario Bros. - 1985)
> Toad (Super Mario Bros. 2 - 1988)
> Petey Piranha (Super Mario Sunshine - 2002)*
> Geno (Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars - 1996)
> ...


That's not so much a list of confirmed considered characters so much as it's a list of characters brought up on the Japanese toukouken page by fans. Whether or not the fact that they made the cut and were displayed to the public or just random is the question.

It's still possible that no one from that list makes it to SSBB, so don't everyone start taking this as an official list of new characters ;D

Besides, all of the best characters wouldn't be shown to the public to make it more of a surprise after we get the game XD


----------



## Hylian (May 31, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> Third Party Suggestions
> 
> Mega Man (Capcom) (Mega Man - 1987)
> G-Red (Capcom) (Gotcha Force - 2003)
> ...



OMG SORA?! 
i guess it makes sense since he was in chain of memories (gba)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 31, 2006)

Give me the Hammer Bros., a real Ganon, classic or X Megaman and cel-shaded Link and I will be fine.


----------



## Mizura (May 31, 2006)

I want Miyamoto as a playable character!


----------



## Mugiwara (May 31, 2006)

I would like to see 

Megaman X
Zero (from megaman zero)
Sigma
(maybe) Megaman from Battle network series

That would be cool!


----------



## RockLee (May 31, 2006)

I look forward to TP Link as Adult Link and Celda Link for Young Link.

Megaman and Sora are highly wanted.

Minor characters like Hammer Bros.? Please. Let's get the big stars in here.

OMG Mizura! 

Miyamoto vs Kawashima

FIGHT!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 31, 2006)

Miyamoto with the Master Sword and Reggie with the WiiMote.  Top tier right there.


----------



## Scared Link (May 31, 2006)

They should make Super Smash Bros Brawl online. But I doubt they will =/


----------



## Zouri (May 31, 2006)

I'm surprised Sonic wasn't on the list. Does that mean that he's not going to be in, or that he's already in. Only time can tell.

SORA!!!! SSSSOOOORRRRAAAA!!!! Kick ass! I so want this game if he's in it. He would kick so much ass.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2006)

Scared Link said:
			
		

> They should make Super Smash Bros Brawl online. But I doubt they will =/



it is gonna be online...on the nintendo wi-fi wireless network like the DS


----------



## Jack Bauer (May 31, 2006)

Yea you can play with other friends if they have a Wii too I think.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 31, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Yea you can play with other friends if they have a Wii too I think.


SSBB will have multiplayer on one console and online play


----------



## SpitFire! (May 31, 2006)

online play would be a great feature for smash bros seeing as it's one of the best multyplayer games around and with the added charcters would add a bit more depth in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Seany (May 31, 2006)

Arghh just noticed that there's no Majora's Mask on that list. Ohh i hope more people vote for him.


----------



## Scared Link (May 31, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> it is gonna be online...on the nintendo wi-fi wireless network like the DS



Then that'll be great, but if they add LAN or some shit like that...


----------



## Airgrinder (May 31, 2006)

Snake??? I don't think in my opinion will fit


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 1, 2006)

*Snake in SSBB Screens*




Nice. His outfit and level look MGS2-inspired. For comparison:


----------



## Kayo (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, I like the look.. It's much better than the grandpa on MGS4


----------



## Shika-Chou (Jun 1, 2006)

OO sexy 
can't wait to play it ^^


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 1, 2006)

Link's gonna get his throat slit!!!! XD

those look sweet!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 1, 2006)

Aye, MGS2 outfit, MGS3 face.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2006)

That level is from MG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scared Link (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh shit! That is the screen from Metal Gear Solid!! This shows that Super Smash Bros Brawl supports the Metal Gear world allot. That appearance, face from MGS3 clothes from MGS2, it's like the portable.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

As an unlockable you should get  complete with graying pubic hair and arthritis.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 1, 2006)

I just love the shot of Snake falling with the burning castle behind him.  It's so random. XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2006)

Seeing as how all the new characters on the trailer have been put into the website, the next batch of them would be Mario, Link, Pikachu, Kirby, and Samus
THEN maybe some of the older ones, or new ones

Snake has no guns....just explosives....but but.


----------



## sperish (Jun 1, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> As an unlockable you should get  complete with graying pubic hair and arthritis.


That's hot stuff


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

^I especially dig the ambiguously gay mustache.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Link's about to get his ass kicked by the better man....me like...Snake may be old, but he'd still kick every one of our asses at once.


----------



## Aman (Jun 1, 2006)

Was gonna post these but thought that it would count as a duplicate and if I posted in the smash thread it wouldn't be noticed, so I didn't post it. 

I love the pics though.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

You know BOTI normally I would agree with you but snake without his knife and gun is like porn without nachos. It's still good but it could be better.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> You know BOTI normally I would agree with you but snake without his knife and gun is like porn without nachos. It's still good but it could be better.



He'll show you in MGS4 when its out...he's been the best game character since he was made(if we scratch Nintendo ports) and he'll do it again, even with his gay moustache...besides i bet all the ladies love it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 1, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> He'll show you in MGS4 when its out...he's been the best game character since he was made(if we scratch Nintendo ports) and he'll do it again, even with his gay moustache...besides i bet all the ladies love it.


...So because one metal gear solid was on the gamecube it is excluded from him being the best game character?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> ...So because one metal gear solid was on the gamecube it is excluded from him being the best game character?



im taking about the shitty Metal Gear's for NES numb nuts.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 1, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> im taking about the shitty Metal Gear's for NES numb nuts.


The first one was good apparently


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> The first one was good apparently



not if the original creator of Metal Gear says it should have never been made...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 1, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> not if the original creator of Metal Gear says it should have never been made...


I am pretty sure that he was talking about the second game that he was forced to make


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool... so I guess Snake is confirmed as a character


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that he was talking about the second game that he was forced to make



no, Metal Gear: Solid Snake and Snake's Revenge are two different things, and so is Metal Gear and Metal Gear for MSX and NES respectively. He talks about how in the NES game you dont even fight a metal gear, but a super computer. Then he says they should've never been made.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 1, 2006)

ctizz36 said:
			
		

> Cool... so I guess Snake is confirmed as a character



??????..,-~*?`?lllllll`*~,
????..,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll?`*-,
???,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,
??,-*lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllll.\
?.;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\
?..\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/???\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,
?...\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*???..`~-~-,?(.(?`*,`,
??.\llllllllllll,-~*???????)_-\..*`*;..)
??..\,-*`?,*`)????,-~*`~.????.../
??...|/.../?/~,?...-~*,-~*`;?????./.\
??../.../?/?/..,-,..*~,.`*~*?????.*...\
??.|.../?/?/.*`...\...????????)?.)?`~,
??.|./?/?./??.)??,.)`*~-,???.../?.|..)?`~-,
??/./.../?,*`-,?..`-,?*`?.,---?...\?./?../..|??...?```*~-
?...(???.)`*~-,?.`*`.,-~*.,-*??|?/.?/?/????\
??.*-,??.`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*???.|.,*...,*?|?...\
???.*,???`-,?)-,????..,-*`...,-*?.(`-,????\
..............f`-,???`-,/?*-,___,,-~*?.,-*??|?`-,.....\

Behind on the news are we?


----------



## Hylian (Jun 1, 2006)

snake looks awesome in brawl!
the pic where he's sneaking up on link is funny


----------



## Seany (Jun 1, 2006)

Rofl fucking awesome! so hapy that he's in this . Look out link!


----------



## Zouri (Jun 1, 2006)

Poor, poor Link. He never had a chance. All that technology Snake has, and what does Link have to protect himself. A fairy in a bottle? Snake would probably kill Link and then shoot the fairy.

He looks so bad ass. I can't wait to try him out.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 1, 2006)

Snake is so going to be top tier! 

(actually, I would bet him to be low tier, am going to guess that Pit might be up there though)


----------



## Black Mage (Jun 1, 2006)

Snake won't be the best but he'll be up there

(I can't wait till ppl start hacking the Wii giving the characters unlimited specials)


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 1, 2006)

Nooooooo...! Watch out Link! 

(Looks awesome, can't wait until the Wii is out).


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry if this has been already posted, but the official site has updated with images of SNAAAAAAAKE!!!!!


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 1, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been already posted, but the official site has updated with images of SNAAAAAAAKE!!!!!



zomg other fucking topic damnit.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm gonna merge this thread with the other thread since it's more of a general discussion and it'd be tidy and neat as well, since new info won't be scattered all over the place.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2006)

brawl is _that_ popular apparently...
like Kabuto!!


----------



## Zouri (Jun 2, 2006)

^ This is more like Kabuto times 10!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 2, 2006)

kabuto from naruto or the pokemon?


----------



## Seany (Jun 2, 2006)

'He''ll use lots of explosives'  gonna be insane


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm a little dissapointed he won't use hand guns but explosives do more damage...


----------



## Hylian (Jun 2, 2006)

> Masahiro Sakurai has commented once again on the Smash Bros. Brawl Japanese site. While we do not have the official translation, one of the big discussions comes from characters that gamers want to see in Brawl. Apparently, many Japanese gamers are interested in Ganondorf making a return. While he hasn?t been confirmed for the new title, Mr. Sakurai is taking a lot of what gamers say to heart. Another popular character choice is Krystal from Star Fox Adventures. I personally think this would be a great choice, her arsenal of weapons and moves would translate very well to the Smash Bros. universe.



looks like ganondorf( hopefully not a clone), and krystal from starfox adventures is going to be in the next smash bros


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 2, 2006)

It would be cool if Krystal was in the game but I wanna see Ganondorf(Final Form from OoT) in Brawl too.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jun 2, 2006)

Am I the only one disappointed by the lack of Chrono Trigger characters on Sakurai's considered list ?


----------



## slimscane (Jun 2, 2006)

They may not be _considerable_, if you understand what I am saying. I will always think of Smash Bros as just Nintendo characters, so I will not be dissapointed by the inclusion or exclusion of any non-nintendo characters.


----------



## ilabb (Jun 2, 2006)

Sakurai doesn't have this magical list of characters that he periodically updates for all the public to see, that list is simply SIMPLY from comments he found interesting and decided to post on the website.

It doesn't mean he's considering them, it means that they were merely mentioned by Japanese fans. It's entirely possible that no one from that list makes it.


----------



## uchiha-rikky (Jun 2, 2006)

Naruto should be in thier. Could boost the sales


----------



## Hylian (Jun 2, 2006)

uchiha-rikky said:
			
		

> Naruto should be in thier. Could boost the sales



i remember reading somewhere that said that he won't put any manga characters. would've been cool though


----------



## RockLee (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep. Sakurai said that there would definately be no manga characters, and that any character that wanted to appear would have had to have appeared on a Nintendo console at some point. This includes handhelds.


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2006)

is it true that there taking characters from melee out??


----------



## Hylian (Jun 2, 2006)

gaara_92 said:
			
		

> is it true that there taking characters from melee out??



i heard of that..

maybe some clones, or unpopular characters. but i know that they're redoing some clones, so that they can be unique


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 2, 2006)

IMO, pichu, Dr. Mario, and Mewtwo are coming out.

And if anyone says ICs should be out, and if SSBB has online play, I would gladly love to destroy you for your logic.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 2, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> IMO, pichu, Dr. Mario, and Mewtwo are coming out.
> 
> And if anyone says ICs should be out, and if SSBB has online play, I would gladly love to destroy you for your logic.



why take mewtwo out? he's not a clone or anything..
and yea SSBB does have online play


----------



## RockLee (Jun 2, 2006)

I hate people like you, Noir. People that have excessive talent at this game. Someone like you broke me years ago, and made me forsake the game for two years.

It was a dark time.

*gloom*


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 2, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> why take mewtwo out? he's not a clone or anything..
> and yea SSBB does have online play



Well he's not popular either...

Plus, Sakurai said they're having trouble with the Wifi, so they're not exactly sure if it will have internet play or not. Other than that, they're working on it.

@RockLee : I love people like you!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 2, 2006)

Mewtwo was too cheap though =/

They should have Blaziken. He would be great.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 2, 2006)

What r u talking about? Mewtew's weak and gets knocked out easily, making him BOTTOM tier...


----------



## slimscane (Jun 2, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Mewtwo was too cheap though =/
> 
> They should have Blaziken. He would be great.


Mewtwo was too, well, not that good.

So the new non-nintendo characters have to have appeared on some nintendo console at some point or another? If that is the case then they should put some FF characters in, my vote goes to Kain then, super jumps and spear attacks


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2006)

No final fantasy characters!! Noo! It's like putting Mario into Street Fighter.

My idea is that SS should have a morphing character like a lot of the typical fighting games have (Sheng Tsung, Mokujin etc). But not just another Kirby.
~~Poo from Earthbound: He can use his tranform technique to morph into characters he grabs and you have an awesome character!


----------



## slimscane (Jun 3, 2006)

And he taunts to get out of it?  I really want Poo to be in the game, bad, but I think he could have full move set without that. I think that Diddo, the pokemon, would be a better candidate for that.

Oh, and fine, no FF characters, I just would have liked to see the old and greatest FF finally get some mainstream appreciation.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2006)

Ditto can't attack! His only move is transform!

What more mainstream appreciation do you want? Hehehe

If FF characters would enter a fighting game, they would have done so LONG ago, so I really don't think adding them into a Nintendo game would be wise..


----------



## ilabb (Jun 3, 2006)

Oye. I've seen some very deadly Mewtwo players.

I guess if a character has a steep learning curve like Game and Watch and Mewtwo, they're useless and shouldn't be in the next game. Right.

Mewtwo is famed as being the most powerful Pokemon. Ever. He's immensely popular and has even had like two movies just for him. He won't be removed. He'll be edited like every other character, but not removed.

I think that only some clones will be removed (Pichu, Dr. Mario, etc).

The bottom line is, characters won't be removed because they "sucked". They'll most likely be removed if they are clones that don't offer a real possibility of a unique moveset (I'm looking at you Pichu and Dr. Mario). They're going to remake EVERY (returning) CHARACTER from the ground up anyway, so what does it matter how bad they were in the last game? 

Anyway, I'm very very sick of people wanting Game and Watch/Mewtwo/Ice Climbers/Jigglypuff removed because they weren't as good as Captain Falcon or Shiek (or they just don't want to learn how to use them). I mean, c'mon.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Mewtwo, but I don't mind IC and G&W(since he's my low tier chara.)

And Jiggs is high tier damnit!


----------



## slimscane (Jun 3, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Ditto can't attack! His only move is transform!
> 
> What more mainstream appreciation do you want? Hehehe
> 
> If FF characters would enter a fighting game, they would have done so LONG ago, so I really don't think adding them into a Nintendo game would be wise..


Well... Ness can't do PK Fire and he still does  They could give ditto some wierd puddy attacks, but his main thing could be transform. Or perhaps each of his B moves could transform him into a different pokemon, oooo, that would be awesome!

I just want people to stop praising VII, VIII (_VIII_ for God's sake), and X like they are better, or even as good, as the classics  And I think having characters in Smash Bros would do that .

FF characters have been in Action RPGs like Kingdom Hearts, and that Dirge of Cerberus (or whatever) is a pure action game, why not a fighting game (but only if the character(s) are from the old FFs)? Anyway, none of the Nintendo characters were in a fighting game untill Smash Bros either.

edit: G&W one of my secondary characters, and I don't think that Mew Two has a high learning curve.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2006)

Mewtwo's just fun to use,

I started using Bowser just for kicks, he's strong and cool, but his recovery sucks...


----------



## Roy (Jun 3, 2006)

is Roy going 2 b in Brawl??


----------



## ilabb (Jun 3, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of Mewtwo, but I don't mind IC and G&W(since he's my low tier chara.)
> 
> And Jiggs is high tier damnit!



Tier this, tier that. I know where Jigglypuff stands on tiers. Doesn't change the fact that he's hard to use and people still want him out for that alone (they think he sucks because he's hard to use).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2006)

JIgglypuff freaking owns man i rule with that guy. i love him


----------



## Zouri (Jun 3, 2006)

Man, I love IC and Mewtwo. I would seriously cry if either of them were removed. (I used IC before I used Mario, and Mewtwo is just fun to play as)

Well,maybe not cry. But I would be pretty pissed either way.

Mewtwo for God Tier in Brawl!


----------



## Aman (Jun 3, 2006)

Jiggly is awesome headsup, though not so awesome when you're playing 3-4 players.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 3, 2006)

mewtwo had the best carry attacks..


----------



## ilabb (Jun 3, 2006)

If they give Mewtwo some better B attacks (or at least make confusion actually make the projectiles he reverses do damage... like wtf), make him a good deal heavier, and make some attacks come out a little quicker, he could be really good.

I think Mewtwo should never move for his attacks, just to be a badass. Like Gaara but with... psychic-ness.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 3, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> If they give Mewtwo some better B attacks (or at least make confusion actually make the projectiles he reverses do damage... like wtf), make him a good deal heavier, and make some attacks come out a little quicker, he could be really good.
> 
> I think Mewtwo should never move for his attacks, just to be a badass. Like Gaara but with... psychic-ness.



You mean like Aizen in Bleach DS? 

*Looks at DeliciousSlut*

Bwahahahahahah!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 3, 2006)

I still think Blaziken should be in this game.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 3, 2006)

Like, Why him?


----------



## DemonStar (Jun 3, 2006)

This game looks interesting. I've been a SSB fan since it's N64 debut. The graphics have improved TONS. I'll be getting this one for SURE.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 3, 2006)

Blaziken would actually be a good idea.  If not playable, then at least in a Pokeball.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 3, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Like,
> Why him?



Nice pic and that's the reason why XD

He'd be an awesome fighter and he would have powerful magic attacks.


----------



## ilabb (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd pick Deoxys before Blaziken


----------



## Hylian (Jun 3, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> I'd pick Deoxys before Blaziken



me too..

but i dont want that much more pokemon characters, just leave them like the pokeball items


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 4, 2006)

kyubiFART said:
			
		

> me too..
> 
> but i dont want that much more pokemon characters, just leave them like the pokeball items



chu dat

10 letters


----------



## Zouri (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I just don't see why people like Blaziken. It looks really lame IMO and seems like a run-of-the-mill fire/fighter pokemon.

Maybe I'm missing something but it just doesn't strike me as cool in any sense of the word.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think bringing in Pokemons that nobody knows about is a good idea. The first 180? Pokemons are ok, but not the new ones that keep coming.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 5, 2006)

Buying it.Online features have to be available.Do you think they will use Wii 24 connect?Hope so..


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Buying it.Online features have to be available.Do you think they will use Wii 24 connect?Hope so..


If they can find a way to use it for this kind of game it would be good, but I can't think of what they would use it for.


----------



## Hylian (Jun 5, 2006)

mangekyou_slayer said:
			
		

> Buying it.Online features have to be available.Do you think they will use Wii 24 connect?Hope so..



it'll be cool if nintendo can keep adding characters/levels through wiiconnect24


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 5, 2006)

Yea that'd be cool if they had updates.

Also, so then why did Nintendo choose Pichu, a worthless Pokemon to be in the roster? I still say Blaziken because Deoxys is too cheap. He can make clones and have a huge powerful attack beam. He'd be like Samus Aran and clones would destroy the Super Smash Bros. balance.


----------



## ilabb (Jun 5, 2006)

If they were worried about characters being "broken" in one medium, then they wouldn't have put in Mewtwo, the most powerful Pokemon. Period. Besides, no one said he'd make clones, wasn't that just a movie thing? 

Deoxys is popular and a humanoid legendary, that says a lot for his chances.


----------



## Black Mage (Jun 5, 2006)

D-T said:
			
		

> Yea that'd be cool if they had updates.
> 
> Also, so then why did Nintendo choose Pichu, a worthless Pokemon to be in the roster? I still say Blaziken because Deoxys is too cheap. He can make clones and have a huge powerful attack beam. He'd be like Samus Aran and clones would destroy the Super Smash Bros. balance.




They probably added Pichu cuz he was cute 
(very worthless self damaging pokemon...WTF???)

The Legendary Pokemon are going to be in Pokeballs and when they get out there going to do huge attacks

IF there adding pokemon characters then they should add a cool pokemon with awesome powers (no repeat of slow mewtwo either)


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 5, 2006)

Deoxys wouldn't be so bad as a character. It would change shape depending on the situation. For instance, Deoxys's shield can be his Defense form shape, and while Deoxys attacks the shape will be in Attack form.

Blaziken would also be a nice addition IMO.


----------



## Neon (Jun 5, 2006)

I want some advance wars people......  

If they can have fire emblem they can have andy/eagle/hawke in there


----------



## Black Mage (Jun 5, 2006)

Neon said:
			
		

> I want some advance wars people......
> 
> If they can have fire emblem they can have andy/eagle/hawke in there




The only problem is i'm betting NES doesn't want to add lame characters that no ones going to play with in the first place


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, if I wanted a Pokemon I'd try to put in an traditional Pokemon. 

A flying Pokemon would make an interesting game.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 6, 2006)

As a playable character? Utterly broken.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 6, 2006)

Not a character that stays in the air all of the time but a character that can stay in the air for a few seconds. 

It sounds broken but alot of characters can attack other characters in the air with their attacks. It would probably work well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2006)

Flying i guess to a point but it would be hard if the character was flying all the time i can see a few seconds like PIT or Metaknight. but for other character to hit just flying characters would be hard to do and would be somewhat imbalanced IMO.


----------



## Black Mage (Jun 6, 2006)

I'de go to the top edge of the map and just blast the ppl on the stage


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 6, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> Like,
> Why him?




Why would they put him in? Nobody knows who he is accept hardcore pokemon fans. They'd put in that deoxys character before him. Hell, they may even put in Ash. His attacks would consists of summoning various pokemon.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 6, 2006)

Black Mage said:
			
		

> The only problem is i'm betting NES doesn't want to add lame characters that no ones going to play with in the first place



I know what you mean. People want Ridley n' stuff, but no one's gonna use him because he'll suck.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 6, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> It sounds broken but alot of characters can attack other characters in the air with their attacks. It would probably work well.



Wow. Who ever thought of that?!


----------



## Tazmo? (Jun 6, 2006)

Delicious Slut said:
			
		

> I mean, think about it, if fucking Solid Snake is in the game, Sonic is more than likely gonna be there as well...
> 
> We might as well expect Bonk from Bonk's adventures and other random characters from different third parties, like a black mage from Final Fantasy or freaking Ryu from Street Fighter! XD
> 
> Wow... Snake... Kojima you rule!




Most of you don't know that Snake was origianally a nintendo character...


----------



## ilabb (Jun 6, 2006)

Wrong. Metal Gear was first on the MSX.

Yeah.

EDIT: Haha. I was thinking MGS4 so I said MGX instead of MSX. lolololoflosglo


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

this

^haha, awesome!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 7, 2006)

7th-HokageKonohamaru said:
			
		

> Most of you don't know that Snake was origianally a nintendo character...


And you assume way too much.  He was on the MSX first.  

And it didn't matter if he was a nintendo character or not.  Kojima asked Sakurai to put him in. :amazed :amazed :amazed


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 7, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Jiggly is awesome headsup, though not so awesome when you're playing 3-4 players.



Can you say "unexpected rollout/rest"? 

I seen my friend just smash us head on with rollout while we were fighting on Final Destination. Sure, Jigglypuff probably will die first, but man, the number of KOs it gets from unexpected shots. >_>

But uh, in real serious matches, I guess everyone would go for the one that  is most dangerous anyways. XD


----------



## RockLee (Jun 7, 2006)

Miracles _do_ happen.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet.
This will be an awsome game.

-EDIT-
100th post.

-Lizard-kun


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 7, 2006)

Deadmon said:
			
		

> Can you say "unexpected rollout/rest"?
> 
> I seen my friend just smash us head on with rollout while we were fighting on Final Destination. Sure, Jigglypuff probably will die first, but man, the number of KOs it gets from unexpected shots. >_>
> 
> But uh, in real serious matches, I guess everyone would go for the one that  is most dangerous anyways. XD



In real serious matches, it's 1v1 or 2v2 >.>


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

http://gonintendo.com/?p=2958 said:
			
		

> While there isn’t an official confirmation, I would expect this one to be true. Sakurai, Smash Bros. Brawl director let three new characters slip via a Japanese radio show. And the winners are…
> 
> Wind Waker Link, Ridley, Bowser Jr.
> 
> Get ready to shed a tear for Mr. Game & Watch, Young Link, and the Ice Climbers…as a return for these characters doesn’t look like it will be happening. On top of that, it seems that the final number of fighters will be somewhere around 40, so there is plenty of room for brand new entries.



Source: 

So what do you think? I am pretty sad that they might remove Ice Climbers, I loved them


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 7, 2006)

Wind Waker Link will probably be Young Link. Even if they say Young Link doesn't return that's what it looks like to me. 

Ridley? OMG are you serious? 

Bowser Jr. OMG...........FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

Now that I'm done cheering.....let's have a moment of silence for Mr. Game and Watch and the Ice Climbers......................

Aww well, we have other character to take their place.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Jun 7, 2006)

Yoshikuni Taiki said:
			
		

> Source:
> 
> So what do you think? I am pretty sad that they might remove Ice Climbers, I loved them


I denounce that as some fan-stirred rumor.  

I'd have to say unless I saw a video, screenshots, or heard it from Famitsu..... When dealing with anything involving a large fanbase it is fake. 

For ages people have been making up fake stuff about the "new Smash Brothers" game, so why would random people stop now.

Not to say you are lying, but that does not mean others can't be.


----------



## Seany (Jun 7, 2006)

Omg!!! yes those new characters will rock!

NOOO Game&watch  i loved him...

40 characters though?  i thought there would be at least 50..


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 7, 2006)

lol 50 characters would be too much.


----------



## Seany (Jun 7, 2006)

Lmao not really, the more the merrier


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

Noooo! I _need_ G&W he _can't_ take them out. I hope this isn't true


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

What I wonder is, what will they do with Ridley, reduce his size?
I don't want to have a big dinosaur in SSBB


----------



## Wtninja (Jun 7, 2006)

It's true! I saw it at the Nintendo convintion! Wario is coming, Pit(from Kid Iciris) is coming, and Medaknight as well! I was surprised to see Snake though! I wonder what all his moves will be(I hope "snap neck" is one of them!)!


----------



## RockLee (Jun 7, 2006)

^ Glad to see your enthusiasm, but that's old news. What's new is:

Ice Climbers, Game and Watch and Young Link are out.
Celda, Ridley, and Bowser Jr. are in.

I'm thinking Young Link isn't quite dead, just replaced by Celda. As for Ridley...eh. It'll be interesting to see him playable. I wonder how he'll turn out? I hope he's not the next MewTwo. As for Bowser Jr., I see him as the successor of G&W, with some wacky attacks, but have some of Bower's moveset, or similar moves.


----------



## ilabb (Jun 7, 2006)

O_o

We know the GAME exists, the rumor is whether or not those new characters are actually true.

Man, we still have a year-ish to wait, this is unbearable X_x


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 7, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> ^ Glad to see your enthusiasm, but that's old news. What's new is:
> 
> Ice Climbers, Game and Watch and Young Link are out.
> Celda, Ridley, and Bowser Jr. are in.
> ...


fuck nintendo fuck you nintendo, I loved G&W


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

^Seconded, they can't take G&W out, it just doesn't make any sense!


----------



## RockLee (Jun 7, 2006)

> fuck nintendo fuck you nintendo, I loved G&W



I'm known as Nintendo now? Wow, what an honor.

No, I won't tell any of you the release date for my Wii.  Also, we will continute to provide fun for _everyone_. 

Also, while we were sad to see G&W go, he may be going on to greener pastures. Thank you, G&W. *salutes*


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

^you should request a name change  (SSJ3 is going to worship you now that we found out your true identity)

I seriously don't understand why they would take out Game and Watch or Ice Climber, young link is being replaced by celda, but there aren't any characters that can really _replace_ either of those. Plus, didn't some one say there was going to be, like, 40 something characters? Why would G&W and IC have to go?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 7, 2006)

G&W was useless. End of story. =/


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

It looks like MewTwo and Pichu is staying <vomits>


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

^ D-T :amazed You're mean!!! That isn't even true  Next you are going to say that IC were useless too. G&W is one of my three characters, *sigh*, if they do take him out I guess I will just pick up a new character (although I was already planning to). Baby Bowser it is.

edit: Yeah, why would Mew Two and Pichu stay and they kick G&W and IC out?!


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> ^ D-T :amazed You're mean!!! That isn't even true  Next you are going to say that IC were useless too. G&W is one of my three characters, *sigh*, if they do take him out I guess I will just pick up a new character (although I was already planning to). Baby Bowser it is.
> 
> edit: Yeah, why would Mew Two and Pichu stay and they kick G&W and IC out?!




Yeah IC = God


----------



## RockLee (Jun 7, 2006)

Bigger question...

Why in the hell is Pichu staying in?!


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Bigger question...
> 
> Why in the hell is Pichu staying in?!



Because some freaks likes Pokemons O_o

They remove uniqe and old chars like IC and G&W and keep the damn pokemons


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Bigger question...
> 
> Why in the hell is Pichu staying in?!


Why don't you ask yourself that, _Nintendo_


----------



## RockLee (Jun 7, 2006)

Why don't you ask yourself that, _Nintendo_ 

D:

B-b-b-because... I <3 $! 


Anyone got the "It prints money" version?


----------



## Death (Jun 7, 2006)

The pokemon shouldn't be in this game as playable people.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

Hahaha, RockLee, very nice 

is this G&W and IC out thing official or just speculation?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 7, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> ^ D-T :amazed You're mean!!! That isn't even true  Next you are going to say that IC were useless too. G&W is one of my three characters, *sigh*, if they do take him out I guess I will just pick up a new character (although I was already planning to). Baby Bowser it is.



You read my mind.

Blaziken and Deoxyz ftw.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

^Lol, you might aswell add 20 more pokemons and change the name to pokemon smash bros or something.


----------



## ilabb (Jun 7, 2006)

@Yoshikuni Taiki: You're kinda dumb, aren't you? Pokemon is the second highest selling game. Ever. Mario and Zelda characters outnumber them as is, and we're getting more from both franchises most likely, so why not Pokemon? Oh that's right, you think they suck.

In other words, just shut up. No one cares that you don't like Pokemon, and that especially includes Nintendo of Japan, which coincidentally is where the game is being made.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> @Yoshikuni Taiki: You're kinda dumb, aren't you? Pokemon is the second highest selling game. Ever. Mario and Zelda characters outnumber them as is, and we're getting more from both franchises most likely, so why not Pokemon? Oh that's right, you think they suck.
> 
> In other words, just shut up. No one cares that you don't like Pokemon, and that especially includes Nintendo of Japan, which coincidentally is where the game is being made.



Lol you shut up idiot, it isn't just me that doesn't like Pokemon. Thanks to Pokemon geeks like you they add all those little bastards into the game. What do you prefer some uniqe characters or 5-6 characters from the same game?


----------



## ilabb (Jun 7, 2006)

If they're all fun to play as, I don't care if there are 36 Mario characters and Little Mac.

Jesus, you're quite the little tool, aren't you? You don't have to hate Pokemon if your jock friend back in high school decided Pokemon was uncool.

Unless Pokemon killed off your family's livestock and raped you in your sleep, then your random hate is completely stupid. I mean, why get worked up over a game? Is your masculinity in doubt if you like little, sometimes cute, creatures? If so, you have more problems then I'd like to point out.

Edit: I also like how you don't refute any of my points and just yack off the same annoying banter that every last Pokemon hater uses as undisputed fact.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 7, 2006)

I prefer online play. So we can all 1v1.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 7, 2006)

ilabb said:
			
		

> If they're all fun to play as, I don't care if there are 36 Mario characters and Little Mac.
> 
> Jesus, you're quite the little tool, aren't you? You don't have to hate Pokemon if your jock friend back in high school decided Pokemon was uncool.
> 
> ...



Omfg you are the most annoying retard I have ever met here on Naruto forum. Please shut your mouth and get back to topic before I lose any more braincells thanks to you.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I prefer online play. So we can all 1v1.


Me too, that is one of the most important things, I really hope that they can get it working well. I want to fight everyone here >=D


----------



## Frieza (Jun 7, 2006)

I do not believe those characters were taken out. I want proof from the game designer himself.


----------



## Zouri (Jun 7, 2006)

Dude, you've got to be kidding me! GW and IC out! There's no way they would take those characters out!

And for what? Celda, Ridley and Bowser Jr. Celda will just be another Young Link. Ridley might be cool, but no reason to remove anyone. And I see Baby bowser as being either a clone or useless.

I'm going to have to wait until Sakurai actually slaps me in the face before I believe that.

Anywho, I don't mind pokemon if they are fun to play as. Mewtwo kicks ass!

Argh, I want this game now! I want to play online!


----------



## Hylian (Jun 7, 2006)

> According to the French-based site LiveWii, Super Smash Bros. Brawl director Masashiro Sakurai commented on Japanese radio's "The Gaming Show" about various changes to the game's roster.
> Sakurai announced Bowser Jr., the "Celda" version of Link, and Ridely, the archenemies of Samus, would all be joining the cast of characters for the Wii release.
> 
> This makes sense considering Bowser Jr. has had more prominent placement in various Mario sports titles, as well as being his dad's right hand man in New Super Mario Bros., and the "Celda" version of Link was seen on GameCube and now on the Nintendo DS in The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. Plus, with both Samus and Zero Suit Samus appearaning in SSBB, it makes sense her foe would get a chance to fight back.
> ...





> The fans of Falco will be with the angels, since it as confirmed as the characters who were not formerly that ?clones? will remain but will be worked over again to offer a true panel of blows to them.
> In his opinion, the lack of interest of the fans for Game & Watch and Ice Climbers were obvious and it has to decide to replace them by Pit of Kid Icarus.
> 
> Pit should be the only one representing of the ?old school? and the traditional ones.
> ...



[S^M] Eye Shield 21 61 RAW.avi
sig-pic


*Mirror 04*

ITS OFFICIAL (i think)

i think its cool that they added ridley and cel-shaded link. hope bowser jr. isnt a clone of bowser..

and about removing ice climbers and game & watch, i never really played as ice climbers, so i really dont care. game & watch was a funny character to play as, but i wasnt really good with him..


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

I want to die


----------



## Zouri (Jun 7, 2006)

I've just been slapped!

I can't believe this! I play IC almost as much as I play Mario.

And I love GW. His taunt was the best. It annoys so many people.

This is so sad...


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 7, 2006)

If two characters were to be taken out, they'd be Pichu and G&W. But not IC. Wtf.

But whatever. Funny thing is I won't even use Ridley, WWlink, and Koopa kid...


----------



## slimscane (Jun 7, 2006)

I won't out of _spite_. Brawl is already worse than Melee, haha


----------



## Sk8ur_mac (Jun 7, 2006)

Serously what the hell is Snake doin in that game.But i like the graphics and the new characters.


----------



## Seany (Jun 8, 2006)

God, he isn't even taking out shit characters like Pichu and Jigglypuff!?

G&W is alot better than them =/


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't like them removing G&W and IC, even though I suck with G&W and I get bored of IC pretty fast, they're not clones, and there are people that like them believe it or not.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 8, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> God, he isn't even taking out shit characters like Pichu and Jigglypuff!?



Jigglypuff is actually good if you know how to use her. Pichu though I agree was hella useless.


----------



## Kayo (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, my friend plays really good with Jigglypuff, but I still own him ^^


----------



## Seany (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah Jigglypuff is pretty damn good, but i just don't like it


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2006)

Sometimes when I just feel like annoying my friends I choose Jigglypuff, I love doing the unexpected rollouts and B - downs. 


			
				D-T said:
			
		

> Jigglypuff is actually good if you know how to use her. Pichu though I agree was hella useless.


Yeah, Pichu was SO useless! I know, because Pikachu is one of my best characters if not my best (I love it how people always underestimate me with him) so I know the difference.


----------



## Seany (Jun 8, 2006)

Jigglypuff's rollout does own though =)


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 8, 2006)

KillaOR uses jiggly as a main. He's one of the best players if you didn't know.

PS: He's black, which makes him even tighter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 8, 2006)

I hate nintendo for taking out G&W


----------



## -Bakkun- (Jun 8, 2006)

I won't believe this until Sakurai confirms it on the official website. LMAO "Sakurai revealed info at some Japanese radio station LMAO


----------



## Aman (Jun 8, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> KillaOR uses jiggly as a main. He's one of the best players if you didn't know.
> 
> *PS: He's black, which makes him even tighter.*


He's like me then.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 8, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> He's like me then.



*Raises fist*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

eew Bowser Jr..eeew
..eewww and why WW Link.....
God if they bring in Paper Mario...................................-_-

And I was starting to use IC too...oh well

Cheer up guy,s it's a different game, it's not like SSBM will be discontinued by elite gamers. They still have SSB 64 players playing them everywhere, so just chill ~


----------



## exmorte (Jun 8, 2006)

Guys it was confirmed that that was a rumor nothing more nothing less, well atleast thats what the nice guy at gamefaqs with some random links said. I hope its a rumor. Gawhd that would suck if it was true.


----------



## Bluejuan85 (Jun 8, 2006)

uhh that news about bowser jr, ww link and ridley is *FAKE* and it was confirmed *FAKE.*


----------



## Shika-Chou (Jun 8, 2006)

Bluejuan85 said:
			
		

> uhh that news about bowser jr, ww link and ridley is *FAKE* and it was confirmed *FAKE.*



God I hope you're right. 

Bowser jr....just....ugh


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2006)

だからさ～スマブラウェブサイトを見るほうがいいよな～
Since it's official and all


----------



## slimscane (Jun 9, 2006)

So, there is still a possibility that G&W is still in the game?


----------



## Kayo (Jun 9, 2006)

WOHO!! ICE CLIMBERS!


----------



## Bluejuan85 (Jun 9, 2006)

see here is the link why the three characters are fake.


----------



## Aman (Jun 9, 2006)

^That has been confirmed fake.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Jun 9, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> ^That has been confirmed fake.



Thank god
I didnt want them to start adding mario sports characters. I mean Bowser jr? the Pirana? etc.

Those characters are cool...just not for brawl


----------



## RockLee (Jun 9, 2006)

Where has it been confirmed fake?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 9, 2006)

So no WW Link? :sad

*sigh* I guess it wouldn't happen after all.


----------



## Bluejuan85 (Jun 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Where has it been confirmed fake?



Well becuase one Sakurai hasn't even said anything about it and the main site hasn't been updated if it was real Sakurai would tell us. Sakurai is the one that is handling SSBB.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 9, 2006)

^but doesn't that only confirm it as "not fact" as opposed to "fake"? I mean, it could still be true and Sakurai has just not said anything about it yet.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2006)

Just because he hasn't put it on the site doesn't mean it's not fake, he just hasn't included it there yet.

But fake or not, hope they don't add dumb Mario sports characters....
And Wario has a W symbol for this character...what if Waluigi is there too with the same W symbol....nooo


----------



## graysocks (Jun 10, 2006)

I can't wait for this game. I've wanted a melee sequal for about 2 years now.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 15, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> I can't wait for this game. I've wanted a melee sequal for about 2 years now.



XD I dunno but that made me laugh


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> XD I dunno but that made me laugh



I think the word "sequal" / sequel reminded you of the word "squeal" like it did to me


----------



## slimscane (Jun 15, 2006)

I thought it was funny because of the "2 years" part


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny because of the "2 years" part


I don't get it....


----------



## RockLee (Jun 15, 2006)

It's been out for 6 years. So those that bought it first thing (I bought it before I had a Cube) have been waiting for Brawl for 6 years.

Also, I hope WW Link makes it in, but not the other two that are supposed, cuz that'd be stupid.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope Ridley really is in this.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Nah i've been waiting 2 years because i started playing melee professionally 2 years ago. I joined the competitive scene later than most people so it was tough for me to be at the same standard so i always looked forward to the next game in which i would be playing with the same time as everyone else = )


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

Ohh I never thought of it that way...wow I remember that time ago when I used to open presents before to play both the cube and melee....they were tricky to reseal..


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 17, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny because of the "2 years" part



Yea exactly!

Oh... But i've started playing melee "competitively" for about a couple of months. It's really fun getting pwned by the best in the west >.> it really is.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2006)

Where do you play at?


----------



## Zouri (Jun 17, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Yea exactly!
> 
> Oh... But i've started playing melee "competitively" for about a couple of months. It's really fun getting pwned by the best in the west >.> it really is.



I've never played in a true competitive fashion (though maybe I should try it, sounds fun). I mean, sure a touney at a con, but that's not really that serious in the end.

But Smash doesn't feel like a competitive fighter to me. I know that it can be, hell anything can become competitive in the end. But it just feels like a party game more than a "true" fighter. Maybe that's just me playing too mcuh KOF or something (I just got to try out XI yesterday, and it was awesome).


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

If you guys are interested in playing competitive best to visit . It's a lot more competitive than you would imagine lol. This guy called Ken has been all over the world winning thousands of dollars.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Jun 17, 2006)

We need Waluigi in there so I can master him. There's nothing like pwning someone with Nintendo's most hated character!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you think Samus will now be idolized as a sex symbol when this game comes out?

Or am I too late?


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jun 18, 2006)

I can't wait to own all my friends with Pit.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 18, 2006)

Samus is already a sex symbol. Strong confident woman... with a gun attached to her arm=smexy


----------



## Seany (Jun 18, 2006)

^ yep very true .

I can't wait to play with metaknight!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 18, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Samus is already a sex symbol. Strong confident woman... with a gun attached to her arm=smexy



Yea but usually sex symbols are game icons who show skin like Lara Croft or the girls from DOA.

Samus usually wears a power suit and kicks ass and she is only shown in secks when she has her suit off.

Oh well. God bless you Nintendo.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 18, 2006)

graysocks said:
			
		

> Samus is already a sex symbol. Strong confident woman... with a gun attached to her arm=smexy


I don't really think so, because most people still think that samus is a man :amazed


----------



## Raikage (Jun 18, 2006)

Im gonna own all my friends with wario and his mega fart it = pwnage


----------



## RockLee (Jun 18, 2006)

That is, if it's useful.

I'm still waiting for Fox to become a Jedi.


----------



## Hansel (Jun 18, 2006)

Well I don't want to read through 50 pages to find the answer to this.  So can somebody tell me what game Pit is originally from?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jun 18, 2006)

^Kid Icarus on the NES.


----------



## shibigoku (Jun 18, 2006)

This is crazyness made real. OMFG! They have specials!!!! And Samus without her suit is beyond crazy. Too bad, I'll opt for the PS3.


----------



## Chaosrayne (Jun 19, 2006)

Does anyone see a resemblance to Power Stone?

Characters running around beating the snot out of each other with weapon pickups and stuff until a sigil-thing appears on screen that everyone tries to get... as soon as that appears the one with the sigil-thing gets the power to become an unstoppable can of whoop ass for that moment.

I mean, that screen-wiping fireball Mario throws in the trailer... geebus.  I don't see how any of the current Air Dodging/Shielding systems already set up in Smash can counter that.

Unless of course it goes Dragonball Z with both specials firing off at the same time.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

lol that special should be able to be taken off. I don't like the idea of it at all.


----------



## Raikage (Jun 19, 2006)

I do those specials looks so cool but it would be so awesome to see two specials firing at eachother at the same time and the screen goes white from the huge explosion


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

Specials will be fun no doubt but for proper matches i dont want them = /


----------



## Chaosrayne (Jun 19, 2006)

It'd be cool, yes.

But it might destroy the competitiveness of the SSBM community (I was part of a Smash group in HK for some time, since I play a *lot* of Smash). 

A lot of SSBM's quality comes from the game balance.  Brawl looks insane, and as such it might be competitive on a completely different level, like in Halo 2 where it's simply "race to the rocket launcher" or "race to the sword" and camp from there.


----------



## Aether (Jun 19, 2006)

Yea that what bothered me when I first watched the trailer.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 19, 2006)

Nah i reckon itll be optional. Nintendo aren't stupid, theyre perfectly aware of the importance of ballance in fighters.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 19, 2006)

> A lot of SSBM's quality comes from the game balance. Brawl looks insane, and as such it might be competitive on a completely different level, like in Halo 2 where it's simply "race to the rocket launcher" or "race to the sword" and camp from there.



You need not worry, young combatant. Sakurai himself has stated that the gameplay will actually be slowed down and fine tuned, and that the arials will play a biger role than last time.

As for the specials, assuredly they have taken everything into consideration. They are most likely blockable and carry some sort of draw back. Also, they are probably disablable through the Options.

Fret not.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope they do something with the slip-dodge and shield, I kind of felt bad when I constantly used them against my friends.

They just seemed so...._unfair _ to a point.


----------



## Uchiha Kyusha (Jun 20, 2006)

soild snake = MINE!!! HE WILL PWN ALL WITH THE MIGHTY SNEAK UNDER BOX TRICK!!!


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ive been doing daily research on Brawl as the excitement gauge within me over loads and ive heard that some of the characters from melee may not be returning in Brawl...


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 20, 2006)

^Probably characters that nobody likes, for example pichu. Who the hell used pichu?


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 20, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> and that the arials will play a biger role than last time.



What? You think aerials arn't a big role in SSBM? Aerials are litterally what top tier play is all about. Marth's Fair combos. Shuffles to deflector with Falco and Fox. Peach just in-general. Captain Falcon is all aerial. Aerials are extremly important...



			
				Robotkiller said:
			
		

> I hope they do something with the slip-dodge and shield, I kind of felt bad when I constantly used them against my friends.
> 
> They just seemed so...._unfair _ to a point.



Side step dodge I would understand, because you can spam that, but shielding isn't a problem.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 21, 2006)

> What? You think aerials arn't a big role in SSBM? Aerials are litterally what top tier play is all about. Marth's Fair combos. Shuffles to deflector with Falco and Fox. Peach just in-general. Captain Falcon is all aerial. Aerials are extremly important...



Yo yo yo. I'm good, but I'm not tourney player. I'm just reporting what Sakurai said.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, Sakurai wants to slow down the speed and make room for aerial combat

And aerial combat in Melee was good, and one of the best ways to win a match, who didn't keep getting All Aerial after a battle?


----------



## RockLee (Jun 21, 2006)

*raises hand*

I try to keep it simple. All that wavedashing and shine tricks and all that jazz...

I say, give me my shield, my dodge, my attack buttons + c stick, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 21, 2006)

Ditto

which makes me wonder, will they remove the wave dash glitch? It made the game so much fun though, and L-canceling`


----------



## RockLee (Jun 21, 2006)

Possibly. If they want it easier to play, I certainly can't imagine a noob being encouraged to take on a dude who's wavedashing everywhere.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 21, 2006)

But the melee game has been known by those glitchy techniques, no other game has had glitches that defined its style of combat~ Tekken has the juggling and Soul Calibur has the movement, and Melee has...that~


----------



## RockLee (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, sure.

But if you want to make it more acessible, that type of leet trick is...well, broken.

A better type of leet trick is found in Street Fighter. While those leet tricks are hard to master, once you do you can hang with the best. However, a noob can play for an hour or two and learn enough to be able to win every so often.

It's just that Melee has 1 broken leet trick. I think they'll try to incorporate more, but make them more accessible.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, as long as brawl is fun to play and fast-paced, it'll be a good game

Although, I kinda think that since people want all these new characters into Brawl, they should just make another Melee for the GCN with more characters, and have brawl as a seperate game for the Wii with new characters and new techniques - that's if Brawl is too different from Melee


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 21, 2006)

I could see Wavedashing not in the game, but I wouldn't be too proud.

BTW, that's probably the only "glitch" that's used effectively. L-canceling has been in since SSB(Which was called Z-canceling). They also say that testers found out about it, but nintendo decided to keep it in, as in AR, it shows the name for each move you do, and when u wavedash, it has a name for it.


----------



## graysocks (Jun 21, 2006)

wavedashing and L canceling are both known by Nintendo. They will both be in the new game. Infact Mario wavedashes in the trailer just before Snake gets shown.


----------



## Mogley (Jun 21, 2006)

OMFG NO WAY
I've been a BIG fan of the SSB series and seeing Solid Snake being added to the game made me wanna crap my pants. MGS games are THE greatest games ever made. I cannot wait till this comes out!​


----------

